# CONNECTIONS 4 #111



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's midnight. Went to the Dr this morning about my Diabetes which he said was terrible, surprise surprise as I have felt so ill for so long. He was so lovely to me & he asked me so many questions. He asked my DH to come in, he said I am severely depressed due to my pain & I need help. I think what I need is some sunshine but as that's not going to happen, I will take the pills instead. At least I know why some things are not right. Enough moaning but as usual I can tell you, don't really have anyone to talk to. My DH was quite shocked, he's got his own problems too, pity our DDs! I off to read 8n bed. Hugs to you all. Xx


Oh bless you, Chris, so sorry to hear you were at the doc's again but so pleased he has acknowledged that you need help. Tackle one thing at a time, get your depression under control as best you can and then see how you feel. Did he go further and suggest what help you might get, assuming he's not taking you to the sun for a couple of weeks?! Lots of love to you dear friend, still looking forward to a catch up!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's midnight. Went to the Dr this morning about my Diabetes which he said was terrible, surprise surprise as I have felt so ill for so long. He was so lovely to me & he asked me so many questions. He asked my DH to come in, he said I am severely depressed due to my pain & I need help. I think what I need is some sunshine but as that's not going to happen, I will take the pills instead. At least I know why some things are not right. Enough moaning but as usual I can tell you, don't really have anyone to talk to. My DH was quite shocked, he's got his own problems too, pity our DDs! I off to read 8n bed. Hugs to you all. Xx


Not good news but on the other hand at least things are moving and hopefully the doc. will keep a close eye on you and get you sorted once and for all. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I thought this might make you all smile it sure did me....


Love it and how true!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hoping all are ok. Had an eye migraine last week and felt a little low. Much better now, had a fun day at work yesterday. We are dressing up in spotty clothes today to raise money for children in need which is a big fundraiser by the BBC.


Hi Becca, good to see you, I was assuming you were busy with work but sorry to hear about your migraine. What you need is a day out with a friend.......!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I thought this might make you all smile it sure did me....


Yes it's raining here as well and I'm in the mood for the second one. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night, dragging all the old Christmas songs out. We are going to sing at a nursing home where one of our members mum is a resident.

Got to get myself sorted out for another workshop I am running on Saturday. And then we have to pick LM up from school, feed her and then take her to ballet. Better have something to do while we wait.

Sorry I've not been around much but things are rather busy here, but that's good, keeps me on my toes.

Chris sorry to hear your news, but I can totally sympathise with you. If you can get the depression under control that will help your pain. Sending you lots of love and hugs and a PM xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's raining here as well and I'm in the mood for the second one. xx :sm09:


Good morning love! I realised this morning that it's the crafts show at ExCel in the docklands this week and they haven't sent my usual free ticket! I had a voucher from them in the letter rack for about 5 years which would have paid for my entry but threw it away a few weeks back :sm16: Hey ho, I guess I'll just have to pay up and look big, as they say!! See you later, have a good day - or the best you can!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's pouring down. I'm just going to do a couple of jobs for sue then I'm going home via the supermarket.
> 
> Talking if supermarkets. Don't we seem to have a delightful lot of Christmas adverts. They are all pretty good I think.


It's pouring down here as well, yes some of the ads. are quite good this year, not sure they will be so good after six weeks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca, good to see you, I was assuming you were busy with work but sorry to hear about your migraine. What you need is a day out with a friend.......!!! :sm23: xxxx


It's what we all need. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! I realised this morning that it's the crafts show at ExCel in the docklands this week and they haven't sent my usual free ticket! I had a voucher from them in the letter rack for about 5 years which would have paid for my entry but threw it away a few weeks back :sm16: Hey ho, I guess I'll just have to pay up and look big, as they say!! See you later, have a good day - or the best you can!! xxxxx


Good morning, I'm shattered already, took his lordship his breakfast, got logs in, tidied kitchen dusted down through and got dinner ready. Now having a sit down before I get the hoover out. Are you going to the show then, is it mainly yarn or is it all types of craft? Have fun if you are going. Wish I was there. Anywhere but here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very wet Wales, been multitasking this morning nursing, feeding, cleaning, log gathering, now having a rest before I dig the hoover out. Oh and answering the phone - another scam call wanting to talk to the owner of the business here. Apparently we're a farm, well about 50 years ago we might have been, I think it is time they updated their records. Back later when I've finished my chores. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's what we all need. xxxx


What she said xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:09 am EST and 6'C (43'F) and raining and windy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Wales, been multitasking this morning nursing, feeding, cleaning, log gathering, now having a rest before I dig the hoover out. Oh and answering the phone - another scam call wanting to talk to the owner of the business here. Apparently we're a farm, well about 50 years ago we might have been, I think it is time they updated their records. Back later when I've finished my chores. xx


At least it was easy to tell that they were a scam.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I'm shattered already, took his lordship his breakfast, got logs in, tidied kitchen dusted down through and got dinner ready. Now having a sit down before I get the hoover out. Are you going to the show then, is it mainly yarn or is it all types of craft? Have fun if you are going. Wish I was there. Anywhere but here. xxxx


Don't wear yourself out so you get sick too. Who will look after you?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! I realised this morning that it's the crafts show at ExCel in the docklands this week and they haven't sent my usual free ticket! I had a voucher from them in the letter rack for about 5 years which would have paid for my entry but threw it away a few weeks back :sm16: Hey ho, I guess I'll just have to pay up and look big, as they say!! See you later, have a good day - or the best you can!! xxxxx


Hopefully the entrance fee isn't too big. I've missed a few shows near here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night, dragging all the old Christmas songs out. We are going to sing at a nursing home where one of our members mum is a resident.
> 
> Got to get myself sorted out for another workshop I am running on Saturday. And then we have to pick LM up from school, feed her and then take her to ballet. Better have something to do while we wait.
> 
> ...


You are busier than I am.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's pouring down. I'm just going to do a couple of jobs for sue then I'm going home via the supermarket.
> 
> Talking if supermarkets. Don't we seem to have a delightful lot of Christmas adverts. They are all pretty good I think.


I'm ok with the Christmas decorations, it's the canned Christmas carols on the P.A. system that drive me batty. I wouldn't mind them so much if they only played them for a couple of weeks before Christmas, but I'm beginning to hate them now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hoping all are ok. Had an eye migraine last week and felt a little low. Much better now, had a fun day at work yesterday. We are dressing up in spotty clothes today to raise money for children in need which is a big fundraiser by the BBC.


I'm glad you are feeling better. I hope you raise lots of money.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We don't have the torrential rains very often in this region, but when we do have them, the idiots forget that they are not used to those conditions, and continue driving in what ever dangerous manner that they usually drive in. Then wonder why they are fighting for their lives in hospital; and have dangerous driving and endangering life charges, waiting for them if they are fortunate enough to come out of it alive.
> 
> In the last week or so, there have been quite a few accidents caused by drivers putting their foot on the accelerator, instead of the brake. One was a 95 yo man, who was fortunately uninjured, but was taken to hospital to be assessed, another was an elderly lady, and there were a few younger people who might not have been paying attention to what he was doing. The two elderly drivers had their licences cancelled, and I am not sure what happened to the younger pepole , but there definitely would have been charges made and lose of licence for some time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


We have the idiots who don't slow down when the roads ice over. It only takes a 1/2 inch of snow to make the roads slippery.
We have a milk store here that was hit 4 times by cars whose driver hit the accelerator instead of the brake. At one point the plywood that was covering the hole in the brick wall was hit as well. They finally closed up and moved elsewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I thought this might make you all smile it sure did me....


So true.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just typed a long message & it's disappeared! Went to see my Dr this morning. He was really worried about my Diabetes. My DH had gone in with me because I was feeling rather fragile. He asked me so many questions about my moods etc. He is now sending me to someone to sort my head out, he said I am really depressed & that's fighting with my pain & visa versa. I just want to feel better. Sorry about me moaning again, I had to talk to someone. Ove to you all. X


Talk to us here anytime. Big <hug> for you. 
And I agree with the sunlight lamp. Anything that could help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not think I ever heard it called Charlie.


 :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm up at ds,s and did some shopping for them today. Mums a big miss when she's out of sorts. She's feeling a lot better but she's silly if she goes to work tomorrow. For goodness sake have one day feeling ok at least before you rush back.
> 
> Geoffrey the hamster has died this afternoon there were tears. That's two pets and a grandad we've lost this year. It can't go quick enough. I doubt I won't be asked to be first foot for 1918.
> 
> I'm going to catch up and I'm only 20 pages behind and I don't know how many emails I've not read. I'm going back to 275


Sorry about the hamster. Maybe hold off on any new pets until this century :sm11: (Sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Last spring when we took a drive over to Idaho, the speed limit as we crossed the border into Idaho from Oregon went up to 80mph on the freeway. It was pouring buckets and I thought the people were crazy to be driving that fast when they couldn't even see very well. :sm22: xxxooo


The last time I drove the family over the border I was driving along according to the speed signs and couldn't figure out why everyone was passing me so quickly. DD mentioned from the back seat, "The signs are in Miles per hour, not kilometers per hour" I was going 60 kph(30 mph) in a 60 mph (100 kph) zone. I probably should have got a ticket for that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Mav, I've been looking around Nova Scotia for awhile and found some charming real-estate, so reasonable to have a fully finished looked after home in beautiful shape for small dollars. A home like the one pictured here would be close to $300,000 plus in BC. In Kentville a mere $149,000. Many homes that price with sometimes more than an acre of land.
> 
> The downside is they tax you to death on everything, property, food, insurance. It's how the province survives as the National Post recently said economically Nova Scotia is going down the tubes. For myself wouldn't want to live in another province by myself, hoping my kids would follow me and also get a chance to be able to afford a first place. But there is very little work full time and it's at minimum wage. OK though for professionals. So as much as I love the idea of having a beautiful home I think I will look at other options such as tearing my place down and rebuilding smaller perhaps. Nova Scotia is beautiful though.


That is a lovely house.
Nova Scotia has had a couple of bad governments who have changed policies and taxes, and not for the better. Their housing prices are still cheaper than anyone else.
You would definitely notice the taxes as British Columbia has the lowest taxes of all the provinces. I noticed that when we were there.
Nova Scotia is now starting to change things to favour retirees as they realise now that their population has more retirees than any other province, including BC.
My whole family, except DD and niece, will all be retired and able to travel, by the time that I retire. DD works off the internet and both New Brunswick and Nova Scotia have better internet than most of Ontario. I can understand you not wanting to be far from your family.
I'll still be going there, so visit anytime after I have the guest bedroom set up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is a lovely house.
> Nova Scotia has had a couple of bad governments who have changed policies and taxes, and not for the better. Their housing prices are still cheaper than anyone else.
> You would definitely notice the taxes as British Columbia has the lowest taxes of all the provinces. I noticed that when we were there.
> Nova Scotia is now starting to change things to favour retirees as they realise now that their population has more retirees than any other province, including BC.
> ...


It sounds like a great place to retire.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't wear yourself out so you get sick too. Who will look after you?


DH would have to get better quick not that he's much good as a nurse, soon after we were married I was in bed with a throat infection all I was offered was toast???????? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hoping all are ok. Had an eye migraine last week and felt a little low. Much better now, had a fun day at work yesterday. We are dressing up in spotty clothes today to raise money for children in need which is a big fundraiser by the BBC.


Glad you're feeling better now. And, even better you're having fun at work. Have fun today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You are busier than I am.


And me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The last time I drove the family over the border I was driving along according to the speed signs and couldn't figure out why everyone was passing me so quickly. DD mentioned from the back seat, "The signs are in Miles per hour, not kilometers per hour" I was going 60 kph(30 mph) in a 60 mph (100 kph) zone. I probably should have got a ticket for that.


Oh, dear! That would have been really slow in the zone. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's actually dry at the moment. I'm meeting up with a knitting friend for breakfast this morning and then going for a visit with my young friend and her youngest child. He's such a treat and it's always great to see her. Not much else going on. Have a great day everyone! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I'm shattered already, took his lordship his breakfast, got logs in, tidied kitchen dusted down through and got dinner ready. Now having a sit down before I get the hoover out. Are you going to the show then, is it mainly yarn or is it all types of craft? Have fun if you are going. Wish I was there. Anywhere but here. xxxx


I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


Sorry it wasn't so good. Enjoy your coffee and a sit down when you are home xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


Sorry it was a disappointment! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


I'm sorry that it was disappointing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry it wasn't so good. Enjoy your coffee and a sit down when you are home xx


There were a couple of felting stalls there but they weren't making lovely pictures like yours, they were all abstract and she was using felting wool with sparkles in it, a bit tacky!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's raining here as well and I'm in the mood for the second one. xx :sm09:


I have been doing a lot of the second one lately...I just got another bag and I have another one coming...and two more yarns....and some more of the little progress keepers they are so cute and she makes the as earrings so I ordered miss A three pairs, a taco, pumpkin pie, and dogs they are so cute! I know I am out of control!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been doing a lot of the second one lately...I just got another bag and I have another one coming...and two more yarns....and some more of the little progress keepers they are so cute and she makes the as earrings so I ordered miss A three pairs, a taco, pumpkin pie, and dogs they are so cute! I know I am out of control!!


Get a grip, woman!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Get a grip, woman!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I told my daughter this morning that she will need to wrap them without me opening them and put them under the Christmas tree!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


Once you've been to Wonderwool nothing is the same again. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Get a grip, woman!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Why??????????? xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The last time I drove the family over the border I was driving along according to the speed signs and couldn't figure out why everyone was passing me so quickly. DD mentioned from the back seat, "The signs are in Miles per hour, not kilometers per hour" I was going 60 kph(30 mph) in a 60 mph (100 kph) zone. I probably should have got a ticket for that.


I believe that happens a lot. We just experienced a big problem dealing with mg. Dr. wrote prescription in mcg and pharmacy dispensed mg. Wondered why hubby kept getting weaker and weaker and sick and sicker. He was taking way too much med. Glad metric are being taught in our schools now. In the dark ages we never heard of mcg or mg.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh pooh. Not nice where an expected event is a let down. Oh well, have a little Irish coffee and that should perk things up.


London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe that happens a lot. We just experienced a big problem dealing with mg. Dr. wrote prescription in mcg and pharmacy dispensed mg. Wondered why hubby kept getting weaker and weaker and sick and sicker. He was taking way too much med. Glad metric are being taught in our schools now. In the dark ages we never heard of mcg or mg.


That's not good hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. After just one day I can see a noticeable improvement. He is acting more like Mr. Wonderful than Mr.
I am totally exhausted and cannot sit up man.


binkbrice said:


> That's not good hope he feels better soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Once you've been to Wonderwool nothing is the same again. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Very true, although Ally Pally is pretty good too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why??????????? xxxx


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe that happens a lot. We just experienced a big problem dealing with mg. Dr. wrote prescription in mcg and pharmacy dispensed mg. Wondered why hubby kept getting weaker and weaker and sick and sicker. He was taking way too much med. Glad metric are being taught in our schools now. In the dark ages we never heard of mcg or mg.


That was a terrible mistake...and I still don't know what mcg is!! I still think in Imperial although if I think hard about it, I can usually fathom metric, sort of....!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh pooh. Not nice where an expected event is a let down. Oh well, have a little Irish coffee and that should perk things up.


Ooh, yeah, that sounds nice. What a shame I haven't got the makings! Out with Jill tomorrow so may have a kittle tipple then - but only if the Irish coffee is decaf!!! :sm15: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

1mg=1000 micrograms.


London Girl said:


> That was a terrible mistake...and I still don't know what mcg is!! I still think in Imperial although if I think hard about it, I can usually fathom metric, sort of....!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so confused I just bound this off but can you tell how it flares out I wonder why? I also was wondering, because when I bound off I was playing yarn chicken and I don't have enough to do the ombrÃ© which is four rows I will only have enough for one will it look odd to go into the next color and will the next section which is a broken seed stitch help pull this in some?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Very true, although Ally Pally is pretty good too!! xxxx


That's my favourite of all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hoping all are ok. Had an eye migraine last week and felt a little low. Much better now, had a fun day at work yesterday. We are dressing up in spotty clothes today to raise money for children in need which is a big fundraiser by the BBC.


Have fun with the spots. My girls are sorting out for their boys. Euan & Aiden can wear spots or an international dress. Euan wants to go as a London City gent! So they are wearing suits, ties, Euan even has a top hat to wear, his bro will be wearing the same. Im going to try & see them after school.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, Chris, so sorry to hear you were at the doc's again but so pleased he has acknowledged that you need help. Tackle one thing at a time, get your depression under control as best you can and then see how you feel. Did he go further and suggest what help you might get, assuming he's not taking you to the sun for a couple of weeks?! Lots of love to you dear friend, still looking forward to a catch up!! xxxxx


I wish I could get Bill to go away, a couple of weeks in the sun would help. Missed having a proper holiday this year. I'm sure a lunch in Welling would cheer me up, let me know when you are free. Love ya


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just want to say a huge THANK YOU for the kind messages, I am so lucky to have you in my life. Love to you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's actually dry at the moment. I'm meeting up with a knitting friend for breakfast this morning and then going for a visit with my young friend and her youngest child. He's such a treat and it's always great to see her. Not much else going on. Have a great day everyone! Love you all lots! xxxooo


It sounds like they could be your child and grandchild; and I hazard a guess that is what it might possibly feel like that sometimes also. I always find that even though I might feel a bit exhausted after I have been with my younger grandchildren, I always feel much happy; and I really notice it when I have not seen them for more than a week - if the family has gone camping for the weekend. We will sometimes go on the camping trips with them, but if they are only doing a day trip, which is not so far away we will spend that day with them. It is good for us, and good for the parents and the children. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe that happens a lot. We just experienced a big problem dealing with mg. Dr. wrote prescription in mcg and pharmacy dispensed mg. Wondered why hubby kept getting weaker and weaker and sick and sicker. He was taking way too much med. Glad metric are being taught in our schools now. In the dark ages we never heard of mcg or mg.


We have been using the metric system for longer than I can remember. It was certainly being used when I began my Nursing Career many, many years ago. It is so much easier to use than feet and inches; but there are still a very large number of people who would rather still be using feet and inches, than the "new fangled Metric System", my DH being one of those people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and very frosty Surrey. Bentley didn't want to go out this morning it was so cold. Perhaps I should knit him some woolly socks. Felt quite tired last night after driving around picking p LM and taking her to dance. Not keen on driving in the dark and it was a 60 mile round trip mostly on twisty lanes. Anyway it was nice to have some girlie time with her.

Going to have a reasonably lazy day today as I got everything ready for the workshop yesterday. Just have to do a bit of shopping and then this evening I am going to a concert at the local theatre with our WI singing group. This is not a singalong, but I bet we will.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have been using the metric system for longer than I can remember. It was certainly being used when I began my Nursing Career many, many years ago. It is so much easier to use than feet and inches; but there are still a very large number of people who would rather still be using feet and inches, than the "new fangled Metric System", my DH being one of those people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


And me, I was out the day we went metric! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so confused I just bound this off but can you tell how it flares out I wonder why? I also was wondering, because when I bound off I was playing yarn chicken and I don't have enough to do the ombrÃ© which is four rows I will only have enough for one will it look odd to go into the next color and will the next section which is a broken seed stitch help pull this in some?


Stocking stitch is much flatter than seed stitch, so it should put in a bit.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was a terrible mistake...and I still don't know what mcg is!! I still think in Imperial although if I think hard about it, I can usually fathom metric, sort of....!! xxx


The mcg is very small - 1mcg = 0.001mg ???????? so Jinx's DH was extremely overdosed with just one dose of the medication, depending on what the medication was, it could have been devastatin for him! ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its cold but dry. The birds are fed and the washing is nearly done. Ie got nothing planned today yet. I may have coffee with Marg. Or I may not !!! whatever you do have a good one.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you are well rested this today. How can one not sing along when you are with a group of singers listening to great music?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and very frosty Surrey. Bentley didn't want to go out this morning it was so cold. Perhaps I should knit him some woolly socks. Felt quite tired last night after driving around picking p LM and taking her to dance. Not keen on driving in the dark and it was a 60 mile round trip mostly on twisty lanes. Anyway it was nice to have some girlie time with her.
> 
> Going to have a reasonably lazy day today as I got everything ready for the workshop yesterday. Just have to do a bit of shopping and then this evening I am going to a concert at the local theatre with our WI singing group. This is not a singalong, but I bet we will.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Do what strikes your fancy. Enjoy whatever you decide to do.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold but dry. The birds are fed and the washing is nearly done. Ie got nothing planned today yet. I may have coffee with Marg. Or I may not !!! whatever you do have a good one.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth. 
Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We're supposed to get rain turning into snow tonight, but if the temperature doesn't go up, it will just be snow.
I lost my hat. It was my knitted Scrollwork hat. I had it in my pocket and it must have fallen out somewhere. So I need to make a new one.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrollwork
Poor Bella-kitty has been throwing up all night, so I didn't get a good night's sleep. Hopefully it will be a quiet day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth.
> Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
> Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


I'm glad that he is improving. You keep a good eye on him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold but dry. The birds are fed and the washing is nearly done. Ie got nothing planned today yet. I may have coffee with Marg. Or I may not !!! whatever you do have a good one.


You have a good one too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and very frosty Surrey. Bentley didn't want to go out this morning it was so cold. Perhaps I should knit him some woolly socks. Felt quite tired last night after driving around picking p LM and taking her to dance. Not keen on driving in the dark and it was a 60 mile round trip mostly on twisty lanes. Anyway it was nice to have some girlie time with her.
> 
> Going to have a reasonably lazy day today as I got everything ready for the workshop yesterday. Just have to do a bit of shopping and then this evening I am going to a concert at the local theatre with our WI singing group. This is not a singalong, but I bet we will.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Have a nice lazy day and I bet you will be singing along.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have been using the metric system for longer than I can remember. It was certainly being used when I began my Nursing Career many, many years ago. It is so much easier to use than feet and inches; but there are still a very large number of people who would rather still be using feet and inches, than the "new fangled Metric System", my DH being one of those people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


My mum is one of those people too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so confused I just bound this off but can you tell how it flares out I wonder why? I also was wondering, because when I bound off I was playing yarn chicken and I don't have enough to do the ombrÃ© which is four rows I will only have enough for one will it look odd to go into the next color and will the next section which is a broken seed stitch help pull this in some?


Did the instructions tell you to bind off with a smaller needle? 
And why would it have you bind off, then pick up again? to do the broken seed stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe that happens a lot. We just experienced a big problem dealing with mg. Dr. wrote prescription in mcg and pharmacy dispensed mg. Wondered why hubby kept getting weaker and weaker and sick and sicker. He was taking way too much med. Glad metric are being taught in our schools now. In the dark ages we never heard of mcg or mg.


I wonder if it would help to take this up with the pharmacy so they don't do it again.?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been doing a lot of the second one lately...I just got another bag and I have another one coming...and two more yarns....and some more of the little progress keepers they are so cute and she makes the as earrings so I ordered miss A three pairs, a taco, pumpkin pie, and dogs they are so cute! I know I am out of control!!


Those would make lovely earrings.
I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went but won't go again, really bad journey, £11 to get in and there were only 3 yarn stalls, not bad prices but nothing special in the way of interesting stuff. There were 3 fabric stalls, loads of card-making and the rest was either specialist crafts or nothing to do with crafts, garden furniture, sweets, handbags, scarves etc. On my way home now, ready for a coffee!! Xxxx


Sorry it wasn't so good. I only go to the local Fibre Fests (Port Hope, Peterborough and Prince Edward County). All are small, and in arenas, but they've had a nice selection of fibre, yarn and crafts. Although Port Hope is a little heavy on the spinning and fibre for my taste, but DD loves it. I've told her to save up her pennies to buy a little wheel at the next Port Hope Fibre Fest.
I have never gone to Toronto's Knitter's Frolic. Apparently it is rubbing room only, and they're outgrown their building and are talking about taking over adjoining buildings which would probably make it more comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! That would have been really slow in the zone. xxxooo


I guess I'm more metric than I thought. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up!!! First time in a long time.
And now I have to go.
Everyone have a great day. It's Friday.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping your hat shows up. It is a great looking pattern.
I just told Mr. Wonderful to drag the bins to the curb. I got a strange look. He said I was starting to talk like my U.K.
friends. I informed him I learned that from my Canadian friend.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We're supposed to get rain turning into snow tonight, but if the temperature doesn't go up, it will just be snow.
> I lost my hat. It was my knitted Scrollwork hat. I had it in my pocket and it must have fallen out somewhere. So I need to make a new one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrollwork
> Poor Bella-kitty has been throwing up all night, so I didn't get a good night's sleep. Hopefully it will be a quiet day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if it would help to take this up with the pharmacy so they don't do it again.?


Pharmacist said he has to list it in mg as that is the way it is written on his vials. He said he was glad I contacted him and would see what he could do to avoid it happening to anyone else. 
Very confusing especially for someone that has no education on the metric system.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Works for me.


nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and very frosty Surrey. Bentley didn't want to go out this morning it was so cold. Perhaps I should knit him some woolly socks. Felt quite tired last night after driving around picking p LM and taking her to dance. Not keen on driving in the dark and it was a 60 mile round trip mostly on twisty lanes. Anyway it was nice to have some girlie time with her.
> 
> Going to have a reasonably lazy day today as I got everything ready for the workshop yesterday. Just have to do a bit of shopping and then this evening I am going to a concert at the local theatre with our WI singing group. This is not a singalong, but I bet we will.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Glad you had your girlie time with LM. I totally understand how tiring the drive would have been for you. Enjoy your concert tonight. Sound like fun.

It's chilly here this morning. I'm off to meet up with a friend for an early coffee date. Enjoy your day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth.
> Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
> Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


So glad he's feeling better and good idea to have you supervise his medication set up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We're supposed to get rain turning into snow tonight, but if the temperature doesn't go up, it will just be snow.
> I lost my hat. It was my knitted Scrollwork hat. I had it in my pocket and it must have fallen out somewhere. So I need to make a new one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrollwork
> Poor Bella-kitty has been throwing up all night, so I didn't get a good night's sleep. Hopefully it will be a quiet day.


That's too bad about losing your hat. It's a wonderful pattern. Sorry, too, about Bella-kitty keeping you awake tonight with her throwing up. I hope she's okay now and I hope you can stay awake at work. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


Great excuse!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I guess I'm more metric than I thought. :sm17:


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up!!! First time in a long time.
> And now I have to go.
> Everyone have a great day. It's Friday.


Safe travels, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are well rested this today. How can one not sing along when you are with a group of singers listening to great music?


Especially as wine will be involved. Xx????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold but dry. The birds are fed and the washing is nearly done. Ie got nothing planned today yet. I may have coffee with Marg. Or I may not !!! whatever you do have a good one.


Very decisive. Hapy fun and go with Floxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We're supposed to get rain turning into snow tonight, but if the temperature doesn't go up, it will just be snow.
> I lost my hat. It was my knitted Scrollwork hat. I had it in my pocket and it must have fallen out somewhere. So I need to make a new one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrollwork
> Poor Bella-kitty has been throwing up all night, so I didn't get a good night's sleep. Hopefully it will be a quiet day.


Nice pattern. Hope Bella is better today. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth.
> Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
> Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


So glad he is better and there are no ill effects.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum is one of those people too.


Good for her xxxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> Pharmacist said he has to list it in mg as that is the way it is written on his vials. He said he was glad I contacted him and would see what he could do to avoid it happening to anyone else.
> Very confusing especially for someone that has no education on the metric system.


That's no excuse for dispensing the incorrect dose. He should've checked with the dr. 
My mother was once prescribed an incorrect medication and the dose would've felled an ox the pharmacist said. Fortunately he spotted the errors or it would've killed her.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.

Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


Oh, good grief! What a difficult day it's been for you. And then the drive for the MRI on Monday to look forward to. :sm03: Don't blame you for wanting this month to be over with. I wouldn't be looking forward to that visit either. We're there with you so come to us when you need to. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, good grief! What a difficult day it's been for you. And then the drive for the MRI on Monday to look forward to. :sm03: Don't blame you for wanting this month to be over with. I wouldn't be looking forward to that visit either. We're there with you so come to us when you need to. xxxooo


Thanks Pam I think I will run away, I've lots of places I could go to on here. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He dispensed the correct dose. The problem comes because of not using the same metric measurement between the doctor and pharmacy and hubby not knowing how much different 0.15 and 15 there is. 
The amount of med errors is unbelievable. Most of the med errors are done by seniors. Not surprising as seniors take the most meds. 


martina said:


> That's no excuse for dispensing the incorrect dose. He should've checked with the dr.
> My mother was once prescribed an incorrect medication and the dose would've felled an ox the pharmacist said. Fortunately he spotted the errors or it would've killed her.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate to the running around in circles trying to get health care. Sorry you had that experience. Wondering about getting new glasses while he is having problems with his eye. Hope his eye stops bleeding and heals. Enjoy your sit down and relax a bit. Hoping tomorrow will be better. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I can relate to the running around in circles trying to get health care. Sorry you had that experience. Wondering about getting new glasses while he is having problems with his eye. Hope his eye stops bleeding and heals. Enjoy your sit down and relax a bit. Hoping tomorrow will be better.


They weren't new glasses as such, he broke the frame of his last ones so had to replace them, hopefully if they can sort his eye out his vision should be the same. Tomorrow out visitors will be here so extra cooking and having to behave myself. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, that makes sense to me. For us glasses are very expensive to have all the add on features. 
It is your home, you should be able to be yourself.


Barn-dweller said:


> They weren't new glasses as such, he broke the frame of his last ones so had to replace them, hopefully if they can sort his eye out his vision should be the same. Tomorrow out visitors will be here so extra cooking and having to behave myself. xx :sm16:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have been using the metric system for longer than I can remember. It was certainly being used when I began my Nursing Career many, many years ago. It is so much easier to use than feet and inches; but there are still a very large number of people who would rather still be using feet and inches, than the "new fangled Metric System", my DH being one of those people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I use a bit of a mix; stones & pounds to weigh myself, pounds and ounces when baking,feet & inches when measuring my height and then a mixture of everything else depending on what I am doing!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold but dry. The birds are fed and the washing is nearly done. Ie got nothing planned today yet. I may have coffee with Marg. Or I may not !!! whatever you do have a good one.


You have a good one too whatever you decide to do x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We're supposed to get rain turning into snow tonight, but if the temperature doesn't go up, it will just be snow.
> I lost my hat. It was my knitted Scrollwork hat. I had it in my pocket and it must have fallen out somewhere. So I need to make a new one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrollwork
> Poor Bella-kitty has been throwing up all night, so I didn't get a good night's sleep. Hopefully it will be a quiet day.


Hope it doesn't snow for you. Nice hat, I like the colour the designer used.

And hope Bella kitty gets better soon


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


Excellent excuse


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping your hat shows up. It is a great looking pattern.
> I just told Mr. Wonderful to drag the bins to the curb. I got a strange look. He said I was starting to talk like my U.K.
> friends. I informed him I learned that from my Canadian friend.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


Good that all the appointments were on the same day so no excessive traveling. Incompetence on the caretaker's part I would say! Can you stage a sit-in and tell DH it's his sister so he has to prepare for her


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I use a bit of a mix; stones & pounds to weigh myself, pounds and ounces when baking,feet & inches when measuring my height and then a mixture of everything else depending on what I am doing!


Hi Rebecca how you doing now? I'm the same, haven't a clue if I'm told my weight in Kgs. or height in meters. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Good that all the appointments were on the same day so no excessive traveling. Incompetence on the caretaker's part I would say! Can you stage a sit-in and tell DH it's his sister so he has to prepare for her


Think they will be changing their venue before next time. I got out of waiting on his sister last time by going to Blackpool not sure I can use that excuse again. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> 1mg=1000 micrograms.


Wow, even worse than it first sounded!!! :sm25: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wish I could get Bill to go away, a couple of weeks in the sun would help. Missed having a proper holiday this year. I'm sure a lunch in Welling would cheer me up, let me know when you are free. Love ya


You know me, I'm always free, never do much, lol!! Seriously, Monday, Thursday or Friday pm? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have been using the metric system for longer than I can remember. It was certainly being used when I began my Nursing Career many, many years ago. It is so much easier to use than feet and inches; but there are still a very large number of people who would rather still be using feet and inches, than the "new fangled Metric System", my DH being one of those people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Me too! I do appreciate that metric is easier, it's the conversions that get me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth.
> Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
> Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


That sounds like an extremely good idea!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that he is improving. You keep a good eye on him.


That's a nice hat, so sorry you have to do it again! Hope Bella is feeling better by the time you get home tonight! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


Strangely, I usually do the opposite - through necessity - and _under_pay mine!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping your hat shows up. It is a great looking pattern.
> I just told Mr. Wonderful to drag the bins to the curb. I got a strange look. He said I was starting to talk like my U.K.
> friends. I informed him I learned that from my Canadian friend.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


Wow,a busy day for you cariad!! A bit worrying about the eye thing but at least it sounds as though DH is feeling better in himself. Poor you having to cope with visitors, I hope it's someone nice who will be good company for you! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I use a bit of a mix; stones & pounds to weigh myself, pounds and ounces when baking,feet & inches when measuring my height and then a mixture of everything else depending on what I am doing!


Hi Becca! Yes, that's pretty much what I do but I would have thought you were young enough to have been brought up on metric!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from London! It's been a lovely day here today, bright, cloudless blue sky and not too cold! Jill and I have been up to London in the hope of seeing some Christmas lights in the main shopping streets but due to an appointment to walk her DD's dog, we came home early, before dark, so saw nothing!! :sm22: :sm23: However, having discovered that the Wetherspoons we were heading for had been demolished - how dare they! - we got on a train and headed for another one we had visited before so all was well! Have a good one everybody and I'll see you in the morning!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, nearly forgot, my DD tagged me on Facebook with this, not sure if any of you fancy doing some knitting......? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Calling all knitters and crotcheters!! 
St Thomas’s hospital have run out of bonding squares on their Neonatal Intensive Care Unit.
Bonding squares are pairs of 5 inch by 5 inch knitted or crotchet squares (any colour, design, and wool - please do be aware it needs to be washable in a machine for accidental spit up moments). One square is put with the poorly baby, and the other square is with the parent, and then these are swapped over daily. They are so crucial for our little superstar premature babies, our sicky newborns and parents who are separated at such a stressful time.
Please please please dig out your knitting needles if you can and help our tiny humans ❤???????? 
Please send them to:
Neonatal unit
St Thomas hospital 
Westminster bridge road 
London
SE1 7EH
Thank you! The babies and mummies will be so happy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Think they will be changing their venue before next time. I got out of waiting on his sister last time by going to Blackpool not sure I can use that excuse again. xx :sm23:


I could come and kick you in the shins so you have a bad leg and couldn't possibly do any waiting on!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well everything is ready for tomorrow and we are having an earlish dinner as I'm of to the theatre later. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did the instructions tell you to bind off with a smaller needle?
> And why would it have you bind off, then pick up again? to do the broken seed stitch.


Well it didn't I thought it was big enough for my niece so I was taking a short cut plus I ran out of the current color so I can't do an ombré section and don't know how it will look just starting the new color there is a cable section and then the seed stitch so I am just going to have to do it and see if it helps it, but I only have enough yarn for one row of ombré but will do it and hope nobody pays attention :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


Sounds right to me!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca how you doing now? I'm the same, haven't a clue if I'm told my weight in Kgs. or height in meters. xx


Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> That's no excuse for dispensing the incorrect dose. He should've checked with the dr.
> My mother was once prescribed an incorrect medication and the dose would've felled an ox the pharmacist said. Fortunately he spotted the errors or it would've killed her.


Our Pharmacists are usually very good like that. They are also good for advice now that getting to a doctor is so hard!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wow,a busy day for you cariad!! A bit worrying about the eye thing but at least it sounds as though DH is feeling better in himself. Poor you having to cope with visitors, I hope it's someone nice who will be good company for you! xxxxx


It's one of my cousins' daughter and partner, a lot younger than us, hope they haven't got too much energy. They haven't been before but are pretty easy going so it should be OK. DH is slowly getting there, hanging about in the cold wouldn't have helped, but still coughing too much for my liking but will kick him up to bed if it gets too much. Cariad a mwythau. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


You certainly are. Stop it right now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! It's been a lovely day here today, bright, cloudless blue sky and not too cold! Jill and I have been up to London in the hope of seeing some Christmas lights in the main shopping streets but due to an appointment to walk her DD's dog, we came home early, before dark, so saw nothing!! :sm22: :sm23: However, having discovered that the Wetherspoons we were heading for had been demolished - how dare they! - we got on a train and headed for another one we had visited before so all was well! Have a good one everybody and I'll see you in the morning!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


It did get to over 0 here until midday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I could come and kick you in the shins so you have a bad leg and couldn't possibly do any waiting on!!!!!


Ouch. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They weren't new glasses as such, he broke the frame of his last ones so had to replace them, hopefully if they can sort his eye out his vision should be the same. Tomorrow out visitors will be here so extra cooking and having to behave myself. xx :sm16:


If you have to behave yourself they're the wrong visitors.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


So sorry your head is hurting hope you feel better soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well everything is ready for tomorrow and we are having an earlish dinner as I'm of to the theatre later. xx


Have a great time and don't get thrown out for singing too loud!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it didn't I thought it was big enough for my niece so I was taking a short cut plus I ran out of the current color so I can't do an ombré section and don't know how it will look just starting the new color there is a cable section and then the seed stitch so I am just going to have to do it and see if it helps it, but I only have enough yarn for one row of ombré but will do it and hope nobody pays attention :sm16:


Yeah, wing it, it'll be fine!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Think they will be changing their venue before next time. I got out of waiting on his sister last time by going to Blackpool not sure I can use that excuse again. xx :sm23:


Yeah! Go for it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


I used to get them like that, was known to hit my head against the wall to try and change to pain. Not the best way to get out of work though, hope it clears up quickly. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


I wondered why you were here, although delightful to see you!! Hope you are functioning better now dear! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are. Stop it right now.


I've nearly stopped, just do the veg. for tomorrow then that's it, what's not done won't get done. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's one of my cousins' daughter and partner, a lot younger than us, hope they haven't got too much energy. They haven't been before but are pretty easy going so it should be OK. DH is slowly getting there, hanging about in the cold wouldn't have helped, but still coughing too much for my liking but will kick him up to bed if it gets too much. Cariad a mwythau. xxxx


I could use a cuddle, I'm freezing, leaky window behind me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I could use a cuddle, I'm freezing, leaky window behind me!! xxxx


Cwtches are free. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It did get to over 0 here until midday. xxxx


It's been around 6 here all day, with lots of sunshine. Colder now it's dark though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca! Yes, that's pretty much what I do but I would have thought you were young enough to have been brought up on metric!! xxxx


I imagine plenty of people my age use a mix as our adults didn't use metric, so it's part of our upbringing. Even now my children only partially use metric, but more than I do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've nearly stopped, just do the veg. for tomorrow then that's it, what's not done won't get done. xx


That's my girl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cwtches are free. xxxx


I'll take a blwh of them then, thanks! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


Sorry you have not been good. Hope you can have a quiet week end to fully recover. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


Well, that's a painful way to get a day off. Hope you're feeling better soon. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could use a cuddle, I'm freezing, leaky window behind me!! xxxx


Sending you a very warm cuddle! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I could use a cuddle, I'm freezing, leaky window behind me!! xxxx


Here is an on line cuddle, just for you.()


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you a very warm cuddle! :sm02: xxxooo


Ah, that's better, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Here is an on line cuddle, just for you.()


Ooh, thanks Martina, feels better already!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'll take a blwh of them then, thanks! xxxx


Oh, that's not in my dictionary. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry you suffer with those awful headaches. Have you found anything that helps get rid of them?


lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad he is improved. Coughing can be a good thing as it loosens and removed the yuck. It is the body's way of trying to heal itself.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's one of my cousins' daughter and partner, a lot younger than us, hope they haven't got too much energy. They haven't been before but are pretty easy going so it should be OK. DH is slowly getting there, hanging about in the cold wouldn't have helped, but still coughing too much for my liking but will kick him up to bed if it gets too much. Cariad a mwythau. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A looong distant cuddle probably will not warm you. Try your new shower.


London Girl said:


> I could use a cuddle, I'm freezing, leaky window behind me!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's a painful way to get a day off. Hope you're feeling better soon. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


Just putting a positive spin on it as I really don't have anything to complain about compared to the suffering of others :sm02: but your hugs are much appreciated as are all the lovely good wishes from everyone, thank you everyone x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, that's not in my dictionary. xxxx


Try Mr Google, I did!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A looong distant cuddle probably will not warm you. Try your new shower.


Yeah I got the cuddle, thank you and all cuddles help and are very welcome!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> So sorry you suffer with those awful headaches. Have you found anything that helps get rid of them?


Sometimes the extra strength painkillers aimed at migraines work other times it's a case of living through them and counting the minutes from one lot painkillers to the next. I don't suffer too often, I might not get one for two or three months, but then I tend to get one a week maybe over a period of three weeks. And I have been fortunate to not having one for a good long while, I've been eating more sensibly in an attempt to lose a bit of weight and it seems if I have a lapse into eating poorly it brings them on. So this recent batch feels like the results of my holiday a couple of weeks ago where I ate cake and such the like everyday. Whoops :sm12: that's a long reply to a simple question


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, nearly forgot, my DD tagged me on Facebook with this, not sure if any of you fancy doing some knitting......? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Calling all knitters and crotcheters!!
> St Thomas's hospital have run out of bonding squares on their Neonatal Intensive Care Unit.
> ...


I may well be able to do some soon, I think I have some lovely yarn I could do some with,if not I will keep an eye out for some


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a not quite so cold Surrey..

The show last night was brilliant. So gs from the musicals. There were 4 top classes singers with fantastic voices. The theatre was packed. 

Workshop today so I'll catch you later. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had headaches, not migraines very often years ago. It took me forever to figure out artificial sweetener caused them.
So I agree what we eat can give us headaches. I also found out getting older reduced the number of days I suffered.There has to be something worthwhile in getting older. Hope you are feeling great today.


lifeline said:


> Sometimes the extra strength painkillers aimed at migraines work other times it's a case of living through them and counting the minutes from one lot painkillers to the next. I don't suffer too often, I might not get one for two or three months, but then I tend to get one a week maybe over a period of three weeks. And I have been fortunate to not having one for a good long while, I've been eating more sensibly in an attempt to lose a bit of weight and it seems if I have a lapse into eating poorly it brings them on. So this recent batch feels like the results of my holiday a couple of weeks ago where I ate cake and such the like everyday. Whoops :sm12: that's a long reply to a simple question


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a not quite so cold Surrey..
> 
> The show last night was brilliant. So gs from the musicals. There were 4 top classes singers with fantastic voices. The theatre was packed.
> 
> Workshop today so I'll catch you later. X


Glad you enjoyed the musical. Enjoy your day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had headaches, not migraines very often years ago. It took me forever to figure out artificial sweetener caused them.
> So I agree what we eat can give us headaches. I also found out getting older reduced the number of days I suffered.There has to be something worthwhile in getting older. Hope you are feeling great today.


I've called them headaches for years, but have decided that as I am unable to function with them that they are migraines. 
I'm feeling much better today. Just as well, I am being taxi of Mum&Dad today, which I am happy to do knowing DD can have a social life and remain safe. And she is looking at taking driving lessons and buying a car so she doesn't have to depend on us


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> A looong distant cuddle probably will not warm you. Try your new shower.


any cuddle is warming, distance is just a word. Cuddles offered on here are real and meant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just putting a positive spin on it as I really don't have anything to complain about compared to the suffering of others :sm02: but your hugs are much appreciated as are all the lovely good wishes from everyone, thank you everyone x


Now have an enjoyable, pain-free weekend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had headaches, not migraines very often years ago. It took me forever to figure out artificial sweetener caused them.
> So I agree what we eat can give us headaches. I also found out getting older reduced the number of days I suffered.There has to be something worthwhile in getting older. Hope you are feeling great today.


I had severe migraines in my twenties, then they just stopped.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've called them headaches for years, but have decided that as I am unable to function with them that they are migraines.
> I'm feeling much better today. Just as well, I am being taxi of Mum&Dad today, which I am happy to do knowing DD can have a social life and remain safe. And she is looking at taking driving lessons and buying a car so she doesn't have to depend on us


One day she'll be taxiing you. Learning to drive is an expensive business these days though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


Oh dear, very infectious but rarer in adults than children so keep your fingers crossed for yourself and hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very damp Wales. Visitors arrived about 10 last night and have been fed and watered this morning and now gone to explore Rhayader. They were going to go for a bike ride but the weather is a bit too miserable. Dinner is all ready so can relax for a while now. See you later. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> You know me, I'm always free, never do much, lol!! Seriously, Monday, Thursday or Friday pm? xxxxx


I'll be in touch xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, nearly forgot, my DD tagged me on Facebook with this, not sure if any of you fancy doing some knitting......? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Calling all knitters and crotcheters!!
> St Thomas's hospital have run out of bonding squares on their Neonatal Intensive Care Unit.
> ...


DD has got me to sort out yarn to make some too. Apparently they really do help the babies.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Better now, but was woken with another migraine this morning, it was the kind where it feels like the top of my head is being hacked off. But I can't complain, it's the kind I can't function with and so had the day off work!


Get well soon, don't get too tired with all the glitter at school.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I’m not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sometimes the extra strength painkillers aimed at migraines work other times it's a case of living through them and counting the minutes from one lot painkillers to the next. I don't suffer too often, I might not get one for two or three months, but then I tend to get one a week maybe over a period of three weeks. And I have been fortunate to not having one for a good long while, I've been eating more sensibly in an attempt to lose a bit of weight and it seems if I have a lapse into eating poorly it brings them on. So this recent batch feels like the results of my holiday a couple of weeks ago where I ate cake and such the like everyday. Whoops :sm12: that's a long reply to a simple question


Oh that's really tough that you have to pay for a few yummy pieces of cake in that way but I guess it's worth avoiding to save you the pain later! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I may well be able to do some soon, I think I have some lovely yarn I could do some with,if not I will keep an eye out for some


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a not quite so cold Surrey..
> 
> The show last night was brilliant. So gs from the musicals. There were 4 top classes singers with fantastic voices. The theatre was packed.
> 
> Workshop today so I'll catch you later. X


Glad you enjoyed the show and I hope your workshop runs as smooth as dark chocolate!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've called them headaches for years, but have decided that as I am unable to function with them that they are migraines.
> I'm feeling much better today. Just as well, I am being taxi of Mum&Dad today, which I am happy to do knowing DD can have a social life and remain safe. And she is looking at taking driving lessons and buying a car so she doesn't have to depend on us


I'm doing something similar today, Liv has a party at 1pm near Bromley and needs collecting at 7pm, mum and dad are out on the razz so I'm the taxi of Grandma!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


Uh-oh, I hope you stay clear of that nasty infection Janet and that the little one is better very soon. Do they not get immunisation for that when they are tiny? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I'm not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


Enjoy your day out and I hope the sea air lifts your spirits! Sweet of your DH to try and find something to help you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I'm not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


I love Whitstable, we had many lovely holidays there. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


You rant away, these things are sent to try us and they surely do. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You rant away, these things are sent to try us and they surely do. xxxx


Like High Court judges and DHs?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Like High Court judges and DHs?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Exactly, especially the latter. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is bad news. Hope the little guy recovers quickly. Also hope neither of you get it.


SaxonLady said:


> A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a wonderful husband. You are wise to cooperate and go on this outing.


LondonChris said:


> Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I'm not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


I had to visit Mr. Google this a.m. Cistern is the water tank attached to the bowl, right? The replacement parts for our tanks are often universal. Meaning they will fit any tank no matter the brand. Mr. Wonderful has already used a wire coat hanger to replace a tank part. I believe he has used a chain that is meant to be used as a pull chain for the overhead fan to attach to the whatumcall it to the dohinky so it will lift the flapper and cause the flush. I think that what you need is a whatumcallit.
:sm04: :sm25: :sm23: :sm22: :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


Aww, hope he begins to pick up soon


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I'm not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


Sounds lovely, have a great day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


What a nuisance, can you keep pestering to see if he will come sooner?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One day she'll be taxiing you. Learning to drive is an expensive business these days though.


Which is why I think it's a good idea to learn now while she is still living at home and has savings and disposable income


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had to visit Mr. Google this a.m. Cistern is the water tank attached to the bowl, right? The replacement parts for our tanks are often universal. Meaning they will fit any tank no matter the brand. Mr. Wonderful has already used a wire coat hanger to replace a tank part. I believe he has used a chain that is meant to be used as a pull chain for the overhead fan to attach to the whatumcall it to the dohinky so it will lift the flapper and cause the flush. I think that what you need is a whatumcallit.
> :sm04: :sm25: :sm23: :sm22: :sm24: :sm25:


I'd forgotten about using a coat hanger, really saves putting your hand right into the cistern...(that's a great new word to learn :sm24: )


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a not quite so cold Surrey..
> 
> The show last night was brilliant. So gs from the musicals. There were 4 top classes singers with fantastic voices. The theatre was packed.
> 
> Workshop today so I'll catch you later. X


Glad you enjoyed your evening and I hope the workshop goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from chilly London. My DD decided last night to take me down to the coast today. Ever since he came to see the Dr with me he has been trying to get me out. Bless him. We have friends in Whitstable so we are going down there to spend the afternoon. He wants me to have lunch out, I'm not so sure about that. I hope you all have a restful weekend. Love to you all.


I hope you have an enjoyable day out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You rant away, these things are sent to try us and they surely do. xxxx


Ditto from me, June! Sounds too coincidental to me. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is bad news. Hope the little guy recovers quickly. Also hope neither of you get it.


Me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had to visit Mr. Google this a.m. Cistern is the water tank attached to the bowl, right? The replacement parts for our tanks are often universal. Meaning they will fit any tank no matter the brand. Mr. Wonderful has already used a wire coat hanger to replace a tank part. I believe he has used a chain that is meant to be used as a pull chain for the overhead fan to attach to the whatumcall it to the dohinky so it will lift the flapper and cause the flush. I think that what you need is a whatumcallit.
> :sm04: :sm25: :sm23: :sm22: :sm24: :sm25:


Thanks for the technical advice jinx, I will get on to my plumber right away!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a nuisance, can you keep pestering to see if he will come sooner?


I'm a bit scared to do that in case he doesn't come at all!!! I'm also scared of what he will charge us if he doesn't believe he broke it in the first place!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


Oh wow, that's so clever!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


Interesting but I wonder if I'd get bored with all ss. and just a few lines of holes. Will save it and see if it grabs me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


OMG! I love it xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit scared to do that in case he doesn't come at all!!! I'm also scared of what he will charge us if he doesn't believe he broke it in the first place!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm22: xxx


I don't think I'll ask for his number! Hope you soon get things sorted


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> OMG! I love it xx


Hope your day went ok?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got home from Whitstable. It was good to see the sea but it was very grey, but still beautiful. Had lunch overlooking the beach then went to see our friends. Had a lovely afternoon. Last time I saw her I encouraged her to take up knitting and she has. She goes to a knitting group who yarn bomb the town. I took down a huge sack of yarn for the next bombing! We spent time looking at patterns for scarves, I will have to send the one that Rebecca just recommended, my friend will have a fit! Feel good for getting out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a tasty shepherds pie. Yummy. Nothing much has happened except I think one of the radiators is leaking now. I'm so fed up with my house. We are burying Geoffrey tomorrow. Speak to you all soon. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Think they will be changing their venue before next time. I got out of waiting on his sister last time by going to Blackpool not sure I can use that excuse again. xx :sm23:


Come to me.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, nearly forgot, my DD tagged me on Facebook with this, not sure if any of you fancy doing some knitting......? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Calling all knitters and crotcheters!!
> St Thomas's hospital have run out of bonding squares on their Neonatal Intensive Care Unit.
> ...


I don't understand how a square can help mam and baby bond....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Come to me.....


Oh so tempting. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had to visit Mr. Google this a.m. Cistern is the water tank attached to the bowl, right? The replacement parts for our tanks are often universal. Meaning they will fit any tank no matter the brand. Mr. Wonderful has already used a wire coat hanger to replace a tank part. I believe he has used a chain that is meant to be used as a pull chain for the overhead fan to attach to the whatumcall it to the dohinky so it will lift the flapper and cause the flush. I think that what you need is a whatumcallit.
> :sm04: :sm25: :sm23: :sm22: :sm24: :sm25:


And HELP haha. Come and join me....I'm sick of my house. :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Janet I hope al goes well with the baby. Poor little soul. Don't you just hate it when they hurt.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was quite ashamed today. I never woke up until 11am, I wS mortified. I've got quite a busy week coming up. Out for Christmas lunch Monday, over 60s Tuesday. Stephens Wednesday/Thursday taxi duty. Friday harrogate knit and stitch show. I'm going to be tired, and in the meantime I need to get some wool for the girls from the pound shop. I'm not knitting at all now only at s and b. I've really got to find something that interests me and I can concentrate on.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I was quite ashamed today. I never woke up until 11am, I wS mortified. I've got quite a busy week coming up. Out for Christmas lunch Monday, over 60s Tuesday. Stephens Wednesday/Thursday taxi duty. Friday harrogate knit and stitch show. I'm going to be tired, and in the meantime I need to get some wool for the girls from the pound shop. I'm not knitting at all now only at s and b. I've really got to find something that interests me and I can concentrate on.


Perhaps it's a good job you slept in today it sounds as though you'll need all your energy next week. I'm also running out of things that take my fancy to knit. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got home from Whitstable. It was good to see the sea but it was very grey, but still beautiful. Had lunch overlooking the beach then went to see our friends. Had a lovely afternoon. Last time I saw her I encouraged her to take up knitting and she has. She goes to a knitting group who yarn bomb the town. I took down a huge sack of yarn for the next bombing! We spent time looking at patterns for scarves, I will have to send the one that Rebecca just recommended, my friend will have a fit! Feel good for getting out.


So glad you had such a great time out today, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a tasty shepherds pie. Yummy. Nothing much has happened except I think one of the radiators is leaking now. I'm so fed up with my house. We are burying Geoffrey tomorrow. Speak to you all soon. I'll catch up.


Glad you're enjoying your time at Stephen's (other than the burial tomorrow). Sorry about your radiator. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was quite ashamed today. I never woke up until 11am, I wS mortified. I've got quite a busy week coming up. Out for Christmas lunch Monday, over 60s Tuesday. Stephens Wednesday/Thursday taxi duty. Friday harrogate knit and stitch show. I'm going to be tired, and in the meantime I need to get some wool for the girls from the pound shop. I'm not knitting at all now only at s and b. I've really got to find something that interests me and I can concentrate on.


That is a really busy week coming up for you. Rest as much as you can over the weekend. You'll find a project when the time is right and something feels right to you to knit. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Everyone has gone to bed and I'm having a quick relax time. I'd forgotten how much younger people can eat. My visitors are eating me out of house and home. Cooked breakfast, full dinner and tea and nibbles this evening, I don't think I've been out of the kitchen today. Having a good time though and it's a lovely change and lots of talking going on. They're off home after dinner tomorrow so will collapse tomorrow afternoon before our trip to Hereford on Monday. Off to bed soon see you all tomorrow. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps it's a good job you slept in today it sounds as though you'll need all your energy next week. I'm also running out of things that take my fancy to knit. xx


Maybe try a new technique like brioche or double knitting?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone has gone to bed and I'm having a quick relax time. I'd forgotten how much younger people can eat. My visitors are eating me out of house and home. Cooked breakfast, full dinner and tea and nibbles this evening, I don't think I've been out of the kitchen today. Having a good time though and it's a lovely change and lots of talking going on. They're off home after dinner tomorrow so will collapse tomorrow afternoon before our trip to Hereford on Monday. Off to bed soon see you all tomorrow. xx


Glad you are having a good visit!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It was warm here today but then it poured with rain when we went out to the store and dinner and the temps are back in the 40's it was almost 70 today!

Been busy trying to get organized for Thanksgiving now I am going to knit for awhile!

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone has gone to bed and I'm having a quick relax time. I'd forgotten how much younger people can eat. My visitors are eating me out of house and home. Cooked breakfast, full dinner and tea and nibbles this evening, I don't think I've been out of the kitchen today. Having a good time though and it's a lovely change and lots of talking going on. They're off home after dinner tomorrow so will collapse tomorrow afternoon before our trip to Hereford on Monday. Off to bed soon see you all tomorrow. xx


Glad all is going well with your guests. Sorry you're having to spend so much time in the kitchen, though. Enjoy your time with them tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got home from Whitstable. It was good to see the sea but it was very grey, but still beautiful. Had lunch overlooking the beach then went to see our friends. Had a lovely afternoon. Last time I saw her I encouraged her to take up knitting and she has. She goes to a knitting group who yarn bomb the town. I took down a huge sack of yarn for the next bombing! We spent time looking at patterns for scarves, I will have to send the one that Rebecca just recommended, my friend will have a fit! Feel good for getting out.


What a great day out you had


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a tasty shepherds pie. Yummy. Nothing much has happened except I think one of the radiators is leaking now. I'm so fed up with my house. We are burying Geoffrey tomorrow. Speak to you all soon. I'll catch up.


I do enjoy a good shepherds pie. Enjoy your down time at DSs. Just get a plumber in for the radiator


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is a really busy week coming up for you. Rest as much as you can over the weekend. You'll find a project when the time is right and something feels right to you to knit. xxxooo


I agree


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone has gone to bed and I'm having a quick relax time. I'd forgotten how much younger people can eat. My visitors are eating me out of house and home. Cooked breakfast, full dinner and tea and nibbles this evening, I don't think I've been out of the kitchen today. Having a good time though and it's a lovely change and lots of talking going on. They're off home after dinner tomorrow so will collapse tomorrow afternoon before our trip to Hereford on Monday. Off to bed soon see you all tomorrow. xx


Hope you rest well enough to keep going.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was warm here today but then it poured with rain when we went out to the store and dinner and the temps are back in the 40's it was almost 70 today!
> 
> Been busy trying to get organized for Thanksgiving now I am going to knit for awhile!
> 
> Love and hugs to you all!


Is it Thanksgiving this coming Friday? You always appear to be on top of everything on the day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world is still dark and cold with rain forecast. Looking forward to longer daylight hours and warmth.
> Sadly we have a few months of this cold darkness to get through before that happens.
> Mr. Wonderful is a different man today. Thankfully the meds are wearing off quickly. He is very happy I got him to the doctor. We decided he would let me supervise when he sets up his meds for the week. Hoping to avoid any more med errors.


I mother sunshine when we only have 4 days of darker time ..... and that is only usually due to heavy rain clouds. Our winter is almost as bright as our summer, I hope you get more bright winter days, than any of you might be expecting. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that he is improving. You keep a good eye on him.


Keep an eye on any new scripts, and the letters denoting the strength of the medications!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those would make lovely earrings.
> I just found out that I overpaid my credit card, so I'm buying more yarn to bring the balance back to zero. (Good excuse, eh?)


The perfect excuse, as you are able to say that you have already paid for what ever you are going to buy! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon all from a very cold Wales, everything was white with frost at bedtime last night so was pretty thick this morning. Have just got in and had dinner after a very long cold morning. DH had to go and have his hearing aids adjusted. When we got there the audiologist could not get into the building they hire. No-one turned up with the keys. It was -1 and he was trying to see everyone in the car park, he was livid. Anyway DH got sorted and we all froze. Went and picked up his new glasses, round to get the shopping and the up to the hospital about his eye. No progress there, it's still bleeding so have to go back to Hereford on Monday for another MRI scan and back to consultant in a fortnight.
> 
> Eventually got home, eaten and am now trying to catch up, have a sit down and then tackle the kitchen ready for our visitors tonight. DH is now dozing in his chair!!! I've had enough of this month and still have his sister's visit in 10 days time. I think I'll run away. Anyway have a good day, what's left of it, don't work too hard, I'm doing enough for everyone. xx


Jacky .... all I can do is let you know that I am thinking of you, and DH, and I hope that the medicos find the problem with his eye; and fix it for him fairly soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They weren't new glasses as such, he broke the frame of his last ones so had to replace them, hopefully if they can sort his eye out his vision should be the same. Tomorrow out visitors will be here so extra cooking and having to behave myself. xx :sm16:


Just find some private place, so that you can destroys on your own! As Jinx said, there is always someone here for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! I do appreciate that metric is easier, it's the conversions that get me!! xxx


I was lucky, because it was very easy for me when we coverted, I think I was actually doing my Nursing training, and we didn't have any imperial values in our training at all, everything was metric; so I had it at school, and at work. DH wasn't so lucky, he wasn't good at maths, and I don't know what measurements he worked with, in the different jobs he did, but he only works with feet and inches. :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls it looks sunny out there. I slept well again last night and go home this morning. Nothing planned.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So sorry your head is hurting hope you feel better soon!


From me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> A subdued toddler is not a happy sight. I spent yesterday with him, He wouldn't run around or anything. At one stage he took granddad's hand and took him for a walk; it was so sweet. He loves his granddad. They took him to hospital last night and he has two weeks of antibiotics for suspected scarlet fever. Poor baby.On the other hand, if that's what he has and he gives it to us .......


Now that is not a good thought, I hope you remain healthy! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cold, sunny Wales. Guests were up at 7.30 this morning and went for a cycle ride up the mountain behind us, totally mad those of you who have been up there know how steep it is even in a car. I'm having 5 minutes while I can, DH has taken them up the Elan Valley so they can suss out some more bike rides when they come again. I've cooked breakfast, cleared up, got the logs in and made a curry for dinner, now trying to fight off a migraine, I'm sure I'm having far too much stress in my life at the moment. They are off home after dinner and I am going to go absolutely nothing, nil, zilch, zero for the rest of the day. Beds had wait until we come back from Hereford tomorrow. Hope you are all having a more peaceful day than I am, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Wales. Guests were up at 7.30 this morning and went for a cycle ride up the mountain behind us, totally mad those of you who have been up there know how steep it is even in a car. I'm having 5 minutes while I can, DH has taken them up the Elan Valley so they can suss out some more bike rides when they come again. I've cooked breakfast, cleared up, got the logs in and made a curry for dinner, now trying to fight off a migraine, I'm sure I'm having far too much stress in my life at the moment. They are off home after dinner and I am going to go absolutely nothing, nil, zilch, zero for the rest of the day. Beds had wait until we come back from Hereford tomorrow. Hope you are all having a more peaceful day than I am, see you later. xx


Sorry you are having a migraine. Hope you get to rest for the rest of the day, why not go to bed for a few hours. Stress does certainly play a big part i how we are feeling. Take care, love and healig hugs. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sending relaxing vibes.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Wales. Guests were up at 7.30 this morning and went for a cycle ride up the mountain behind us, totally mad those of you who have been up there know how steep it is even in a car. I'm having 5 minutes while I can, DH has taken them up the Elan Valley so they can suss out some more bike rides when they come again. I've cooked breakfast, cleared up, got the logs in and made a curry for dinner, now trying to fight off a migraine, I'm sure I'm having far too much stress in my life at the moment. They are off home after dinner and I am going to go absolutely nothing, nil, zilch, zero for the rest of the day. Beds had wait until we come back from Hereford tomorrow. Hope you are all having a more peaceful day than I am, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Just up and going to have a lazy day. The work shop went really well yesterday, so well in fact that I forgot to take any photos! Everyone went away with a needle felted picture and they were all so different.

I am so far behind on catch up, but I hope you are all doing ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sending relaxing vibes.


Morning Jinx, how are you today.? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am quite well, thank you. I was just sitting here in the dark drinking my second cuppa. I was thinking how nice it was to be able to sleep as my ribs are not very painful anymore. Realizing I have a lot to be thankful for.
Also thankful my schedule is not as busy as other people. Those other people seem to love and enjoy being busy and that is a good thing.


PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx, how are you today.? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am quite well, thank you. I was just sitting here in the dark drinking my second cuppa. I was thinking how nice it was to be able to sleep as my ribs are not very painful anymore. Realizing I have a lot to be thankful for.
> Also thankful my schedule is not as busy as other people. Those other people seem to love and enjoy being busy and that is a good thing.


So glad your ribs are feeling better. Now, no more armchair gymnastics!! xxx I'm having the day off today, but I might paint a couple of canvases so I can get some more needle felt pictures sorted and hung.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went for breakfast with Chris, then I'm out to dinner at theirs this evening. I'm going to read , write a letter and do odd bits and bobs otherwise. It's dry but cold here today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Wales. Guests were up at 7.30 this morning and went for a cycle ride up the mountain behind us, totally mad those of you who have been up there know how steep it is even in a car. I'm having 5 minutes while I can, DH has taken them up the Elan Valley so they can suss out some more bike rides when they come again. I've cooked breakfast, cleared up, got the logs in and made a curry for dinner, now trying to fight off a migraine, I'm sure I'm having far too much stress in my life at the moment. They are off home after dinner and I am going to go absolutely nothing, nil, zilch, zero for the rest of the day. Beds had wait until we come back from Hereford tomorrow. Hope you are all having a more peaceful day than I am, see you later. xx


You deserve a good rest for the rest of the week. Take care!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> You deserve a good rest for the rest of the week. Take care!


What I deserve and what I'll get is two different things. Have to go to Hereford with DH tomorrow for a scan on his eye, then get the bedding washed ready for his sister coming next week. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from a very sunny London, but it is freezing! Got woken up this morning by GS O, asking if I would like to play cards with him? I could hear his parents in the background laughing. Playing cards with him is a nightmare as he changes the rules all the time. I can’t say NO to that little one so he will be up, hopefully he will forget the cards. DH wants to wrap up Christmas presents & im going to let him. I’m really not in the mood thinking about it! 
Hope you all have a restful Sunday. Hugs to all. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are having a migraine. Hope you get to rest for the rest of the day, why not go to bed for a few hours. Stress does certainly play a big part i how we are feeling. Take care, love and healig hugs. xxx


What she said. We're here for you (and wish we could be there for you). Sending you many healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't understand how a square can help mam and baby bond....


They tuck one square up with the baby and give the other one to mum to wear close to her bdy and then at the next visit, they swap them over so they can smell each other and apparently, that help the bonding!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was quite ashamed today. I never woke up until 11am, I wS mortified. I've got quite a busy week coming up. Out for Christmas lunch Monday, over 60s Tuesday. Stephens Wednesday/Thursday taxi duty. Friday harrogate knit and stitch show. I'm going to be tired, and in the meantime I need to get some wool for the girls from the pound shop. I'm not knitting at all now only at s and b. I've really got to find something that interests me and I can concentrate on.


In the meantime,knit some squares for those babies!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps it's a good job you slept in today it sounds as though you'll need all your energy next week. I'm also running out of things that take my fancy to knit. xx


Well, you knit some squares for the babies too!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, you knit some squares for the babies too!!! :sm23: xxxx


I would love to if I could actually knit a square square, yet to succeed on that front. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to if I could actually knit a square square, yet to succeed on that front. xxxx


Corner to corner is easiest to get square and also to get the right size!! Just sayin'!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to if I could actually knit a square square, yet to succeed on that front. xxxx


Try corner to corner xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Is it Thanksgiving this coming Friday? You always appear to be on top of everything on the day.


Thursday is Thanksgiving and I try I get a lot of help from DH!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Corner to corner is easiest to get square and also to get the right size!! Just sayin'!! xxxx


Great minds. That's what I said xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> They tuck one square up with the baby and give the other one to mum to wear close to her bdy and then at the next visit, they swap them over so they can smell each other and apparently, that help the bonding!! xxx


My DD did it with Felix when he was poorly in SCBU, it worked for them


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, sunny Wales. Guests were up at 7.30 this morning and went for a cycle ride up the mountain behind us, totally mad those of you who have been up there know how steep it is even in a car. I'm having 5 minutes while I can, DH has taken them up the Elan Valley so they can suss out some more bike rides when they come again. I've cooked breakfast, cleared up, got the logs in and made a curry for dinner, now trying to fight off a migraine, I'm sure I'm having far too much stress in my life at the moment. They are off home after dinner and I am going to go absolutely nothing, nil, zilch, zero for the rest of the day. Beds had wait until we come back from Hereford tomorrow. Hope you are all having a more peaceful day than I am, see you later. xx


I know my DH would love the challenge of cycling up the Elan Valley.

Hopefully by now you have rested and successfully fought off that migraine, so sorry if mine travelled through the ether and landed on you, I wouldn't want you or anyone to have it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Corner to corner is easiest to get square and also to get the right size!! Just sayin'!! xxxx


I didn't think of that, thanks :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I made some pumpkin pies this morning experimenting with an artificial sweetener it's not bad but I can tell the difference!

Now I am going to knit and just chill before Michael comes home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi from a dark and grey London! Had the kids again overnight, which was great, don't get them again for another two weeks :sm03: 
Jacky, hope you are still coping with your visitors, must have made a nice change for you, I know how you love house guests!! Drive safely to Hereford tomorrow and hope some improvement is found in DH's eye! xxxx

Purple, I'm glad your workshop went well, glad you are putting your feet up this afternoon! xxxx

Chris, told you the sea air would do you good, you should go at leat once a week to get the maximum benefit!!! xxxx

Susan, hope you will manage to look suitably serious at tomorrow's internment, may little Geoffrey rest in peace! xxxx

I read lots but can't remember any more but lots of love to you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try corner to corner xx


You were 6 minutes behind me but thanks for backing me up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I didn't think of that, thanks :sm24:


You're welcome!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Went for breakfast with Chris, then I'm out to dinner at theirs this evening. I'm going to read , write a letter and do odd bits and bobs otherwise. It's dry but cold here today.


Sounds like a lovely relaxed Sunday, good for you!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were 6 minutes behind me but thanks for backing me up!! xxxx


Always got your back xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're welcome!! xxxx


I haven't looked in my stash yet for the possible suitable yarn, but will do soon. I did look in Hobby Craft yesterday because DD needed driving there yesterday and I did see some lovely baby yarn so I may well be going back there soon


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't looked in my stash yet for the possible suitable yarn, but will do soon. I did look in Hobby Craft yesterday because DD needed driving there yesterday and I did see some lovely baby yarn so I may well be going back there soon


Jolly good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Always got your back xx


Aww, likewise!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


'tis lovely :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I didn't think of that, thanks :sm24:


Just wondering if it has to be perfectly square? Seems it would not make a lot of difference whether it was square or rectangle.
:sm07:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice color. Don't scrub too hard. You know you are a delicate little flower.;^)


London Girl said:


> This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just wondering if it has to be perfectly square? Seems it would not make a lot of difference whether it was square or rectangle.
> :sm07:


I too wondered about it being perfectly square and exact size


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


Yes it is xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just wondering if it has to be perfectly square? Seems it would not make a lot of difference whether it was square or rectangle.
> :sm07:


I cannot tell you that, I only have the info included in the post dear. Maybe they just think the little squares would look nicer?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very nice color. Don't scrub too hard. You know you are a delicate little flower.;^)


Thank you for your concern but I am as tough as old boots and have a hide like a rhino!!! That's what I like people to think, anyway!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I too wondered about it being perfectly square and exact size


Shouldn't think it would matter at all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I know my DH would love the challenge of cycling up the Elan Valley.
> 
> Hopefully by now you have rested and successfully fought off that migraine, so sorry if mine travelled through the ether and landed on you, I wouldn't want you or anyone to have it.


Is he into mountain biking? My two are fanatics, he owns a mountain bike holiday business with places in France and does them in this country as well.
Don't think it was your migraine, I think mine was more stress than anything. If I catch it time I can usually avoid the worst of it. As soon as I get visual disturbance I take painkillers and sit with my eyes closed for a while 'til they're gone then just have a 'delicate' head for the rest of the day.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi from a dark and grey London! Had the kids again overnight, which was great, don't get them again for another two weeks :sm03:
> Jacky, hope you are still coping with your visitors, must have made a nice change for you, I know how you love house guests!! Drive safely to Hereford tomorrow and hope some improvement is found in DH's eye! xxxx
> 
> Purple, I'm glad your workshop went well, glad you are putting your feet up this afternoon! xxxx
> ...


Yes visitors are all gone now it was good to have them around, perhaps I wasn't as organised as when you came as I seemed to spend an awful lot of time in the kitchen.
Have got out of going to Hereford tomorrow, for an ultra sound scan they don't dilate the eye so I'm not needed. Will stay home and strip the beds and do the washing so I'll be all ready for my next visitor :sm25: :sm25: that one I am not looking forward to . Glad you had fun with the kids. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You were 6 minutes behind me but thanks for backing me up!! xxxx


OK will try some when I've finished my latest shawl. Was it 5" squares? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


It looks almost sparkly. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK will try some when I've finished my latest shawl. Was it 5" squares? xxxx


Great! Yes, That's right and I guess they should be sent directly to the hospital, I can give you the address again when you're ready!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It looks almost sparkly. xxxx


I'd say it was glossy rather than sparkly! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is he into mountain biking? My two are fanatics, he owns a mountain bike holiday business with places in France and does them in this country as well.
> Don't think it was your migraine, I think mine was more stress than anything. If I catch it time I can usually avoid the worst of it. As soon as I get visual disturbance I take painkillers and sit with my eyes closed for a while 'til they're gone then just have a 'delicate' head for the rest of the day.xx


It's more road cycling he does now, he used to do mountain biking and still has his mountain bike. But those roads we went on up the Elan Valley he would use his road bike on.

Glad that you can control your migraine to an extent. I wonder if mine was not so bad this time because as soon as I woke up with it I thought that I couldn't go to work rather than my usual thinking that I must get rid of it so I could go to work.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you are able to stay home. Just hoping they do not decide to dilate his eye and then he would be stuck there?


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes visitors are all gone now it was good to have them around, perhaps I wasn't as organised as when you came as I seemed to spend an awful lot of time in the kitchen.
> Have got out of going to Hereford tomorrow, for an ultra sound scan they don't dilate the eye so I'm not needed. Will stay home and strip the beds and do the washing so I'll be all ready for my next visitor :sm25: :sm25: that one I am not looking forward to . Glad you had fun with the kids. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you are able to stay home. Just hoping they do not decide to dilate his eye and then he would be stuck there?


Now, would that be a positive or a negative :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Great! Yes, That's right and I guess they should be sent directly to the hospital, I can give you the address again when you're ready!! xxxx


I spotted your post of the same thing on the main forum and put it on to watch so I can easily access the details when needed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I spotted your post of the same thing on the main forum and put it on to watch so I can easily access the details when needed.


That's my girl!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> It's more road cycling he does now, he used to do mountain biking and still has his mountain bike. But those roads we went on up the Elan Valley he would use his road bike on.
> 
> Glad that you can control your migraine to an extent. I wonder if mine was not so bad this time because as soon as I woke up with it I thought that I couldn't go to work rather than my usual thinking that I must get rid of it so I could go to work.


Well I suppose you sorted the stress out by just not going which might have helped. 
There are also lots of mountain bike tracks up the valley as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Glad you are able to stay home. Just hoping they do not decide to dilate his eye and then he would be stuck there?


His problem not mine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Now, would that be a positive or a negative :sm23:


Exactly. There are lots of hotels in Hereford. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is xx


Ditto! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes visitors are all gone now it was good to have them around, perhaps I wasn't as organised as when you came as I seemed to spend an awful lot of time in the kitchen.
> Have got out of going to Hereford tomorrow, for an ultra sound scan they don't dilate the eye so I'm not needed. Will stay home and strip the beds and do the washing so I'll be all ready for my next visitor :sm25: :sm25: that one I am not looking forward to . Glad you had fun with the kids. xxxx


Glad you don't have to go tomorrow but sorry you have to have the particular visitor come to stay. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Now, would that be a positive or a negative :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


Our cisterns have a valve that has the top sitting flush with the buttons on the top of it, and when one of the buttons is pressed, t the valve is pushed down to release the water. :sm06: :sm03: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a very dull, gloomy Wales. DH has gone off to Hereford so will be gone 4-5 hours so have the morning all to myself. Might get some knitting done later after changing the beds, put washing on and clean up the kitchen. DH said he'd do all the dishes and stuff yesterday, guess what? they're still there. So off to do my chores see you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Enjoy your lunch. Don't get too close to Marg, don't want you getting the flu. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Did some needle felting and embroidery yesterday, it was nice to do something for myself.

One of my friend's mum has gone into a nursing home and she was a great quilter so my friend has brought 3 huge bags of beautiful cotton fabric for our group to sell off for charity. There is enough material to start our own fabric shop! Needless to say I have my eye on some beautiful purple fabrics, like I need more! Also there are about 20 books on quilting and patchwork.

It's Creative Chaos this morning and some of the girls will be working on their needle felt pictures from the workshop, others want to do pinloom weaving so it looks like a busy and productive morning.

Happy Monday to you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:



> Good morning everyone from a very dull, gloomy Wales. DH has gone off to Hereford so will be gone 4-5 hours so have the morning all to myself. Might get some knitting done later after changing the beds, put washing on and clean up the kitchen. DH said he'd do all the dishes and stuff yesterday, guess what? they're still there. So off to do my chores see you later. xx


Make the most of your time alone and do't overdo the housework. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie, thanks for the info you sent June on nuno felting, I had alreqaady been looking at that and it is on my next to do list. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. A Christmas lunch sounds like a fun thing to do on a miserable weather day. Sorry your friend cannot go with you. I would avoid seeing her face to face to avoid getting ill myself.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Has the new brace relieved the pain? Of course you need more fabric especially if it is purple.
Hope your have a splendid day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Did some needle felting and embroidery yesterday, it was nice to do something for myself.
> 
> One of my friend's mum has gone into a nursing home and she was a great quilter so my friend has brought 3 huge bags of beautiful cotton fabric for our group to sell off for charity. There is enough material to start our own fabric shop! Needless to say I have my eye on some beautiful purple fabrics, like I need more! Also there are about 20 books on quilting and patchwork.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Make the most of your time alone and do't overdo the housework. xxx


Trying not to, have got the beds stripped and in the washer and realised how woefully short I am of bedding, I can see a little shopping trip coming up. The kitchen no longer looks like a bomb has hit it and that's it, left overs for dinner when DH gets home and now I might get a row or two of knitting in. There are now over 400 stitches per row so they take a little while. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rookie, thanks for the info you sent June on nuno felting, I had alreqaady been looking at that and it is on my next to do list. xxx


It's beautiful. Come for the show - The beginning of November each year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cool start to the day.
We went to the cheese factory near my sister's house. Then for good measure, we went to the cheese factory in the next town and found out that they were the same company. Oh well. It was a nice drive. I got 6 different cheeses, some jellies, including an asparagus jelly, and a venison sausage. Sunday was laundry day. 
I restarted my poncho with the bulky yarn, that will now be a cardigan. I'll make a poncho with something else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying not to, have got the beds stripped and in the washer and realised how woefully short I am of bedding, I can see a little shopping trip coming up. The kitchen no longer looks like a bomb has hit it and that's it, left overs for dinner when DH gets home and now I might get a row or two of knitting in. There are now over 400 stitches per row so they take a little while. xx


My linen closet has few sheets in it. The store where I used to buy my sheets has gone out of business. I do have lots of towels.
Happy knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, very infectious but rarer in adults than children so keep your fingers crossed for yourself and hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon. xx


I'll tell more later when I've caught up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rookie, thanks for the info you sent June on nuno felting, I had alreqaady been looking at that and it is on my next to do list. xxx


I had to google nuno felting, as I hadn't heard of that. It's beautiful. It looks like a lot of work, but the results are worth it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, I hope you stay clear of that nasty infection Janet and that the little one is better very soon. Do they not get immunisation for that when they are tiny? xxx


He has had all the innoculations on offer. I think scarlet fever is a later one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Did some needle felting and embroidery yesterday, it was nice to do something for myself.
> 
> One of my friend's mum has gone into a nursing home and she was a great quilter so my friend has brought 3 huge bags of beautiful cotton fabric for our group to sell off for charity. There is enough material to start our own fabric shop! Needless to say I have my eye on some beautiful purple fabrics, like I need more! Also there are about 20 books on quilting and patchwork.
> 
> ...


Just like yarn, you can never have too much. :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, next instalment of the bathroom saga......Not sure if I mentioned the cistern was not flushing as the cable from the flush button to the....whatever it is.....has become detached following the plumbers inspection on Sunday. While I was out yesterday, he called in to see what needed to be done, denied all knowledge of having damaged it (it has been untouched for 11 years, bit of a coincidence that it broke after he took the lid off??!!), said he can't do anything about it until 11th December!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: I then took it upon myself to look for a new cable online but with no makers name on the cistern, it's a hopeless task. So....I have ordered a new cistern and he can jolly well fit it for free, so there!! In the meantime, it is either a bowl of water down the loo to flush, out my hand right inside the cistern to pull a thing that flushes it or use the downstairs loo!! GRRRRRRR!!! Sorry, rant over!! xxxxxx


Rant on, I would be furious as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


I hope you don't get the flu.
I'm beginning to think the oriental people who wear masks during flu season may have something going on. I'd like to wear a mask at work. There is so much coughing and sneezing going on. :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


I love that! Jacky, do make it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't understand how a square can help mam and baby bond....


They swap, and baby can smell mummy on the square.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I suppose you sorted the stress out by just not going which might have helped.
> There are also lots of mountain bike tracks up the valley as well. xx


We don't have any mountains here, but we have lots of bike paths, mostly for long distance biking. I see lots of people biking along in the summer, with their bike loaded down with tents and gear.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was quite ashamed today. I never woke up until 11am, I wS mortified. I've got quite a busy week coming up. Out for Christmas lunch Monday, over 60s Tuesday. Stephens Wednesday/Thursday taxi duty. Friday harrogate knit and stitch show. I'm going to be tired, and in the meantime I need to get some wool for the girls from the pound shop. I'm not knitting at all now only at s and b. I've really got to find something that interests me and I can concentrate on.


You have got a busy week; enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's more road cycling he does now, he used to do mountain biking and still has his mountain bike. But those roads we went on up the Elan Valley he would use his road bike on.
> 
> Glad that you can control your migraine to an extent. I wonder if mine was not so bad this time because as soon as I woke up with it I thought that I couldn't go to work rather than my usual thinking that I must get rid of it so I could go to work.


Now remember that the next time that you wake up with a migraine or the start of one.
I'm glad that you didn't have to suffer too long.
They're saying over here that a lot of migraines are being triggered by allergies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes visitors are all gone now it was good to have them around, perhaps I wasn't as organised as when you came as I seemed to spend an awful lot of time in the kitchen.
> Have got out of going to Hereford tomorrow, for an ultra sound scan they don't dilate the eye so I'm not needed. Will stay home and strip the beds and do the washing so I'll be all ready for my next visitor :sm25: :sm25: that one I am not looking forward to . Glad you had fun with the kids. xxxx


You did say that these visitors ate more than you were expecting.
I hope you can run away for a least a little time for your next house visitor.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I love that! Jacky, do make it.


Stop encouraging me to make shawls, I'm trying to wean myself off them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Stop encouraging me to make shawls, I'm trying to wean myself off them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'm trying to figure out a way to join shawls together to make a poncho (or a blanket!) I might use them more, (maybe)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now, apparently it is snowing to the west of me and that is the direction I'm going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I only have 3 sheet sets. I always just wash the sheets and put them back on the beds. I feel no need to fold sheets and have them take up space in the linen closet. Only have a few bath towels. Since we moved the laundry facilities next to the bathroom and bedrooms I find I need fewer linens. More space to store yarn.


nitz8catz said:


> My linen closet has few sheets in it. The store where I used to buy my sheets has gone out of business. I do have lots of towels.
> Happy knitting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He has had all the innoculations on offer. I think scarlet fever is a later one.


Is there even a vaccine for scarlet fever?:sm07:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> You did say that these visitors ate more than you were expecting.
> I hope you can run away for a least a little time for your next house visitor.


She's coming a week tomorrow so not much time to run. Have to get the bedding dry and back on the bed, and get more food in, not that she eats a lot but little and often. She reckons she has a hiatus hernia but has never had any investigation, just more work for me. Oh dear, I must stop all this moaning. Sorry. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what I am knitting today. No, it isn't a scarf it's a scrubby for me to use in the shower, knitted with scrubby yarn! My old one is green - wrong colour - and about 14 years old and not very 'scrubby' any more. Lovely colour, isn't it?!! xxxxxx


It certainly is! It's all I'm wearing today, head to toes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly is! It's all I'm wearing today, head to toes.


I had to read the entire quote. I thought you were wearing a scrubby head to toe.
Sometimes I get the weirdest pictures in my mind.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Now, would that be a positive or a negative :sm23:


My thoughts exactly! We're wicked Rebecca.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Stop encouraging me to make shawls, I'm trying to wean myself off them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


but this one is beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Is there even a vaccine for scarlet fever?:sm07:


I really don't know.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had to read the entire quote. I thought you were wearing a scrubby head to toe.
> Sometimes I get the weirdest pictures in my mind.


I would look weird, like a friendly monster.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves. 

By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.

Up Sunday morning and took the boys to the Bird Memorial. DS turned up as well, having popped in to see H at the hospital. Apparently the 'skin irritation' was in two dangly parts of H's anatomy (I can't think how to put that more politely) which were bright red. I dread to imagine what they thought was wrong!

Finally, yesterday late afternoon they all went home. H is still sleepy and blotchy but happily played with our steam train when they came to get the boys. We still don't know exactly what he has got. I didn't go within 2 yards of him!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> but this one is beautiful.


Most of them are, that's the trouble. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves.
> 
> By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.
> 
> ...


Aw, poor lad, I presume they suspected meningitis although why those bits should be particularly red I don't know. Hope they can sort it out. At least he's home now, and hopefully no more scares. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Our cisterns have a valve that has the top sitting flush with the buttons on the top of it, and when one of the buttons is pressed, t the valve is pushed down to release the water. :sm06: :sm03: :sm23:


This has - or had - a cable running from the underside of a button on the top of the vanity unit down into the tank of the cistern, which was formerly attached to something but is no longer! Yours sounds like a much better idea!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very dull, gloomy Wales. DH has gone off to Hereford so will be gone 4-5 hours so have the morning all to myself. Might get some knitting done later after changing the beds, put washing on and clean up the kitchen. DH said he'd do all the dishes and stuff yesterday, guess what? they're still there. So off to do my chores see you later. xx


You could leave the dishes until he comes home again but I know you won't!! Definitely deserve to put your feet up later!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Have a good time at the party and my sympathies to Marg & John!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cool start to the day.
> We went to the cheese factory near my sister's house. Then for good measure, we went to the cheese factory in the next town and found out that they were the same company. Oh well. It was a nice drive. I got 6 different cheeses, some jellies, including an asparagus jelly, and a venison sausage. Sunday was laundry day.
> I restarted my poncho with the bulky yarn, that will now be a cardigan. I'll make a poncho with something else.


What's better than cheese? More cheese!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He has had all the innoculations on offer. I think scarlet fever is a later one.


Hmmm, too much later, by the sound of it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We don't have any mountains here, but we have lots of bike paths, mostly for long distance biking. I see lots of people biking along in the summer, with their bike loaded down with tents and gear.


I'm sure it must be lovely but I'm afraid it does nothing for me!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You could leave the dishes until he comes home again but I know you won't!! Definitely deserve to put your feet up later!! xxxx


No they're all done now, he's just phoned and will be home about 3 so still got a couple of hours peaceful knitting time. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves.
> 
> By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.
> 
> ...


Poor little chap, that sounds very uncomfortable for him but at least they got it checked out quickly. Hope he's on the med very soon and you can all stop worrying! Hugs to you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No they're all done now, he's just phoned and will be home about 3 so still got a couple of hours peaceful knitting time. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Make the most of it love!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it must be lovely but I'm afraid it does nothing for me!!


Believe me, we left it to them when they went out for a ride, especially at 7.30 in the morning. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been to Zumba this morning and caught up with my buddies again. Norma was happy to tell us all that Joseph is coming to the end of his final bout of chemo and is quite chirpy! In a couple of weeks, it will all be over and he will begin taking a mild daily chemo pill for two and a half years! He is going to take three of his mates out to celebrate his birthday in December as the have been so loyal and supportive of him and he has already signed up for a school hockey trip to Malaysia next year!! So happy that things are looking up for him and his family now!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba this morning and caught up with my buddies again. Norma was happy to tell us all that Joseph is coming to the end of his final bout of chemo and is quite chirpy! In a couple of weeks, it will all be over and he will begin taking a mild daily chemo pill for two and a half years! He is going to take three of his mates out to celebrate his birthday in December as the have been so loyal and supportive of him and he has already signed up for a school hockey trip to Malaysia next year!! So happy that things are looking up for him and his family now!!! xxxx


That sounds the best Christmas present they could have. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your lunch. Don't get too close to Marg, don't want you getting the flu. xxx


Ditto from me, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cool start to the day.
> We went to the cheese factory near my sister's house. Then for good measure, we went to the cheese factory in the next town and found out that they were the same company. Oh well. It was a nice drive. I got 6 different cheeses, some jellies, including an asparagus jelly, and a venison sausage. Sunday was laundry day.
> I restarted my poncho with the bulky yarn, that will now be a cardigan. I'll make a poncho with something else.


That sounds like a fun day out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves.
> 
> By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good at all. So glad it wasn't the terrible thing they thought it might be. Hope he's well on the mend now. So worrisome for all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba this morning and caught up with my buddies again. Norma was happy to tell us all that Joseph is coming to the end of his final bout of chemo and is quite chirpy! In a couple of weeks, it will all be over and he will begin taking a mild daily chemo pill for two and a half years! He is going to take three of his mates out to celebrate his birthday in December as the have been so loyal and supportive of him and he has already signed up for a school hockey trip to Malaysia next year!! So happy that things are looking up for him and his family now!!! xxxx


Oh, that is really good news about young Joseph! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds the best Christmas present they could have. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


A gift that money cannot buy!:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cool start to the day.
> We went to the cheese factory near my sister's house. Then for good measure, we went to the cheese factory in the next town and found out that they were the same company. Oh well. It was a nice drive. I got 6 different cheeses, some jellies, including an asparagus jelly, and a venison sausage. Sunday was laundry day.
> I restarted my poncho with the bulky yarn, that will now be a cardigan. I'll make a poncho with something else.


That's what the temps were here this morning only slightly warmer now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A gift that money cannot buy!:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Absolutely! My friend's daughter and husband are quite well off and wanted to have him treated privately but the private hospital admitted that the National Health Service had better resources for Joseph's treatment so our good old NHS won the day!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get the flu.
> I'm beginning to think the oriental people who wear masks during flu season may have something going on. I'd like to wear a mask at work. There is so much coughing and sneezing going on. :sm25:


There is a lot of that going on in this house right now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is a lot of that going on in this house right now!!


Keep your head down hun!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I only have 3 sheet sets. I always just wash the sheets and put them back on the beds. I feel no need to fold sheets and have them take up space in the linen closet. Only have a few bath towels. Since we moved the laundry facilities next to the bathroom and bedrooms I find I need fewer linens. More space to store yarn.


I only have one set of sheets for each bed also because I don't have a linen closet and don't have a place to store them!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Speaking of sheets. I hate that they are not sold separately like they were years ago. Have to buy sets for queen size mattress. Our pillows are king size. Yes, I know a separate pieces are sold but mostly in solid colors.


binkbrice said:


> I only have one set of sheets for each bed also because I don't have a linen closet and don't have a place to store them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi from a dark and grey London! Had the kids again overnight, which was great, don't get them again for another two weeks :sm03:
> Jacky, hope you are still coping with your visitors, must have made a nice change for you, I know how you love house guests!! Drive safely to Hereford tomorrow and hope some improvement is found in DH's eye! xxxx
> 
> Purple, I'm glad your workshop went well, glad you are putting your feet up this afternoon! xxxx
> ...


I loved the sea, but one day is not enough! Plus I would like a little heat! Probably have to wait until our trip in December for the sea, not the heat! Like the colour of your scrubby, where did you get the scrubbiest yarn?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Hope you had a good lunch. Also Marg & DH will soon feel better. You take care


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying not to, have got the beds stripped and in the washer and realised how woefully short I am of bedding, I can see a little shopping trip coming up. The kitchen no longer looks like a bomb has hit it and that's it, left overs for dinner when DH gets home and now I might get a row or two of knitting in. There are now over 400 stitches per row so they take a little while. xx


Think,you deserve a rest after having your guests, plus clearing up!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now, apparently it is snowing to the west of me and that is the direction I'm going.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you do t get the snow. Have you got your winter tyres on?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jacky, I found you a new shawl pattern https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautilus-shawl-3


That shawl is beautiful, I might find myself making one, a bit further down the track! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds the best Christmas present they could have. xxxx


I quite agree, what a worrying time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves.
> 
> By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.
> 
> ...


Hope he soon feels better, I'm sure the trains were the best medicine! Our little F had temp & spots, not on his 'bits' but his legs. She thought it was Chicken Pox, but it wasn't. Grandchildren are such a worry aren't they?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely! My friend's daughter and husband are quite well off and wanted to have him treated privately but the private hospital admitted that the National Health Service had better resources for Joseph's treatment so our good old NHS won the day!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba this morning and caught up with my buddies again. Norma was happy to tell us all that Joseph is coming to the end of his final bout of chemo and is quite chirpy! In a couple of weeks, it will all be over and he will begin taking a mild daily chemo pill for two and a half years! He is going to take three of his mates out to celebrate his birthday in December as the have been so loyal and supportive of him and he has already signed up for a school hockey trip to Malaysia next year!! So happy that things are looking up for him and his family now!!! xxxx


Hopefully he will keep on the up and up


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, where was I. Saturday morning. While I was online talking to you DS2 arrived with H and A, having dropped DIL and H off at the hospital (almost next door). Little H was badly dehydrated and refusing to drink. When they weighed him he was nearly a kilo lighter than last week. He had a cannula fitted so that they could put a drip in. He slept and slept so didn't complain. They kept him in so the boys stayed here overnight while DS went home on his own. Perhaps as well because he was recalled to the hospital. The consultant had examined H and found something he was very unhappy about. H had to go to Brighton Hospital to see his senior consultant. The ambulance would be available in 3 and a half hours! DS and DIL took him themselves.
> 
> By this time I was really panicking, as you can imagine. The guy who wanted to see him was in the middle of a surgery but came out to examine him. It wasn't what they thought it was, just a skin irritation. The surgeon then scrubbed up again and got on with his surgery! Back to Worthing hospital for the night. DS went home to bed and I finally went to bed as well.
> 
> ...


Hoping he continues to improve and make a speedy recovery


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Now remember that the next time that you wake up with a migraine or the start of one.
> I'm glad that you didn't have to suffer too long.
> They're saying over here that a lot of migraines are being triggered by allergies.


I have cut things out in the past thinking it's a reaction to some food or other but I continue to get them so if it is triggered by an allergic reaction I don't know what to


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls the weatherr is miserable. Today I am going to my Christmas lunch with S and B. I'll probably have some tale when I come home. Marg ant go because her and John are poorly in bed together with the flu! She sounded terrible yesterday, I'll call and see her on my way home this afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Hope you had a good day, and kept well away from Marg and her DH


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very dull, gloomy Wales. DH has gone off to Hereford so will be gone 4-5 hours so have the morning all to myself. Might get some knitting done later after changing the beds, put washing on and clean up the kitchen. DH said he'd do all the dishes and stuff yesterday, guess what? they're still there. So off to do my chores see you later. xx


I would say leave the dishes for him but I expect you like me would find it really difficult to do all your other chores with them waiting to be done!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get the flu.
> I'm beginning to think the oriental people who wear masks during flu season may have something going on. I'd like to wear a mask at work. There is so much coughing and sneezing going on. :sm25:


Do it, and if anyone asks why you are wearing the mask, just say that you are having a midlife crisis; and thinking of becoming a nurse! Then if they get smart and say that nurses don't wear masks all of the time, say that you want to work in the Infectious Diseases Department and you need to become comfortable while wearing your mask! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> She's coming a week tomorrow so not much time to run. Have to get the bedding dry and back on the bed, and get more food in, not that she eats a lot but little and often. She reckons she has a hiatus hernia but has never had any investigation, just more work for me. Oh dear, I must stop all this moaning. Sorry. xx


Feel free to moan, I often tell my sisters the same thing when we are having a phone chat; our chats are more often than not, debriefing sessions so I let them download about the thins that have been stressing them, and they find that they feel much better! I also do some debriefing of my own, on the odd occasion. Besides it is much better to have a moan, and let go of somethings; otherwise the unspoken things might fester away and become a huge problem, instead of being a minor (or a bit more) irritation. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Do it, and if anyone asks why you are wearing the mask, just say that you are having a midlife crisis; and thinking of becoming a nurse! Then if they get smart and say that nurses don't wear masks all of the time, say that you want to work in the Infectious Diseases Department and you need to become comfortable while wearing your mask! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: ????


Your reply made me laugh :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This has - or had - a cable running from the underside of a button on the top of the vanity unit down into the tank of the cistern, which was formerly attached to something but is no longer! Yours sounds like a much better idea!! xxx


Definitely much easier to fix, if something goes wrong, and clumsy plumbers (or DH's) can't break them when they need to check inside of the cistern! ???????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a good time at the party and my sympathies to Marg & John!! xxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to Zumba this morning and caught up with my buddies again. Norma was happy to tell us all that Joseph is coming to the end of his final bout of chemo and is quite chirpy! In a couple of weeks, it will all be over and he will begin taking a mild daily chemo pill for two and a half years! He is going to take three of his mates out to celebrate his birthday in December as the have been so loyal and supportive of him and he has already signed up for a school hockey trip to Malaysia next year!! So happy that things are looking up for him and his family now!!! xxxx


That is excellent xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It took forever for me to figure out mine was caused by artificial sweetener. I kept a diary about the weather and the food I ate. A new doctor said do not write just the food write the brand name. Then it became clear that they often occurred when I drank Pepsi as that contained a different sweetener than the other soda I drank.


lifeline said:


> I have cut things out in the past thinking it's a reaction to some food or other but I continue to get them so if it is triggered by an allergic reaction I don't know what to


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely! My friend's daughter and husband are quite well off and wanted to have him treated privately but the private hospital admitted that the National Health Service had better resources for Joseph's treatment so our good old NHS won the day!! xxx


Many people think that the treatments that are given for no payment, are not as good as the treatments that cost an exorbitant amount. That's why a huge number of people here, pay out a lot of money on Private Health cover! I used to have cover for the family, but canned it when the Health Funds began lowering the amount that was paid back on any kind of claim, and the cost just kept increasing. I can accessed the same treatments; medical, surgical or any other type of treatment; and not have to pay anything. If I need dental treatment, I get a voucher from a Dental Health Scene, for people on pensions or low incomes, and only had to pay $55.00, whereas if I went through a health fund I would have been paying a premium for that cover, and still had to pay $100.00 ...... or more, depending on what the treatment was!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Your reply made me laugh :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


That's good, laughter helps a lot when the migraine has left, and the head is not quite right yet! Enjoy the rest of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hhaaaahhh .... I have finally caught up, again and it is now 4.30 am, and two tiny cyclones will be here after the school drop off, for most of the day, so I will head of to bed for the 3rd time in the hope that I will actually sleep. 

Enjoy whatever is left of your day, and I weep catch you on the flip side! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im back safe and sound from my Christmas dinner. It was very nice and seeing as it was a buy one get one free (BOGOF) it was very good value. It came out of our funds anyway. We had quite an adventure in the taxi Getting the 89 yr old in and out but we coped. The 93yr old was fitter than me! We all enjoyed it, nothing fantastic but very good for $7. each The 89 yr old didnt!!!! and by god did we know she didnt!!!!! She told the manager that the breaded mushrooms were like cannon balls and the chipolata was like a rock....I think he was sorry he asked us!!!! I was pleased to get her home. It could easyly be her last lunch with us all, and I think I might refuse next year...I called in at margs to see her, john and the flu and took some flowers. She said I looked shattered. HAHA. When I came home I had a coffee and got my pjs on and I havent moved since.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Im back safe and sound from my Christmas dinner. It was very nice and seeing as it was a buy one get one free (BOGOF) it was very good value. It came out of our funds anyway. We had quite an adventure in the taxi Getting the 89 yr old in and out but we coped. The 93yr old was fitter than me! We all enjoyed it, nothing fantastic but very good for $7. each The 89 yr old didnt!!!! and by god did we know she didnt!!!!! She told the manager that the breaded mushrooms were like cannon balls and the chipolata was like a rock....I think he was sorry he asked us!!!! I was pleased to get her home. It could easyly be her last lunch with us all, and I think I might refuse next year...I called in at margs to see her, john and the flu and took some flowers. She said I looked shattered. HAHA. When I came home I had a coffee and got my pjs on and I havent moved since.....


Sounds like the right end to an interesting day. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im back safe and sound from my Christmas dinner. It was very nice and seeing as it was a buy one get one free (BOGOF) it was very good value. It came out of our funds anyway. We had quite an adventure in the taxi Getting the 89 yr old in and out but we coped. The 93yr old was fitter than me! We all enjoyed it, nothing fantastic but very good for $7. each The 89 yr old didnt!!!! and by god did we know she didnt!!!!! She told the manager that the breaded mushrooms were like cannon balls and the chipolata was like a rock....I think he was sorry he asked us!!!! I was pleased to get her home. It could easyly be her last lunch with us all, and I think I might refuse next year...I called in at margs to see her, john and the flu and took some flowers. She said I looked shattered. HAHA. When I came home I had a coffee and got my pjs on and I havent moved since.....


Sounds like an action packed day. Hope you sleep well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That doesn't sound good at all. So glad it wasn't the terrible thing they thought it might be. Hope he's well on the mend now. So worrisome for all of you. xxxooo


What she said. Sending you and your family lots of healing hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im back safe and sound from my Christmas dinner. It was very nice and seeing as it was a buy one get one free (BOGOF) it was very good value. It came out of our funds anyway. We had quite an adventure in the taxi Getting the 89 yr old in and out but we coped. The 93yr old was fitter than me! We all enjoyed it, nothing fantastic but very good for $7. each The 89 yr old didnt!!!! and by god did we know she didnt!!!!! She told the manager that the breaded mushrooms were like cannon balls and the chipolata was like a rock....I think he was sorry he asked us!!!! I was pleased to get her home. It could easyly be her last lunch with us all, and I think I might refuse next year...I called in at margs to see her, john and the flu and took some flowers. She said I looked shattered. HAHA. When I came home I had a coffee and got my pjs on and I havent moved since.....


Sounds quite a day! I always find things like that causes stress! Hope you enjoyed your coffee & PJ time...hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs to all. I’m getting annoying popups on my phone. I’m getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I’ll be off for awhile. Love to all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Keep your head down hun!! xxxx


To late we all are either coughing or sneezing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Speaking of sheets. I hate that they are not sold separately like they were years ago. Have to buy sets for queen size mattress. Our pillows are king size. Yes, I know a separate pieces are sold but mostly in solid colors.


I don't like the sets because we don't use the flat sheet....well DH doesn't so I don't need a king size flat sheet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have cut things out in the past thinking it's a reaction to some food or other but I continue to get them so if it is triggered by an allergic reaction I don't know what to


Have you had an allergy test done it might be something you wouldn't expect.....like I'm allergic to garlic, whole grains, corn, peas and green peppers and nuts!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to all. I'm getting annoying popups on my phone. I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I'll be off for awhile. Love to all.


Have a great time!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I loved the sea, but one day is not enough! Plus I would like a little heat! Probably have to wait until our trip in December for the sea, not the heat! Like the colour of your scrubby, where did you get the scrubbiest yarn?


Good morning Chris! I got it from E-bay, of course! There is enough in the skein to knit two shower scrubbies!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Do it, and if anyone asks why you are wearing the mask, just say that you are having a midlife crisis; and thinking of becoming a nurse! Then if they get smart and say that nurses don't wear masks all of the time, say that you want to work in the Infectious Diseases Department and you need to become comfortable while wearing your mask! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: ????


Having met our Nitzi, I can actually imagine her doing that, she has a dry sense of humour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Feel free to moan, I often tell my sisters the same thing when we are having a phone chat; our chats are more often than not, debriefing sessions so I let them download about the thins that have been stressing them, and they find that they feel much better! I also do some debriefing of my own, on the odd occasion. Besides it is much better to have a moan, and let go of somethings; otherwise the unspoken things might fester away and become a huge problem, instead of being a minor (or a bit more) irritation. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That is very true and so glad you all have each other for a bit of therapy when you need it!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That is very true and so glad you all have each other for a bit of therapy when you need it!!


Good morning cariad, glad there is someone else up this morning it was getting lonely on here, what you up to today? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im back safe and sound from my Christmas dinner. It was very nice and seeing as it was a buy one get one free (BOGOF) it was very good value. It came out of our funds anyway. We had quite an adventure in the taxi Getting the 89 yr old in and out but we coped. The 93yr old was fitter than me! We all enjoyed it, nothing fantastic but very good for $7. each The 89 yr old didnt!!!! and by god did we know she didnt!!!!! She told the manager that the breaded mushrooms were like cannon balls and the chipolata was like a rock....I think he was sorry he asked us!!!! I was pleased to get her home. It could easyly be her last lunch with us all, and I think I might refuse next year...I called in at margs to see her, john and the flu and took some flowers. She said I looked shattered. HAHA. When I came home I had a coffee and got my pjs on and I havent moved since.....


What a day you had! Glad you had fun, even if one of your old ladies didn't!! Hope Marg and her DH are on the mend and you didn't pick up and flu germs while you were there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to all. I'm getting annoying popups on my phone. I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I'll be off for awhile. Love to all.


Well, a very happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and thank you for being our friend!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> To late we all are either coughing or sneezing!


Oh dear, so sorry to hear that, hope you are all better to enjoy Thanksgiving! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales, this week hasn't started to well, there's a lot of noise coming from the forest behind us which means they are felling more trees up there which means we will soon have timber lorries trundling up and down our lane, which means I will be thinking twice about going out and I hate meeting them head-on in our lane, surprisingly enough they don't give way to little cars so usually have to reverse, one of my least favourite things. DH will have to drive. Back later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the sets because we don't use the flat sheet....well DH doesn't so I don't need a king size flat sheet!


I don't use the flat sheet either but they are very good for backing quilts!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning cariad, glad there is someone else up this morning it was getting lonely on here, what you up to today? xxxx


Hello love!! It's a bit grey and dampish here this morning and I am sitting here trying to finish my Margot jumper so I can start on some Christmas knitting for the family as we don't by presents for the adults but it's nice to have something to give on the day!! We are going to the cinema later, to see American Made. It's a few months old so we get in for half price, only paid £6.90 for the two of us!! Went out with Jill last night to meet my neice and her partner who we used to do the local Wetherspoons quiz with, until they stopped doing them, sadly. It was a nice couple of hours, her partner is a real Geordie and it's often hard t o understand what he's saying but he's such a happy chappie!!

Have a good day dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales, this week hasn't started to well, there's a lot of noise coming from the forest behind us which means they are felling more trees up there which means we will soon have timber lorries trundling up and down our lane, which means I will be thinking twice about going out and I hate meeting them head-on in our lane, surprisingly enough they don't give way to little cars so usually have to reverse, one of my least favourite things. DH will have to drive. Back later. xx


I don't blame you one bit for staying away from the lane but it's a bit unfair when you actually live there!! I would be so tempted to turn off my car engine and sit reading the newspaper until they backed up. Mind you, you might be there some time!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I don't blame you one bit for staying away from the lane but it's a bit unfair when you actually live there!! I would be so tempted to turn off my car engine and sit reading the newspaper until they backed up. Mind you, you might be there some time!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Can you actually see one of those big timber lorries trying to reverse in our lane? Not sure we'd have any hedges left. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.

We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!

Just got the school photos from France..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to all. I'm getting annoying popups on my phone. I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I'll be off for awhile. Love to all.


Happy Thanksgiving and have a wonderful time with your visitors. xxxx ps give my love to Linda xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you actually see one of those big timber lorries trying to reverse in our lane? Not sure we'd have any hedges left. xxxx


Thinking of you Jackie, lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 6'C (43'F). Rain is coming this evening (that will probably turn into snow or freezing rain overnight). Knit Night tonight and I will try to get there. My LYS is now having Knit-Ins on Sunday afternoons so people can get their secret Christmas knitting done. I may go, if I can get my laundry done on Saturday. Then I could get up there and back during daylight.
Anyone remember Fran's restaurant in Toronto, where we had breakfast a couple of times. They had a fire in their grease exhaust and the restaurant is now closed. A lot of restaurants have the same kind of fire. It seems no one wants to get their grease exhausts cleaned.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


Sorry about the thumb. It's good that you have "work-arounds".
Nice photos. LM2 looks like they told her she couldn't play with the toy props in front of her. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you actually see one of those big timber lorries trying to reverse in our lane? Not sure we'd have any hedges left. xxxx


They reverse?
I've only ever seen them running very fast on the roads and driving across muck to pick up logs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello love!! It's a bit grey and dampish here this morning and I am sitting here trying to finish my Margot jumper so I can start on some Christmas knitting for the family as we don't by presents for the adults but it's nice to have something to give on the day!! We are going to the cinema later, to see American Made. It's a few months old so we get in for half price, only paid £6.90 for the two of us!! Went out with Jill last night to meet my neice and her partner who we used to do the local Wetherspoons quiz with, until they stopped doing them, sadly. It was a nice couple of hours, her partner is a real Geordie and it's often hard t o understand what he's saying but he's such a happy chappie!!
> 
> Have a good day dear!! xxxx


I don't do Christmas knitting (you know my family's stand on Christmas gifts that are knit) But I do have a bunch of baby things to finish. I may have too many things. Everyone likes stripes on babies, right? :sm01: 
I'm trying to figure out what a "real Geordie" is? Never mind - Google had it. "A person from Newcastle or the larger Tyneside region with a pronounced dialect."


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the thumb. It's good that you have "work-arounds".
> Nice photos. LM2 looks like they told her she couldn't play with the toy props in front of her. :sm01:


She does not like being told how to pose. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't use the flat sheet either but they are very good for backing quilts!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


I use a couple of flat sheets as the only covers on the bed in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales, this week hasn't started to well, there's a lot of noise coming from the forest behind us which means they are felling more trees up there which means we will soon have timber lorries trundling up and down our lane, which means I will be thinking twice about going out and I hate meeting them head-on in our lane, surprisingly enough they don't give way to little cars so usually have to reverse, one of my least favourite things. DH will have to drive. Back later. xx


I hope they'll be done soon.
We have the big harvesters on the roads now. The ground is frozen enough for the big machines to get into the fields without sinking to their axles. DD once had to jump into a ditch to avoid these big machines. They take over the entire road.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you actually see one of those big timber lorries trying to reverse in our lane? Not sure we'd have any hedges left. xxxx


Would it be any better if _you_ were reversing though?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Having met our Nitzi, I can actually imagine her doing that, she has a dry sense of humour!! xxxx


I'm one of the older people in my section of work. The younger ones all think I'm daft.
(But the mask really isn't a bad idea)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Chris! I got it from E-bay, of course! There is enough in the skein to knit two shower scrubbies!! xxxx


Those skeins are in our Walmart here. Never felt the inclination to buy one.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you Jackie, lots of love and hugs xxxx


Sorry about the thumb and wrist, self-medication sounds a good idea with a bit of help from the doctor's. Lovely photos of the gk's. As long as the lorries don't start too early I shall just try and ignore them and make DH drive down the lane. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


So sorry about your wrist, that's a real nuisance to you, particularly. Hope you can cope with it yourself but there are new things coming along all the time so keep researching!!

Gorgeous pictures of the gks, LM2 looks so serious!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have you had an allergy test done it might be something you wouldn't expect.....like I'm allergic to garlic, whole grains, corn, peas and green peppers and nuts!


Good to know what to avoid.
I'm not allergic, but I know I need to avoid a lot of raw onions and eggs. Unfortunately DD likes cooking with lots of both.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> To late we all are either coughing or sneezing!


I hope you all get better quickly and can still enjoy your Thanksgiving get-together.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> They reverse?
> I've only ever seen them running very fast on the roads and driving across muck to pick up logs.


Well I suppose they do have a reverse gear just don't use it when you meet them nose to nose. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to all. I'm getting annoying popups on my phone. I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I'll be off for awhile. Love to all.


Enjoy your Thanksgiving and company. We'll hear you when you're back.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> She does not like being told how to pose. Xx


That might explain the expression. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 6'C (43'F). Rain is coming this evening (that will probably turn into snow or freezing rain overnight). Knit Night tonight and I will try to get there. My LYS is now having Knit-Ins on Sunday afternoons so people can get their secret Christmas knitting done. I may go, if I can get my laundry done on Saturday. Then I could get up there and back during daylight.
> Anyone remember Fran's restaurant in Toronto, where we had breakfast a couple of times. They had a fire in their grease exhaust and the restaurant is now closed. A lot of restaurants have the same kind of fire. It seems no one wants to get their grease exhausts cleaned.


It's probably a nasty and therefore expensive job but obviously vital to the continuation of the business so go figure!! :sm22: :sm16: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Would it be any better if _you_ were reversing though?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not the way I reverse. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late, so leaving now. I packed myself a ploughman's lunch with lots of my new cheeses, pickles, a cheese jam, crackers and a huge Honeycrisp apple.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't do Christmas knitting (you know my family's stand on Christmas gifts that are knit) But I do have a bunch of baby things to finish. I may have too many things. Everyone likes stripes on babies, right? :sm01:
> I'm trying to figure out what a "real Geordie" is? Never mind - Google had it. "A person from Newcastle or the larger Tyneside region with a pronounced dialect."


Perfect description of Ian!! However did we cope before Google?!!! Stripes are great on babies, either pastels or darker shades. Not too keen on mixing dark and light stripes but I'm open to being convinced!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the flat sheets to make 4 pillowcases. Always nice to be able to change the pillowcases more than the sheet.


binkbrice said:


> I don't like the sets because we don't use the flat sheet....well DH doesn't so I don't need a king size flat sheet!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its over 60's day today. My tum is a little dodgy but thats because of the lunch yesterday. Nothing to fret over. Marg and John seem on the mend and I may see them later. All of you have a good day, I'll tell you later what I win or what I DONT win, haha.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm one of the older people in my section of work. The younger ones all think I'm daft.
> (But the mask really isn't a bad idea)


A little daft, maybe but also one of the nicest people I know and I miss you!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs to all. I'm getting annoying popups on my phone. I'm getting ready for Thanksgiving and company here for 4 days so I'll be off for awhile. Love to all.


Enjoy your company Rookie, we'll see you when you can get on here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those skeins are in our Walmart here. Never felt the inclination to buy one.


Nor me until now but I do love to give my back a good scratchy scrub in the shower!!! :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Does not seem fair the large trucks can totally block the road.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales, this week hasn't started to well, there's a lot of noise coming from the forest behind us which means they are felling more trees up there which means we will soon have timber lorries trundling up and down our lane, which means I will be thinking twice about going out and I hate meeting them head-on in our lane, surprisingly enough they don't give way to little cars so usually have to reverse, one of my least favourite things. DH will have to drive. Back later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, so leaving now. I packed myself a ploughman's lunch with lots of my new cheeses, pickles, a cheese jam, crackers and a huge Honeycrisp apple.
> Everyone have a great day.


Love the sound of your lunch!! We will be at Costas today so, will share a cheese and ham toastie, maybe a little cake and a skinny hot chocolate for me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its over 60's day today. My tum is a little dodgy but thats because of the lunch yesterday. Nothing to fret over. Marg and John seem on the mend and I may see them later. All of you have a good day, I'll tell you later what I win or what I DONT win, haha.


Good luck!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


They are such beautiful children.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I found they are the best for backing quilts. I often find brand new ones at the thrift stores as other people do not use the flat sheet and donate them. I have also used them to make sleepwear for the granddaughter.


London Girl said:


> I don't use the flat sheet either but they are very good for backing quilts!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, what a sad face beautiful face she has. Just makes you want to give her a hug. He takes a great picture and is very handsome.
I had the injects years ago and they worked great for at least 6 months and then I got another injection. The last 10 years I have been wearing a medical strength magnetic bracelet and have been pain free. I have tried going without the bracelet and the pain comes back. Hoping your plan keeps you pain free.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sunday knit time sounds like a great idea. You can keep the snow and ice. We had temperatures in the 50's yesterday. Warm enough to sit in the sunshine and watch Mr. Wonderful play with the lawn tractor and leaf blower.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 6'C (43'F). Rain is coming this evening (that will probably turn into snow or freezing rain overnight). Knit Night tonight and I will try to get there. My LYS is now having Knit-Ins on Sunday afternoons so people can get their secret Christmas knitting done. I may go, if I can get my laundry done on Saturday. Then I could get up there and back during daylight.
> Anyone remember Fran's restaurant in Toronto, where we had breakfast a couple of times. They had a fire in their grease exhaust and the restaurant is now closed. A lot of restaurants have the same kind of fire. It seems no one wants to get their grease exhausts cleaned.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what a sad face beautiful face she has. Just makes you want to give her a hug. He takes a great picture and is very handsome.
> I had the injects years ago and they worked great for at least 6 months and then I got another injection. The last 10 years I have been wearing a medical strength magnetic bracelet and have been pain free. I have tried going without the bracelet and the pain comes back. Hoping your plan keeps you pain free.


I do wonder quite how the magnet thing works but I know they do and so glad yours is keeping the pain away!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sunday knit time sounds like a great idea. You can keep the snow and ice. We had temperatures in the 50's yesterday. Warm enough to sit in the sunshine and watch Mr. Wonderful play with the lawn tractor and leaf blower.


How lovely!! I was out in the garden pulling up the last of the summer bedding plants but it was too cold and damp to stay out there for long!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning Hoping to hear you won a ton of money to put in your travel purse.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its over 60's day today. My tum is a little dodgy but thats because of the lunch yesterday. Nothing to fret over. Marg and John seem on the mend and I may see them later. All of you have a good day, I'll tell you later what I win or what I DONT win, haha.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not believe it would help. I received my first bracelet as a gift and was obligated to wear it. Now I know it works for me. If I could I would wear a large magnet across my lower back.


London Girl said:


> I do wonder quite how the magnet thing works but I know they do and so glad yours is keeping the pain away!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not believe it would help. I received my first bracelet as a gift and was obligated to wear it. Now I know it works for me. If I could I would wear a large magnet across my lower back.


 :sm24: :sm23: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


I love school pictures. Great looking DGC.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and have a wonderful time with your visitors. xxxx ps give my love to Linda xxx


Will do. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She does not like being told how to pose. Xx


We have one of those too!

I personally like to see the dimples.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use the flat sheets to make 4 pillowcases. Always nice to be able to change the pillowcases more than the sheet.


My family prefers not to use top sheets also. I find individually packaged fitted sheets and pillow cases when I can.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Does not seem fair the large trucks can totally block the road.


A car blocks our lane so you can imagine what a squeeze a lorry has. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Another cutie. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Having met our Nitzi, I can actually imagine her doing that, she has a dry sense of humour!! xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, a very happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and thank you for being our friend!! xxxxxxx


And a very Happy Thanksgiving from me, too, Jeanette! Enjoy your family time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello love!! It's a bit grey and dampish here this morning and I am sitting here trying to finish my Margot jumper so I can start on some Christmas knitting for the family as we don't by presents for the adults but it's nice to have something to give on the day!! We are going to the cinema later, to see American Made. It's a few months old so we get in for half price, only paid £6.90 for the two of us!! Went out with Jill last night to meet my neice and her partner who we used to do the local Wetherspoons quiz with, until they stopped doing them, sadly. It was a nice couple of hours, her partner is a real Geordie and it's often hard t o understand what he's saying but he's such a happy chappie!!
> 
> Have a good day dear!! xxxx


Have a good day. It's rainy here again. I'm heading downtown to meet up with one of my friends from when I worked. She just retired in September. Will be fun to catch up with her and see how she's doing in retirement. She lives at the other end of our county, so will be a bit of a trek for both of us. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Thanksgiving from me, too, Jeanette! Enjoy your family time! xxxooo


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


At least now you know what you're dealing with and can work with that. Lovely photos of the children! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another cutie. xx


She sure is and uses it to her full advantage-she's already testing all boundaries and WHY is her favorite word.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 6'C (43'F). Rain is coming this evening (that will probably turn into snow or freezing rain overnight). Knit Night tonight and I will try to get there. My LYS is now having Knit-Ins on Sunday afternoons so people can get their secret Christmas knitting done. I may go, if I can get my laundry done on Saturday. Then I could get up there and back during daylight.
> Anyone remember Fran's restaurant in Toronto, where we had breakfast a couple of times. They had a fire in their grease exhaust and the restaurant is now closed. A lot of restaurants have the same kind of fire. It seems no one wants to get their grease exhausts cleaned.


That will be fun for you to do on Sunday afternoon. My LYS is beginning Saturday afternoon fiber socials (what you call your Knit-Ins) this Saturday through most of December for the same reason as you. I'm planning to go. It's fun to get out and visit with other knitters.

Yes, I remember that restaurant. Had pretty good food. That's too bad for them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Would it be any better if _you_ were reversing though?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It wouldn't if I were the one reversing! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, so leaving now. I packed myself a ploughman's lunch with lots of my new cheeses, pickles, a cheese jam, crackers and a huge Honeycrisp apple.
> Everyone have a great day.


Lunch sounds good. Safe travels back and forth to work. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do wonder quite how the magnet thing works but I know they do and so glad yours is keeping the pain away!! xx


Think I might give it a try. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its over 60's day today. My tum is a little dodgy but thats because of the lunch yesterday. Nothing to fret over. Marg and John seem on the mend and I may see them later. All of you have a good day, I'll tell you later what I win or what I DONT win, haha.


I wish you luck today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do wonder quite how the magnet thing works but I know they do and so glad yours is keeping the pain away!! xx


Me, too, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Another beautiful little girl! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


She is so gorgeous. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Janet hope your little gs is much better today. What a scare you must have had. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I might give it a try. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion x


I've heard other people swear by the magnet bracelets. I'm trying to figure out how to use the technology for DH's shoulder.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard other people swear by the magnet bracelets. I'm trying to figure out how to use the technology for DH's shoulder.


I used to wear a copper bracelet and I've just looked it out and put it on. Will see if it has any effect. Going to read up about magnets. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of your grandchildren, Purple. Hope you're able to get some relief from the pain. Varying your crafts sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It wouldn't if I were the one reversing! :sm16: xxxooo


We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not believe it would help. I received my first bracelet as a gift and was obligated to wear it. Now I know it works for me. If I could I would wear a large magnet across my lower back.


Could you not make a flannel body belt with pockets and slot some small magnets into it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I might give it a try. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion x


I have had friends try magnets. They did not have success. I believe the reason it works for me is I buy the stronger magnets and I wear it all the time. One friend bought bracelets from Walmart and the other friend only wore it when she thought of it. It works so amazingly well for me that I wish others could get the same relief.
:sm02: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a good day. It's rainy here again. I'm heading downtown to meet up with one of my friends from when I worked. She just retired in September. Will be fun to catch up with her and see how she's doing in retirement. She lives at the other end of our county, so will be a bit of a trek for both of us. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I expect you can pass on lots of tips and advice to your friend! Hope you had an enjoyable catch up!
Mr Ric would have loved the film, lots of flying stunts! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


Nah, I'm terrible!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our other two cuties. The DGC are ages 8,5 and 3.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our other two cuties. The DGC are ages 8,5 and 3.


...and all are beautiful kids!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and all are beautiful kids!! xxxx


Thanks, I'm keeping them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


So cute even if LM2 didn't look happy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


Oh, no, I think I'll win or it'll be a close one! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I expect you can pass on lots of tips and advice to your friend! Hope you had an enjoyable catch up!
> Mr Ric would have loved the film, lots of flying stunts! Xxxx


Haven't left yet, but I'm sure we'll have a great catch up! Miserable weather to be out and about, though, but not blowing so my umbrella will be very useful today!

I'll let Mr Ric know about that film. I'm sure he'd love it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our other two cuties. The DGC are ages 8,5 and 3.


All beautiful grandchildren and fun ages! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no, I think I'll win or it'll be a close one! xxxooo


I'll put this on my "things to do" when we all get together. All I need to find is a freshly baled hayfield and some cars. We have demolition derbies here that would be perfect. At one time, the cars had to go only in reverse for the hitting bit, but I believe that has changed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> All beautiful grandchildren and fun ages! xxxooo


They are very entertaining!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put this on my "things to do" when we all get together. All I need to find is a freshly baled hayfield and some cars. We have demolition derbies here that would be perfect. At one time, the cars had to go only in reverse for the hitting bit, but I believe that has changed.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are very entertaining!


I imagine they are! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


Great photos they are growing up so fast.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


Sorry to hear about your thumb, hope it's not too painful & the treatment works


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put this on my "things to do" when we all get together. All I need to find is a freshly baled hayfield and some cars. We have demolition derbies here that would be perfect. At one time, the cars had to go only in reverse for the hitting bit, but I believe that has changed.


That would be hilarious!! xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, so leaving now. I packed myself a ploughman's lunch with lots of my new cheeses, pickles, a cheese jam, crackers and a huge Honeycrisp apple.
> Everyone have a great day.


That's my kind of lunch, hope you enjoyed it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what a sad face beautiful face she has. Just makes you want to give her a hug. He takes a great picture and is very handsome.
> I had the injects years ago and they worked great for at least 6 months and then I got another injection. The last 10 years I have been wearing a medical strength magnetic bracelet and have been pain free. I have tried going without the bracelet and the pain comes back. Hoping your plan keeps you pain free.


Wish they made magnetic belts for my back.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I did not believe it would help. I received my first bracelet as a gift and was obligated to wear it. Now I know it works for me. If I could I would wear a large magnet across my lower back.


Oops, great minds?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Gorgeous girls, they are so alike!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our other two cuties. The DGC are ages 8,5 and 3.


You do have good looking children in your family. One of my grandsons brought his photo home from schoo yesterday. He showed it to me &said "Don't laugh Grandma". I'm afraid I did because it was terrible. Goodness know what happened but I don't want it on my shelf.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, loved looking at all the photos today.
I went to my DR again this morning, he was in a really good mood which made a change. He said that I was looking so much better, which I am. The tablets he has prescribed have certainly helped. I am now waiting to hear from yet another Dr, I am certainly getting my share of the NHS at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Im home from Over 60's, Im tired from yesterday I think. I won $5 and some tunnox marsh mallows. very nice. So the holidasy purse wins again. Tomorrows weather forecast is bad, its supposed to be gales and rain. I think the family may go to the cinema tomorrow night, bu tI dont want to go, so if they di then I'll stay home. Not a problem.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Gorgeous !


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing them.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, I'm keeping them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish they made magnetic belts for my back.


I was googling "why magnets work." Found an article that about a study that said they were proven to be useful for post polio patients. Of course, I copied the link to share, but it got lost in cyberspace. Cannot find it again.
:sm03:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im home from Over 60's, Im tired from yesterday I think. I won $5 and some tunnox marsh mallows. very nice. So the holidasy purse wins again. Tomorrows weather forecast is bad, its supposed to be gales and rain. I think the family may go to the cinema tomorrow night, bu tI dont want to go, so if they di then I'll stay home. Not a problem.


Good for you on the wins. Some times I cannot believe we speak the same language. Mr. Google and I are becoming great friend. Now I know what tunnox marshmallows are.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear the meds help and so quickly. Good for you.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, loved looking at all the photos today.
> I went to my DR again this morning, he was in a really good mood which made a change. He said that I was looking so much better, which I am. The tablets he has prescribed have certainly helped. I am now waiting to hear from yet another Dr, I am certainly getting my share of the NHS at the moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That would be hilarious!! xx


Crash helmuts for all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You do have good looking children in your family. One of my grandsons brought his photo home from schoo yesterday. He showed it to me &said "Don't laugh Grandma". I'm afraid I did because it was terrible. Goodness know what happened but I don't want it on my shelf.


I think we all have at least one of those ( bad photos) that we don't want to display.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, loved looking at all the photos today.
> I went to my DR again this morning, he was in a really good mood which made a change. He said that I was looking so much better, which I am. The tablets he has prescribed have certainly helped. I am now waiting to hear from yet another Dr, I am certainly getting my share of the NHS at the moment.


That's good news.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im home from Over 60's, Im tired from yesterday I think. I won $5 and some tunnox marsh mallows. very nice. So the holidasy purse wins again. Tomorrows weather forecast is bad, its supposed to be gales and rain. I think the family may go to the cinema tomorrow night, bu tI dont want to go, so if they di then I'll stay home. Not a problem.


Well done, more holiday money. Our weather forecast is lousy tomorrow with weather warnings all over Wales. Definitely a stay at home day. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A chance to pick up a paid for pattern for free http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508334-1.html#11649192


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I was googling "why magnets work." Found an article that about a study that said they were proven to be useful for post polio patients. Of course, I copied the link to share, but it got lost in cyberspace. Cannot find it again.
> :sm03:


Thank you, I will do some research into this.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Good for you on the wins. Some times I cannot believe we speak the same language. Mr. Google and I are becoming great friend. Now I know what tunnox marshmallows are.


We all learn so much on here dont we? By the way Tunnuck are delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I will do some research into this.


Worth following up everything. Glad your meds are helping. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, loved looking at all the photos today.
> I went to my DR again this morning, he was in a really good mood which made a change. He said that I was looking so much better, which I am. The tablets he has prescribed have certainly helped. I am now waiting to hear from yet another Dr, I am certainly getting my share of the NHS at the moment.


Great that those meds are helping you! I hope you continue to see improvement. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im home from Over 60's, Im tired from yesterday I think. I won $5 and some tunnox marsh mallows. very nice. So the holidasy purse wins again. Tomorrows weather forecast is bad, its supposed to be gales and rain. I think the family may go to the cinema tomorrow night, bu tI dont want to go, so if they di then I'll stay home. Not a problem.


Well done on the winnings today. It's a nasty day here today. Lots of rain but thankfully not windy at the moment. Had a great lunch and visit downtown with my friend. So great to see her and catch up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Crash helmuts for all!


A definite must!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A chance to pick up a paid for pattern for free http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508334-1.html#11649192


Thanks, Rebecca! I've saved it to my library and downloaded it! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Worth following up everything. Glad your meds are helping. Xxxx


...and having good friends around too xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> ...and having good friends around too xx


Always here for you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Always here for you xx


And me, even at this time of night. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, even at this time of night. xx


Night Jackie, hope you sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could you not make a flannel body belt with pockets and slot some small magnets into it?


I didn't thing the magnet had to be on the specific site of the pain just in contact to some part of your body. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Night Jackie, hope you sleep well xx


And to you, just finishing my Tia Maria and then I'm off, see you tomorrow. Sleep tight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put this on my "things to do" when we all get together. All I need to find is a freshly baled hayfield and some cars. We have demolition derbies here that would be perfect. At one time, the cars had to go only in reverse for the hitting bit, but I believe that has changed.


Sounds fun. Im no good at reversing with a trailer. It always seems to end up alongsixe the car xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And to you, just finishing my Tia Maria and then I'm off, see you tomorrow. Sleep tight. xx


Given into the pills tonight. Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A chance to pick up a paid for pattern for free http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508334-1.html#11649192


Nice pattern xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Given into the pills tonight. Night night xx


Hope they work, I'm switching off now. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Trying to catch up from page 300, I don't know if I'll remember what I was going to respond to getting that far behind. Glad everyone seems to be doing better and hope you all keep improving daily! 
Sorry I have been awol, all is well. You all have such beautiful grandchildren thank you for sharing those wonderful photos. Doing a small amount of Christmas shopping on Amazon this year, have to say I've been very pleased with the quality and fast free delivery. Really makes one double think about standing in cranky line ups in crowded stores this season. 
Now if only I had grocery delivery I'd have it made! xoxox


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine Polly, it just never ceases to surprise me as to how manky differences there are in a common language! You sound a lot happier. Hope your cold goes soon. Love and healing hugs xxx


Hi, I've been trying to shake the cold. I'm trying to get through boxes and bags...slow progress but better than none at all. I knitted a hat which I need for the cold days and it came out big. Not sure how it'll grew so. I'm making a smaller one hoping not to be too small. I started looking for a nice stitch on YouTube and got carried away with so many choices. I found a pattern I like but it was for flat not round and too involved to adapt it. So far I have a 1 inch band. I used the knit one below which didn't come easy to me. I hope you are enjoying your weekly activities.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Trying to catch up from page 300, I don't know if I'll remember what I was going to respond to getting that far behind. Glad everyone seems to be doing better and hope you all keep improving daily!
> Sorry I have been awol, all is well. You all have such beautiful grandchildren thank you for sharing those wonderful photos. Doing a small amount of Christmas shopping on Amazon this year, have to say I've been very pleased with the quality and fast free delivery. Really makes one double think about standing in cranky line ups in crowded stores this season.
> Now if only I had grocery delivery I'd have it made! xoxox


Good way to avoid germs during flu season but the store decorations make me cheery. Our supermarkets do have delivery. Maybe if you give the markets that suggestion they might do it. My mom told stores how they needed more areas to change babies other than germy restrooms and now there are some littlebaby changing rooms.doesnt hurt to aks.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we all have at least one of those ( bad photos) that we don't want to display.


Our school had a retake day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


What beautiful children, I too love the dimples!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, more holiday money. Our weather forecast is lousy tomorrow with weather warnings all over Wales. Definitely a stay at home day. xx


We are having such wind it blows my wood bench over. Perhaps due to it being wrapped in a tarp creating a parachute effect. 40 degrees.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im home from Over 60's, Im tired from yesterday I think. I won $5 and some tunnox marsh mallows. very nice. So the holidasy purse wins again. Tomorrows weather forecast is bad, its supposed to be gales and rain. I think the family may go to the cinema tomorrow night, bu tI dont want to go, so if they di then I'll stay home. Not a problem.


So glad you had a lucky day. Some movies are worth the trip and others are not. I rented a movie and it was just the worse. I quit it after a few scenes. I'd rather knit or read. I hope your evening is enjoyable which ever you choose to do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, a very happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and thank you for being our friend!! xxxxxxx


Well said, and I will use these words also! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to wear a copper bracelet and I've just looked it out and put it on. Will see if it has any effect. Going to read up about magnets. xx


I was just going to say copper was another option!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


Hands down it would be me...after all I did back into a parked truck! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good to know what to avoid.
> I'm not allergic, but I know I need to avoid a lot of raw onions and eggs. Unfortunately DD likes cooking with lots of both.


DH loves onions, but I can't eat them - more because of the texture than an allergy; but he does cook onions for himself, but doesn't cook them in the same utensil, or part of the bbq plate, as the cold he is coming for me! ???? He is a good man, even my SIL's keep the onions away from the rest of the food, if we are having a meal with either of their families. They are all very good to me! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put this on my "things to do" when we all get together. All I need to find is a freshly baled hayfield and some cars. We have demolition derbies here that would be perfect. At one time, the cars had to go only in reverse for the hitting bit, but I believe that has changed.


I would win in a heartbeat!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, so leaving now. I packed myself a ploughman's lunch with lots of my new cheeses, pickles, a cheese jam, crackers and a huge Honeycrisp apple.
> Everyone have a great day.


That sounds really nice, except for one of the things included! ????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our other two cuties. The DGC are ages 8,5 and 3.


Handsome boy, beautiful girl.i love school photos. Teachers get a class group photo. Wish I had kept them in one place instead of in file for the year. But when I see them it brings sweet memories.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Real beauties....they photograph well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What beautiful children, I too love the dimples!


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Handsome boy, beautiful girl.i love school photos. Teachers get a class group photo. Wish I had kept them in one place instead of in file for the year. But when I see them it brings sweet memories.


We still pull out our kids' class pictures when we start talking aboyt some if the times they had. A classmate of mine and I were trying to identify someone in a photo at a birthday party at her house and never did figure it out. We think it may have been someone from another town who was taking confirmation classes only with us.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a good day. It's rainy here again. I'm heading downtown to meet up with one of my friends from when I worked. She just retired in September. Will be fun to catch up with her and see how she's doing in retirement. She lives at the other end of our county, so will be a bit of a trek for both of us. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


We have just had a wonderful thunderstorm, with lots of rain that has flooded the main highway through the town. I think we have a bit more rain to come too. The temperature has dropped a bit also, which is wonderful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Thanksgiving from me, too, Jeanette! Enjoy your family time! xxxooo


And from me also xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a wild Wales, the wind is howling and it's wet. I'm not going out today. Will go and do some ironing and washing in a minute and then besides cooking dinner I will knit. See you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A chance to pick up a paid for pattern for free http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508334-1.html#11649192


Thanks dear, that looks nice!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish they made magnetic belts for my back.


Have you girls though if making a flannel body belt to wear under your clothes, with little pockets to put small magnets in? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good for you on the wins. Some times I cannot believe we speak the same language. Mr. Google and I are becoming great friend. Now I know what tunnox marshmallows are.


Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Trying to catch up from page 300, I don't know if I'll remember what I was going to respond to getting that far behind. Glad everyone seems to be doing better and hope you all keep improving daily!
> Sorry I have been awol, all is well. You all have such beautiful grandchildren thank you for sharing those wonderful photos. Doing a small amount of Christmas shopping on Amazon this year, have to say I've been very pleased with the quality and fast free delivery. Really makes one double think about standing in cranky line ups in crowded stores this season.
> Now if only I had grocery delivery I'd have it made! xoxox


Hi Trish, good to see you and I'm glad all is as well as it can be!! I too have given up on store shopping, too many people and some if them getting a bit angry, don't like that!!! Stay warm and dry over there, we are a little warmer today at 15'C!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I've been trying to shake the cold. I'm trying to get through boxes and bags...slow progress but better than none at all. I knitted a hat which I need for the cold days and it came out big. Not sure how it'll grew so. I'm making a smaller one hoping not to be too small. I started looking for a nice stitch on YouTube and got carried away with so many choices. I found a pattern I like but it was for flat not round and too involved to adapt it. So far I have a 1 inch band. I used the knit one below which didn't come easy to me. I hope you are enjoying your weekly activities.


Hi Polly, nice to see you too!! You are sounding happier so I am hoping that means your cold is on its way out! Good luck with the hat, if the next one comes out too small, you could wear that one insdie the big one for a better fit, might be a bit too warm though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We are having such wind it blows my wood bench over. Perhaps due to it being wrapped in a tarp creating a parachute effect. 40 degrees.


Ooh, that IS chilly, make sure you wrap up warm if you have to go out or better still, stay indoors!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hands down it would be me...after all I did back into a parked truck! :sm06: :sm16:


I've backed in to just about everything in my time - not people though, definitely not people!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wild Wales, the wind is howling and it's wet. I'm not going out today. Will go and do some ironing and washing in a minute and then besides cooking dinner I will knit. See you all later. xx


I'm not doing much today except going in search of a new valve for the cistern, how exciting my life is!!!See you later! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, that looks nice!! xxx


Always happy to oblige????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


I've bought some recently in Tesco


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!

Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.

Off to look at new ovens this morning and then this evening I am having a meeting about our craft week end away in February.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx

ps Bentley has a girl friend, the new neighbours next door have a beautiful white ragdoll cat called Misty, she is very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've bought some recently in Tesco


Sainsburys do gluten free ones. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!
> 
> Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.
> 
> ...


Good for Bentley, mind you it's a good job he's been 'done', don't want him bringing trouble home. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is going to bounce around the freezing mark all day with on and off flurries. There are flurries in Toronto at the moment.
Knit Night was fun last night. We had one lady who had tried to unskein a skein without a swift or the back of dining room chair. She brought in a tangled mess that the owner managed to tame after more than an hour. There were two new younger people that I quite enjoyed talking to. And I spent the surplus on my credit card.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!
> 
> Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised he isn't being all territorial. 
I hope you find the right oven.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx





lifeline said:


> I've bought some recently in Tesco


We have them in our Walmarts and Pharmasave stores here.
And in the British store in the next town over.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not doing much today except going in search of a new valve for the cistern, how exciting my life is!!!See you later! xxxx


New valve and not just a new cable?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


Dare Puffs are similar but not as much marshmallow.
We only have the milk chocolate Tunnock's over here. I'd like the dark chocolate ones too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wild Wales, the wind is howling and it's wet. I'm not going out today. Will go and do some ironing and washing in a minute and then besides cooking dinner I will knit. See you all later. xx


Enjoy your howling wet stay-in day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That sounds really nice, except for one of the things included! ????????


I packed too much. I felt stuffed for most of the afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. Mum has just reminded me that I need to drag the bins to the road.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your howling wet stay-in day.


Haven't started enjoying it yet, done the ironing and one load of washing, made up the guest beds and got dinner, now the rest of the afternoon is mine with no disturbances as long as the roof stays on, the wind hasn't abated yet. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I have made hats like that. Seems I cast on the normal number of stitches and then I do not know what happens to cause them to grow and expand.
Hope you can shake that cold and get back to feeling better.


jollypolly said:


> Hi, I've been trying to shake the cold. I'm trying to get through boxes and bags...slow progress but better than none at all. I knitted a hat which I need for the cold days and it came out big. Not sure how it'll grew so. I'm making a smaller one hoping not to be too small. I started looking for a nice stitch on YouTube and got carried away with so many choices. I found a pattern I like but it was for flat not round and too involved to adapt it. So far I have a 1 inch band. I used the knit one below which didn't come easy to me. I hope you are enjoying your weekly activities.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep yearly school pictures in one frame. When the new picture comes out we add the new picture after comparing all the picture from past years that are in that frame. Hard to find frames that allow for all the thickness of that many photos.


RookieRetiree said:


> We still pull out our kids' class pictures when we start talking aboyt some if the times they had. A classmate of mine and I were trying to identify someone in a photo at a birthday party at her house and never did figure it out. We think it may have been someone from another town who was taking confirmation classes only with us.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you are staying in. You are so tiny howling wind would blow you away. Have fun ironing,
if that is possible.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wild Wales, the wind is howling and it's wet. I'm not going out today. Will go and do some ironing and washing in a minute and then besides cooking dinner I will knit. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


The closest thing we have is a cookie/biscuit that has actual marshmallow on shortbread and is covered with chocolate.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hang onto your hat when you go shopping. Sounds like there is a lot of wind on your side of the Atlantic.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!
> 
> Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you were able to accomplish that dreaded chore of bring your credit card amount to zero.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is going to bounce around the freezing mark all day with on and off flurries. There are flurries in Toronto at the moment.
> Knit Night was fun last night. We had one lady who had tried to unskein a skein without a swift or the back of dining room chair. She brought in a tangled mess that the owner managed to tame after more than an hour. There were two new younger people that I quite enjoyed talking to. And I spent the surplus on my credit card.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I keep yearly school pictures in one frame. When the new picture comes out we add the new picture after comparing all the picture from past years that are in that frame. Hard to find frames that allow for all the thickness of that many photos.


We did the same, but put those frames away when we had the kids' wedding pictures put into a kollage. Hmmm...wonder where we put them?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, good to see you and I'm glad all is as well as it can be!! I too have given up on store shopping, too many people and some if them getting a bit angry, don't like that!!! Stay warm and dry over there, we are a little warmer today at 15'C!! xxxx


From me, too, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, nice to see you too!! You are sounding happier so I am hoping that means your cold is on its way out! Good luck with the hat, if the next one comes out too small, you could wear that one insdie the big one for a better fit, might be a bit too warm though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


And from me, too, Polly. I hope you're on the mend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not doing much today except going in search of a new valve for the cistern, how exciting my life is!!!See you later! xxxx


I hope you succeed in your search! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!
> 
> Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day. How cute is that about Bentley and his girlfriend! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is going to bounce around the freezing mark all day with on and off flurries. There are flurries in Toronto at the moment.
> Knit Night was fun last night. We had one lady who had tried to unskein a skein without a swift or the back of dining room chair. She brought in a tangled mess that the owner managed to tame after more than an hour. There were two new younger people that I quite enjoyed talking to. And I spent the surplus on my credit card.


Glad you had an enjoyable time at your Knit Night. Well done on spending the surplus! Stay safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't started enjoying it yet, done the ironing and one load of washing, made up the guest beds and got dinner, now the rest of the afternoon is mine with no disturbances as long as the roof stays on, the wind hasn't abated yet. xx


Stay safe with those winds! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I keep yearly school pictures in one frame. When the new picture comes out we add the new picture after comparing all the picture from past years that are in that frame. Hard to find frames that allow for all the thickness of that many photos.


We did the same. Nice to have them all in one place! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Poor little chap, that sounds very uncomfortable for him but at least they got it checked out quickly. Hope he's on the med very soon and you can all stop worrying! Hugs to you dear!! xxxx


Thanks for the hugs. He's improving (and drinking plenty!)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are staying in. You are so tiny howling wind would blow you away. Have fun ironing,
> if that is possible.


You jest of course. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope he soon feels better, I'm sure the trains were the best medicine! Our little F had temp & spots, not on his 'bits' but his legs. She thought it was Chicken Pox, but it wasn't. Grandchildren are such a worry aren't they?


It's what we pay for the pleasure they give.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for the hugs. He's improving (and drinking plenty!)


Great news! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. Had a phone call with my doctor yesterday and apparently my xray results show arthritis in my left thumb joints and wrist. She has suggested various injections, but they may or may not work . I will use a support when I am crafting, keep changing what I am doing and apply an anti inflammatory cream. Otherwise I will use my usual medicine of red wine. I started a patchwork picture yesterday for a bit of fun.
> 
> We are on school pick up tonight which means fish and chips!
> 
> Just got the school photos from France..


Very posed. Beautiful kids though, and so smart.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I use a couple of flat sheets as the only covers on the bed in the summer.


I only use the flat sheets on their own in the summer. I like to be covered.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have one of those too!
> 
> I personally like to see the dimples.


Gorgeous. I prefer the more natural second picture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Janet hope your little gs is much better today. What a scare you must have had. xxxx


I did but he is improving. I don't know what he actually has but it is definitely viral.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to wear a copper bracelet and I've just looked it out and put it on. Will see if it has any effect. Going to read up about magnets. xx


I have a copper bracelet but am dubious about it. Maybe I should try a magnetic one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


I have reversed a large draw-bar trailer in a competition and did it in one in four minutes. The one who came second took 16 minutes. None of us had ever driven with draw-bar trailers. I won hands down. I just did what DH had told me to do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> All beautiful grandchildren and fun ages! xxxooo


Every age is a fun age. Little H learning to talk is fun, but tantrums aren't.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have reversed a large draw-bar trailer in a competition and did it in one in four minutes. The one who came second took 16 minutes. None of us had ever driven with draw-bar trailers. I won hands down. I just did what DH had told me to do.


Once in awhile we just have to give in and do what they tell us to do. Not often, but sometimes it pays off.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


They sell them in the WRVS cafe in Lancing where we go for lunch after our monthly WRACA meetings.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not doing much today except going in search of a new valve for the cistern, how exciting my life is!!!See you later! xxxx


you do all the best things!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been another bright sunny day today but the wind was vicious. I nearly blew away the car door at the airport.

We're out to see As You Like It tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, some flower pots blown over and our pond is full of leaves!
> 
> Picked the gks up last night and then took them home picknig up fish and chips on the way, delicious.
> 
> ...


How lovely for Bentley to have a girlfriend but I wonder if he's told her their relationship won't lead to kittens!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is going to bounce around the freezing mark all day with on and off flurries. There are flurries in Toronto at the moment.
> Knit Night was fun last night. We had one lady who had tried to unskein a skein without a swift or the back of dining room chair. She brought in a tangled mess that the owner managed to tame after more than an hour. There were two new younger people that I quite enjoyed talking to. And I spent the surplus on my credit card.


Sounds like a fun evening, so glad you were able to get there. Please take care out in that freezing weather dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have them in our Walmarts and Pharmasave stores here.
> And in the British store in the next town over.


Oh, ok, I obviously don't look hard enough for them when I go shopping!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> New valve and not just a new cable?


Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Dare Puffs are similar but not as much marshmallow.
> We only have the milk chocolate Tunnock's over here. I'd like the dark chocolate ones too.


They sound delish!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. Mum has just reminded me that I need to drag the bins to the road.
> Everyone have a great day.


So sorry I forgot to remind you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The closest thing we have is a cookie/biscuit that has actual marshmallow on shortbread and is covered with chocolate.


That sounds pretty close andalso sounds yummy!!! Can you tell that I have cut out the sweet stuff from my diet?!! :sm23: :sm22: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have reversed a large draw-bar trailer in a competition and did it in one in four minutes. The one who came second took 16 minutes. None of us had ever driven with draw-bar trailers. I won hands down. I just did what DH had told me to do.


I suppose that has to work sometimes!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like you got great service. Hope you got the correct whatchamacallit you needed. I find it wonderful that manufacturers are making universal parts.


London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Great result! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose that has to work sometimes!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I don't know. I don't make a habit of it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Love this story :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know. I don't make a habit of it!


Have fun at As You Like It


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know. I don't make a habit of it!


That's what I like to hear!! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I have reversed a large draw-bar trailer in a competition and did it in one in four minutes. The one who came second took 16 minutes. None of us had ever driven with draw-bar trailers. I won hands down. I just did what DH had told me to do.


Oh well you won't be allowed in our 'worst reverser' competition. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to have a 'who's the worst reverser' competition, I think I'll win. xx :sm23:


I'd be a very close second!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Sounds as though it was a good trip after all. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Trying to catch up from page 300, I don't know if I'll remember what I was going to respond to getting that far behind. Glad everyone seems to be doing better and hope you all keep improving daily!
> Sorry I have been awol, all is well. You all have such beautiful grandchildren thank you for sharing those wonderful photos. Doing a small amount of Christmas shopping on Amazon this year, have to say I've been very pleased with the quality and fast free delivery. Really makes one double think about standing in cranky line ups in crowded stores this season.
> Now if only I had grocery delivery I'd have it made! xoxox


Hi Trish, good to see you! I'm shopping on Amazon mainly this year, except for some books. Don't you get grocery deliverys your way? We are lucky we have loads of companies that will deliver. My DH goes to the supermarket a couple of times a week. He walks round twice, that's his exercise! I did go shopping today & got really grumpy as I was in my wheelchair& everything was so high!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well you won't be allowed in our 'worst reverser' competition. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Why not? Just because I'd come last doesn't mean I can't play.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It's what we pay for the pleasure they give.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


You do have fun dont you? Are you going to fit the cable now?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why not? Just because I'd come last doesn't mean I can't play.


We could blindfold you and I could direct you. How about that for a handicap!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening girls. I'm all cookered out. Think I have found the one I want. All I need now is for Mr P to get on and decidewhen this big event will happen, cos I'm having new units to go with the cooker. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Trish, good to see you! I'm shopping on Amazon mainly this year, except for some books. Don't you get grocery deliverys your way? We are lucky we have loads of companies that will deliver. My DH goes to the supermarket a couple of times a week. He walks round twice, that's his exercise! I did go shopping today & got really grumpy as I was in my wheelchair& everything was so high!


I'm also doing most of my present shopping on line. It is so much easier, although on Friday I am going on a coach trip to Bath to an exhibition at the fashion museum and then have a look round the Christmas market.

June only you could get such good service in a trade only plumbers. Well done xx

Been trying to rest my wrist for a few days so not crafting or doing too much typing, but I a reading about all your escapades xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Went out to visit our new Aldi shop, DD pushed me round, with the help of my 2year old GS, it was an eventful trip. Met Claire in there too so they all came back for lunch. I got very grumpy & shouted at the lady on the till &’stormed off’ in my wheelchair. Apparently she apologised to my DD but it was company policy to rush people!
While I on have ladies in UK heard of GIVE AS YOU LIVE. . On there you can nominate your favourite charity then when you go to shop on the internet, you click on the app, put in where you want your shopping from. You are then directed. I nominated my Polio charity & I am amazed how much I have raised for them. I shouldn’t be looking at my bank statement! It’s a very easy site to use.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You do have fun dont you? Are you going to fit the cable now?


I don't think so although there are plenty of youtube videos that show you how! The plumber is going to do it, he is coming on Friday quote "To work out how much to charge you." I think he's got a bloomin' cheek when it was him that broke it although he doesn't agree with that, of course!!! He's still not fitting it until 11th December!!! We can flush the loo but it means putting ones hand into the water inside the cistern! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening girls. I'm all cookered out. Think I have found the one I want. All I need now is for Mr P to get on and decidewhen this big event will happen, cos I'm having new units to go with the cooker. xx


Well done, I look forward to seeing you spruced up kitchen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm also doing most of my present shopping on line. It is so much easier, although on Friday I am going on a coach trip to Bath to an exhibition at the fashion museum and then have a look round the Christmas market.
> 
> June only you could get such good service in a trade only plumbers. Well done xx
> 
> Been trying to rest my wrist for a few days so not crafting or doing too much typing, but I a reading about all your escapades xx


Jill and I are going on a coach trip to the Christmas market in Bury St Edmunds on Saturday!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went out to visit our new Aldi shop, DD pushed me round, with the help of my 2year old GS, it was an eventful trip. Met Claire in there too so they all came back for lunch. I got very grumpy & shouted at the lady on the till &'stormed off' in my wheelchair. Apparently she apologised to my DD but it was company policy to rush people!
> While I on have ladies in UK heard of GIVE AS YOU LIVE. . On there you can nominate your favourite charity then when you go to shop on the internet, you click on the app, put in where you want your shopping from. You are then directed. I nominated my Polio charity & I am amazed how much I have raised for them. I shouldn't be looking at my bank statement! It's a very easy site to use.


That's interesting, thanks for the info! Sorry you didn't enjoy your trip to Aldis, better luck next time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


Good for you starting the cross stitch, I bet that will be really relaxing! Can't remember ever hearing you say you were doing cross stitch so it will make a nice change!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you are home all cozy and safe. Good to read that crafting is appealing to you again.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, I look forward to seeing you spruced up kitchen!! xxxx


Don't hold you breath it won't be until the spring. Maybe when I am away on one of my craft trips xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good for you starting the cross stitch, I bet that will be really relaxing! Can't remember ever hearing you say you were doing cross stitch so it will make a nice change!! xxxx


What she said, I used to do a lot of cross stitch but my eyes aren't good enough any more. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went out to visit our new Aldi shop, DD pushed me round, with the help of my 2year old GS, it was an eventful trip. Met Claire in there too so they all came back for lunch. I got very grumpy & shouted at the lady on the till &'stormed off' in my wheelchair. Apparently she apologised to my DD but it was company policy to rush people!
> While I on have ladies in UK heard of GIVE AS YOU LIVE. . On there you can nominate your favourite charity then when you go to shop on the internet, you click on the app, put in where you want your shopping from. You are then directed. I nominated my Polio charity & I am amazed how much I have raised for them. I shouldn't be looking at my bank statement! It's a very easy site to use.


Glad the lady at Aldi apologised. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


Teasing and making pies are great signs of recovery.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said, I used to do a lot of cross stitch but my eyes aren't good enough any more. Xx


And me, still got hundreds of threads but also can't see well enough to do it now. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you have something similar over the water, jinx? The Tunnock's Teacakes used to be very popular when I was a kid but don't see them down south here, I think they have become a northern thing. I can remember how delicious they are though!! xxx


We have a moon pie here that is a soft graham cracker with a marshmallow center and then coated in chocolate, or strawberry, or banana, or vanilla!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


That's great that he's feeling well enough to do those things and give you a bad time, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't hold you breath it won't be until the spring. Maybe when I am away on one of my craft trips xxx


That would work out great! It will be wonderful for you. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Hardware stores are one of my favourite places....probably because my future is going to be full of do it yourself. :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Trish, good to see you! I'm shopping on Amazon mainly this year, except for some books. Don't you get grocery deliverys your way? We are lucky we have loads of companies that will deliver. My DH goes to the supermarket a couple of times a week. He walks round twice, that's his exercise! I did go shopping today & got really grumpy as I was in my wheelchair& everything was so high!


Hi Chris! Only one big grocer where I live and it hasn't any online services or delivery as of yet. I still like to pick out things like produce and meat myself for the best quality. The convenience is so nice though. I order for my Mom from my house and her grocery boys treat her like a queen, even opening her jars for her! I have to get down on my knees to get cat food at this store and it is one of the best sellers. I understand that the different companies vie for the best spots on the shelves. No customer satisfaction involved in that decision! Our town is not really that disability friendly either. You have every right to be grumpy....let them know! hugs. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> June only you could get such good service in a trade only plumbers. Well done xx
> 
> Cause she's one smart cookie! :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been another bright sunny day today but the wind was vicious. I nearly blew away the car door at the airport.
> 
> Almost sounds like here Saxy.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


Glad you've found your way back to some of your favourite hobbies Susan. Thinking of you...xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I are going on a coach trip to the Christmas market in Bury St Edmunds on Saturday!!! xxxx


Take some pictures for me? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


Your Mr. Wonderful tales always bring a smile Jinx. I'm waiting with baited breath to see what pay back will be! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> We have a moon pie here that is a soft graham cracker with a marshmallow center and then coated in chocolate, or strawberry, or banana, or vanilla!


That sounds like a delightful dessert, I've never heard of moon pie! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Trish! xxxooo


Thanks Pam! Still getting out for your walk? When I look out the window at the crack of dawn and its pouring I smile and go back to sleep! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam! Still getting out for your walk? When I look out the window at the crack of dawn and its pouring I smile and go back to sleep! :sm02: xoxo


My walks are very intermittent this time of the year. I'm pretty much a fair weather walker! :sm02: Tomorrow and Friday look promising, though. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I only use the flat sheets on their own in the summer. I like to be covered.


Dh tries to freeze me so now I use a thicker blanket in the summer and just the sheet in the winter......I have my own furnace some nights :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


I had to call my BIL over to check my tank on ours because when you flushed water was spraying out the top......somebody had removed the plastic tubing that allows the water to fill from the bottom up so it was just spraying free...easy fix....we also lost power today I was panicking because I needed to prep some things it came back on after about 45 minutes.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


It was very nice of him to go ahead and order it for you! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why not? Just because I'd come last doesn't mean I can't play.


That's what I was going to say! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> That sounds like a delightful dessert, I've never heard of moon pie! xoxo


It's an intriguing story about how they came about when you have the time look it up fun read!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay I'm off to sleep or at least try with this cough, early busy day to get the turkeys on!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Have a good day, don't wear yourself out :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> It's an intriguing story about how they came about when you have the time look it up fun read!


I will! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Okay I'm off to sleep or at least try with this cough, early busy day to get the turkeys on!


Do you have turkey at Christmas? Our Thanksgiving is in October so by then we've forgotten how good turkey is and repeat it all over again!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the rain has gone for now and the wind has died down. I'm going to get my blocking boards out this morning and if we have viewers then tough they will have to step over it. Back later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are having ham for Thanksgiving. Our granddaughter will do the cooking at my house.
She is a dear and comes over and does all the work and preparation and serving. She only has one request, that I stay out of the kitchen after I put items from the top shelf down to her level. The clean up is my chore.
It works for us.


Islander said:


> Do you have turkey at Christmas? Our Thanksgiving is in October so by then we've forgotten how good turkey is and repeat it all over again!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you have sunshine today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the rain has gone for now and the wind has died down. I'm going to get my blocking boards out this morning and if we have viewers then tough they will have to step over it. Back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have sunshine today.


Yes it makes a change, when I wrote that I hadn't stuck my nose out of the door, have just done so and it's freezing out there and now it's raining and blowing again. Oh well it was good while it lasted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Do you have turkey at Christmas? Our Thanksgiving is in October so by then we've forgotten how good turkey is and repeat it all over again!


We usually have a duck for Christmas, a turkey is too big for us and I know I can cook duck with no disasters. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


Who wouldn't love a man with a good sense of humour?! I too am happy that he now feels up to playing tricks on you, it's a good sign!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said, I used to do a lot of cross stitch but my eyes aren't good enough any more. Xx


It's never really appealed to me, too much concentration required!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have a moon pie here that is a soft graham cracker with a marshmallow center and then coated in chocolate, or strawberry, or banana, or vanilla!


Yep, that sounds like a fancy version of the same thing!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hardware stores are one of my favourite places....probably because my future is going to be full of do it yourself. :sm17: xoxox


I'm the same, I think it comes from visiting so many with my dad, who was very keen DIY-er. I can hear a song in my head from way back with the line "....if you want it that bad, you can do it yourself" Can't find the name of the song from those lyrics, it was a comedy country style song, anyone remember it? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > June only you could get such good service in a trade only plumbers. Well done xx
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's never really appealed to me, too much concentration required!!! :sm23: xxxx


That;s probably another reason I don't do it anymore. xx Morning xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who wouldn't love a man with a good sense of humour?! I too am happy that he now feels up to playing tricks on you, it's a good sign!! xxxx


What she said xxxx Mr P doesn't even know how to turn the oven on.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Wonderful learned to turn on the oven to make pizza. Otherwise I am not sure he would know how.
He is quite proud of his homemade pies. Homemade as in baked at home after being purchased ready made from the freezer at the store.


PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxx Mr P doesn't even know how to turn the oven on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey which is complete contxrast to last night when it was blowing a hoolly. Bentley had to go out and see what it was all about, but he didn't stay out long.

Going to have a lazyish day today tidying up and sorting a few things as I'm out at the crack of dawn tomorrow to go to Bath.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my American sisters. Have a wonderful time. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just a quick hello today girls but a very loving thanksgiving day to my USA pals. Have a great holiday.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Take some pictures for me? xoxox


Yes I will! I don't think I have been there before but I believe there are lots of old churches there!! Have a look at these while you are waiting for my pics!! xxxxx

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bury+st+edmunds&FORM=IARRTH&ufn=Bury+St.+Edmunds&stid=dddac649-f6ff-e54f-2e5f-8762a99e63ee&cbn=EntityAnswer&cbi=0&FORM=IARRTH


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful learned to turn on the oven to make pizza. Otherwise I am not sure he would know how.
> He is quite proud of his homemade pies. Homemade as in baked at home after being purchased ready made from the freezer at the store.


That sounds very homemade. xxx Spent ages looking at cookers yesterday but I think I have found the one I want and of course it is not the cheapest. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxx Mr P doesn't even know how to turn the oven on.


I've got one like that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very homemade. xxx Spent ages looking at cookers yesterday but I think I have found the one I want and of course it is not the cheapest. :sm02:


I can chose the most expensive too, what make are you getting? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to call my BIL over to check my tank on ours because when you flushed water was spraying out the top......somebody had removed the plastic tubing that allows the water to fill from the bottom up so it was just spraying free...easy fix....we also lost power today I was panicking because I needed to prep some things it came back on after about 45 minutes.


It never ends, does it?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having ham for Thanksgiving. Our granddaughter will do the cooking at my house.
> She is a dear and comes over and does all the work and preparation and serving. She only has one request, that I stay out of the kitchen after I put items from the top shelf down to her level. The clean up is my chore.
> It works for us.


Sounds like a good plan, bless her!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishing all my dear friends across the pond, a very happy Thanksgiving!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can chose the most expensive too, what make are you getting? xx


It's a Rangemaster. I'll find a picture and post it xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey which is complete contxrast to last night when it was blowing a hoolly. Bentley had to go out and see what it was all about, but he didn't stay out long.
> 
> Going to have a lazyish day today tidying up and sorting a few things as I'm out at the crack of dawn tomorrow to go to Bath.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my American sisters. Have a wonderful time. xxx


Good morning dear! Yes very windy here last night, I have a huge pile of leaves blown up against the outside of my back gate, they'll have to be shifted in a minute! We have also had a load of moss blown down from the roof all over the patio, I guess I'll have to go and shift that too!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very homemade. xxx Spent ages looking at cookers yesterday but I think I have found the one I want and of course it is not the cheapest. :sm02:


If it was cheap, everyone would have one, you go for it girl!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a Rangemaster. I'll find a picture and post it xx


This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We usually have a duck for Christmas, a turkey is too big for us and I know I can cook duck with no disasters. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I saw duck in our store freezers yesterday - I may just get one for my freezer for Christmas. I'll make a nice prime rib as usual too. How do you make your duck? I've never made one nor eaten one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yes very windy here last night, I have a huge pile of leaves blown up against the outside of my back gate, they'll have to be shifted in a minute! We have also had a load of moss blown down from the roof all over the patio, I guess I'll have to go and shift that too!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Don't overdo the shifting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw duck in our store freezers yesterday - I may just get one for my freezer for Christmas. I'll make a nice prime rib as usual too. How do you make your duck?


Happy Thanksgiving Jeanette.

You get a mummy duck and a daddy duck and they make baby duck :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sorry I know you meant how do you cook it. :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to tackle some emails. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a Rangemaster. I'll find a picture and post it xx


Snap, that's what I've got, are you getting the full size double oven one or the slightly smaller one with half oven, gas or electric, we've got electric a) because I prefer it and b) no mains gas here. Which colour have you gone for? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey which is complete contxrast to last night when it was blowing a hoolly. Bentley had to go out and see what it was all about, but he didn't stay out long.
> 
> Going to have a lazyish day today tidying up and sorting a few things as I'm out at the crack of dawn tomorrow to go to Bath.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my American sisters. Have a wonderful time. xxx


I'm up and at it. Rolls are made and rising, making the turkey gravy is next. I made the turkey yesterday and it is delicious-had a small sandwich for dinner last night. DH sliced it all up and it just needs to be warmed a little before serving. I miss the big ta-da moment of presenting a beautifully brown bird to the table, but no one really seems to care and all the mess is already cleared away and the carcass back in the freezer for soup next week thus so much nicer this way. I'm going to make my own noodles for the first time.

Still have table and serving platters and bowls to assemble so off I go. Love to all - you're all on my Thankful For List.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw duck in our store freezers yesterday - I may just get one for my freezer for Christmas. I'll make a nice prime rib as usual too. How do you make your duck?


Just roast it. Prick skin all over, sprinkle with salt roast at 200C for 20mins per 500G + 20 mins. I usually drain the fat off a couple of times during cooking. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jeanette.
> 
> You get a mummy duck and a daddy duck and they make baby duck :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sorry I know you meant how do you cook it. :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -4'C (25'F). No precipitation forecast. Yesterday I went through a mini blizzard that only lasted about a mile. It was like one cloud wanted it to be winter.
Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends.
I am so thankful for KP and Connections (And Good Morning before that)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up and at it. Rolls are made and rising, making the turkey gravy is next. I made the turkey yesterday and it is delicious-had a small sandwich for dinner last night. DH sliced it all up and it just needs to be warmed a little before serving. I miss the big ta-da moment of presenting a beautifully brown bird to the table, but no one really seems to care and all the mess is already cleared away and the carcass back in the freezer for soup next week thus so much nicer this way. I'm going to make my own noodles for the first time.
> 
> Still have table and serving platters and bowls to assemble so off I go. Love to all - you're all on my Thankful For List.


Have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw duck in our store freezers yesterday - I may just get one for my freezer for Christmas. I'll make a nice prime rib as usual too. How do you make your duck?





Barn-dweller said:


> Just roast it. Prick skin all over, sprinkle with salt roast at 200C for 20mins per 500G + 20 mins. I usually drain the fat off a couple of times during cooking. xx


I barbeque duck on an open barbeque (Don't close the lid, you'll end up losing the barbeque and almost setting fire to the house. Ask me how I know) It's wonderful when it's barbequed. Just crack the crispy skin and the lovely juicy meat is inside.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It should last a long time so paying a bit more for it makes sense to me. I hope it makes sense to Mr.P.


PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very homemade. xxx Spent ages looking at cookers yesterday but I think I have found the one I want and of course it is not the cheapest. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up and at it. Rolls are made and rising, making the turkey gravy is next. I made the turkey yesterday and it is delicious-had a small sandwich for dinner last night. DH sliced it all up and it just needs to be warmed a little before serving. I miss the big ta-da moment of presenting a beautifully brown bird to the table, but no one really seems to care and all the mess is already cleared away and the carcass back in the freezer for soup next week thus so much nicer this way. I'm going to make my own noodles for the first time.
> 
> Still have table and serving platters and bowls to assemble so off I go. Love to all - you're all on my Thankful For List.


Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just a quick hello today girls but a very loving thanksgiving day to my USA pals. Have a great holiday.xx


Thank you. Company coming at noon today and will be here until Sunday. The two daughters are having a little tiff so things could get interesting. One loves the idea of stayng home with board games & family time all together; the other wants to go out and about shopping, museums, etc. Couldn't be more different from each other and only 13 months apart. Our older son is so layed back and doesn't participate in their tiff-he goes with the flow which irritates them as they'd rather he be the decider. And, all three are mine?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw duck in our store freezers yesterday - I may just get one for my freezer for Christmas. I'll make a nice prime rib as usual too. How do you make your duck?


Prime rib! I'm drooling over here. My favourite beef.
Tur-duck-ken. That's how I like my duck :sm01:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I will! I don't think I have been there before but I believe there are lots of old churches there!! Have a look at these while you are waiting for my pics!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bury+st+edmunds&FORM=IARRTH&ufn=Bury+St.+Edmunds&stid=dddac649-f6ff-e54f-2e5f-8762a99e63ee&cbn=EntityAnswer&cbi=0&FORM=IARRTH


Looks lovely-enjoy your day. How far is that from you?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks a bit retro to me. Now if it only came in purple. Black or stainless seem to be the choices everyone has over here. I am different, yeah you knew that, I have white.


PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear friends across the pond, a very happy Thanksgiving!! xxxxxxx


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. Company coming at noon today and will be here until Sunday. The two daughters are having a little tiff so things could get interesting. One loves the idea of stayng home with board games & family time all together; the other wants to go out and about shopping, museums, etc. Couldn't be more different from each other and only 13 months apart. Our older son is so layed back and doesn't participate in their tiff-he goes with the flow which irritates them as they'd rather he be the decider. And, all three are mine?


That sounds like my family. Mum wants to go and do, DD wants to stay in and I don't care. :sm01: 
I hope all call a truce for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Watch out the grammar police on Paradise will get you. Your answer was my first thought, but I resisted it.LOL


PurpleFi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jeanette.
> 
> You get a mummy duck and a daddy duck and they make baby duck :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sorry I know you meant how do you cook it. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Looks a bit retro to me. Now if it only came in purple. Black or stainless seem to be the choices everyone has over here. I am different, yeah you knew that, I have white.


We also have a white electric. We could have had gas. There is a gas connection on that side, but we've always had electric in every house except our one in Florida so we went with the familiar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


Looks fabulous! Looks sturdy and functional - what we'd call chef grade here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


I love that one.
Definitely get it in burgundy and decorate the kitchen to match it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jeanette.
> 
> You get a mummy duck and a daddy duck and they make baby duck :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sorry I know you meant how do you cook it. :sm01:


I'm a farm girl so knew that part-just have never eaten or cooked one. They always looked fatty to me-Linda and Dan love them so it will be a nice treat if I could make one to serve to them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We have gas. One place we lived had only electric. I started 3 fires on the burner. I was use to turning off the flame and not having to worry about it. With the electric anything let close to the burner would catch on fire until the burner cooler off. I imagine they are new and improved by now and that is no longer a problem.


nitz8catz said:


> We also have a white electric. We could have had gas. There is a gas connection on that side, but we've always had electric in every house except our one in Florida so we went with the familiar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just roast it. Prick skin all over, sprinkle with salt roast at 200C for 20mins per 500G + 20 mins. I usually drain the fat off a couple of times during cooking. xx


Sounds easy - no brining, no fuss.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I will! I don't think I have been there before but I believe there are lots of old churches there!! Have a look at these while you are waiting for my pics!! xxxxx
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bury+st+edmunds&FORM=IARRTH&ufn=Bury+St.+Edmunds&stid=dddac649-f6ff-e54f-2e5f-8762a99e63ee&cbn=EntityAnswer&cbi=0&FORM=IARRTH


I love the pictures of the abbey ruins. We don't have many ruins here. Just a few old mills.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -4'C (25'F). No precipitation forecast. Yesterday I went through a mini blizzard that only lasted about a mile. It was like one cloud wanted it to be winter.
> Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends.
> I am so thankful for KP and Connections (And Good Morning before that)


Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just a quick hello today girls but a very loving thanksgiving day to my USA pals. Have a great holiday.xx


A quick hello back to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a good day. xx


Thank you-I'm sure it will be.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey which is complete contxrast to last night when it was blowing a hoolly. Bentley had to go out and see what it was all about, but he didn't stay out long.
> 
> Going to have a lazyish day today tidying up and sorting a few things as I'm out at the crack of dawn tomorrow to go to Bath.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my American sisters. Have a wonderful time. xxx


Another place with wonderful ruins. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful learned to turn on the oven to make pizza. Otherwise I am not sure he would know how.
> He is quite proud of his homemade pies. Homemade as in baked at home after being purchased ready made from the freezer at the store.


So if he had to, he could keep himself fed with pizza and pie. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I barbeque duck on an open barbeque (Don't close the lid, you'll end up losing the barbeque and almost setting fire to the house. Ask me how I know) It's wonderful when it's barbequed. Just crack the crispy skin and the lovely juicy meat is inside.


A great idea--although Christmas outside to use the BBQ might pose a problem if the grill is covered in snow. DH would love the challenge.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Looks a bit retro to me. Now if it only came in purple. Black or stainless seem to be the choices everyone has over here. I am different, yeah you knew that, I have white.


I've got the cream one. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


Thank you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He could even make a hamburger or a hot dog. Oh, don't forget mac and cheese.


nitz8catz said:


> So if he had to, he could keep himself fed with pizza and pie. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having ham for Thanksgiving. Our granddaughter will do the cooking at my house.
> She is a dear and comes over and does all the work and preparation and serving. She only has one request, that I stay out of the kitchen after I put items from the top shelf down to her level. The clean up is my chore.
> It works for us.


Clean up is my chore too, which I wouldn't mind so much if DD didn't decide to use a new spoon every time she wants to stir something. And why rinse and re-use a bowl when there are more in the cupboard?
I usually get the turkey prepped and in the oven, then DD takes over the kitchen. Mum gets to set the table. My BIL stays away from mum until she's done. She's been known to drop knives on him. (We hope accidentally, but not quite sure)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Prime rib! I'm drooling over here. My favourite beef.
> Tur-duck-ken. That's how I like my duck :sm01:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken


My local butcher has them all ready to roast. The person who thought of the first one must be very warped! I did see one made on TV by some famous chef! Looks interesting!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds easy - no brining, no fuss.


It is so easy and was a knockout with my visitors at the weekend who also had never had roast duck. Made a lovely curry with the leftovers as well and enough curry left for the two of us the next day, so go 10 individual meals out of it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My local butcher has them all ready to roast. The person who thought if the first one must be very warped! I did see one made on TV by some famous chef! Looks interesting!


I'd only get one from the butcher. Too much work to debone and stuff everything myself.
I can only cook one when everyone is coming over.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am lucky. I have limited counter space so she has to put dirty dishes in the dishwasher to have counter space.


nitz8catz said:


> Clean up is my chore too, which I wouldn't mind so much if DD didn't decide to use a new spoon every time she wants to stir something. And why rinse and re-use a bowl when there are more in the cupboard?
> I usually get the turkey prepped and in the oven, then DD takes over the kitchen. Mum gets to set the table. My BIL stays away from mum until she's done. She's been known to drop knives on him. (We hope accidentally, but not quite sure)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> He could even make a hamburger or a hot dog. Oh, don't forget mac and cheese.


My brother only learned how to make pancakes.
When he was frying fish with his fishing buddies, the fish ended up wrapped in pancakes.
Since he got his barbeque and smoker, he has learned to cook very nice barbequed fish (without the pancake) :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A great idea--although Christmas outside to use the BBQ might pose a problem if the grill is covered in snow. DH would love the challenge.


I pull the barbeque into the garage with the garage door open, Except for the closed barbeque lid incident, I haven't had any problems.
Barbeque-ing in the snow is fun. Try dragging a portable barbeque on a sled into a park full of snow to have a barbeque party with friends. That was lots of fun, and the food was so good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> We have gas. One place we lived had only electric. I started 3 fires on the burner. I was use to turning off the flame and not having to worry about it. With the electric anything let close to the burner would catch on fire until the burner cooler off. I imagine they are new and improved by now and that is no longer a problem.


Still a problem; butI grew up with electric. I like working on the gas ones at DDIL, but I'm very sensitive to the smell of gas and know immediately on entering a house whether they have gas or not. Nothing is leaking; I just can smell it more than most. No choice in Tenn when we move there-only electric is available.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It is so easy and was a knockout with my visitors at the weekend who also had never had roast duck. Made a lovely curry with the leftovers as well and enough curry left for the two of us the next day, so go 10 individual meals out of it. xx


Sounds yummy. My first attempt at curry was edible, but not delicius-is it an acquired taste?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends.
Don't eat to overstuffed. (Who am I kidding, turkey overload is the best part of Thanksgiving) Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I pull the barbeque into the garage with the garage door open, Except for the closed barbeque lid incident, I haven't had any problems.
> Barbeque-ing in the snow is fun. Try dragging a portable barbeque on a sled into a park full of snow to have a barbeque party with friends. That was lots of fun, and the food was so good.


Great idea


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not good, indeed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My local butcher has them all ready to roast. The person who thought of the first one must be very warped! I did see one made on TV by some famous chef! Looks interesting!


Charles Dickens mentions it in a Christmas Carol, so it's not a new idea.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


 xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't overdo the shifting. xx


Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jeanette.
> 
> You get a mummy duck and a daddy duck and they make baby duck :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sorry I know you meant how do you cook it. :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I barbeque duck on an open barbeque (Don't close the lid, you'll end up losing the barbeque and almost setting fire to the house. Ask me how I know) It's wonderful when it's barbequed. Just crack the crispy skin and the lovely juicy meat is inside.


I'd be happy to just eat the crispy skin, yum!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. Company coming at noon today and will be here until Sunday. The two daughters are having a little tiff so things could get interesting. One loves the idea of stayng home with board games & family time all together; the other wants to go out and about shopping, museums, etc. Couldn't be more different from each other and only 13 months apart. Our older son is so layed back and doesn't participate in their tiff-he goes with the flow which irritates them as they'd rather he be the decider. And, all three are mine?


...and you adore them all!!! Viva Les differences!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks lovely-enjoy your day. How far is that from you?


Probably a 2-3 hour drive but we are going on a coach so no stress for me and wine at lunch, yay!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love the pictures of the abbey ruins. We don't have many ruins here. Just a few old mills.


I think we probably have Oliver Cromwell to thank for all our beautiful ruins, he liked to knock things about a bit!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got the cream one. xx


I remember it!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother only learned how to make pancakes.
> When he was frying fish with his fishing buddies, the fish ended up wrapped in pancakes.
> Since he got his barbeque and smoker, he has learned to cook very nice barbequed fish (without the pancake) :sm11:


It's a a nice tidy way to eat fish without getting your paws dirty I suppose!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could blindfold you and I could direct you. How about that for a handicap!


Now that would be fun. Pity the poor vehicle though!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I think we probably have Oliver Cromwell to thank for all our beautiful ruins, he liked to knock things about a bit!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Yes and Henry VIII .between them they made a right mess of things.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not good, indeed.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Charles Dickens mentions it in a Christmas Carol, so it's not a new idea.


I bet he didn't buy one for the Cratchits though!! Happy Thursday dear!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went out to visit our new Aldi shop, DD pushed me round, with the help of my 2year old GS, it was an eventful trip. Met Claire in there too so they all came back for lunch. I got very grumpy & shouted at the lady on the till &'stormed off' in my wheelchair. Apparently she apologised to my DD but it was company policy to rush people!
> While I on have ladies in UK heard of GIVE AS YOU LIVE. . On there you can nominate your favourite charity then when you go to shop on the internet, you click on the app, put in where you want your shopping from. You are then directed. I nominated my Polio charity & I am amazed how much I have raised for them. I shouldn't be looking at my bank statement! It's a very easy site to use.


I won't shop at Aldi if they hustle people in wheelchairs, especially my Chris!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


Good for you. I love Lilliput Lane cross stitch. I haven't done any cross stitch for years. I'm part way through one as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think so although there are plenty of youtube videos that show you how! The plumber is going to do it, he is coming on Friday quote "To work out how much to charge you." I think he's got a bloomin' cheek when it was him that broke it although he doesn't agree with that, of course!!! He's still not fitting it until 11th December!!! We can flush the loo but it means putting ones hand into the water inside the cistern! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxx


I wish my Robert was nearer to you. He'd have it done in a jiffy and done properly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I are going on a coach trip to the Christmas market in Bury St Edmunds on Saturday!!! xxxx


I must see what's available near here. Worthing coaches do a lot of trips.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The Rochester Dickensian Christmas trip is on 2nd, and I am busy that day. Bummer!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful is making pies, dinner rolls and pizza. Freezer was overly full. He made the pizza for lunch. Then he put the pies in the oven. After about 10 minutes he said, " I wasn't suppose to take the plastic off the pies, was I?" Oh my goodness. I was sure the kitchen was ablaze from the fire that was sure to start from the plastic on the pies. Then I looked at his face and saw he was teasing. Boy, he know paybacks are heck and he has one big payback coming. However, it is nice to see him feeling well enough to tease a little bit, he has been sick too long.


My DH does that sort of thing all the time. It's good that Mr Wonderful is feeling well enough.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds yummy. My first attempt at curry was edible, but not delicius-is it an acquired taste?


I don't like it too hot, we never had curry when we were growing up but have acquired the taste since. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


We have been busy this morning. You deserve a rest this afternoon. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'd be happy to just eat the crispy skin, yum!!


The best bit. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Now that would be fun. Pity the poor vehicle though!


Who's going to volunteer theirs? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having ham for Thanksgiving. Our granddaughter will do the cooking at my house.
> She is a dear and comes over and does all the work and preparation and serving. She only has one request, that I stay out of the kitchen after I put items from the top shelf down to her level. The clean up is my chore.
> It works for us.


Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a change, when I wrote that I hadn't stuck my nose out of the door, have just done so and it's freezing out there and now it's raining and blowing again. Oh well it was good while it lasted. xx


The sunshine is here. I wonder how long it will last? I think it's coming from your direction, so probably not very long.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We usually have a duck for Christmas, a turkey is too big for us and I know I can cook duck with no disasters. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I love duck, or goose. I find turkey rather dry. There will be 5 or 6 of us for Christmas Day. I'm not sure what is happening on Boxing Day. I think we are going to DS2's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful learned to turn on the oven to make pizza. Otherwise I am not sure he would know how.
> He is quite proud of his homemade pies. Homemade as in baked at home after being purchased ready made from the freezer at the store.


Mine is fine with the oven in and on top, and the microwave. His cooking is self-taught and he comes up with some weird and wonderful methods, but I'm happy to let him do his share. He is very good at roasts and likes to do the Christmas dinner basics.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I've been trying to shake the cold. I'm trying to get through boxes and bags...slow progress but better than none at all. I knitted a hat which I need for the cold days and it came out big. Not sure how it'll grew so. I'm making a smaller one hoping not to be too small. I started looking for a nice stitch on YouTube and got carried away with so many choices. I found a pattern I like but it was for flat not round and too involved to adapt it. So far I have a 1 inch band. I used the knit one below which didn't come easy to me. I hope you are enjoying your weekly activities.


Hi Polly, is the pattern for your new hat? If it is, all that is needed to knit it in the round, is to just join the stitches at each end, put a marker in for thee join, the continue knitting without having to turn your work. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish my Robert was nearer to you. He'd have it done in a jiffy and done properly.


I wish that too, I would have had no hesitation in booking him!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap, that's what I've got, are you getting the full size double oven one or the slightly smaller one with half oven, gas or electric, we've got electric a) because I prefer it and b) no mains gas here. Which colour have you gone for? xx


900 size. Main oven gas, grill gas and other oven electric. Probably black. Well I think that's what I want xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


OOh, I like that. It wouldn't fit in my kitchen.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I must see what's available near here. Worthing coaches do a lot of trips.


Yes, it's nice to get out without the car sometimes, especially if there are Christmas markets!! How about this one? http://www.worthing-coaches.co.uk/Tour/Bath_Christmas_Market_WC


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The Rochester Dickensian Christmas trip is on 2nd, and I am busy that day. Bummer!


I've only ever done Sweeps Day and the Summer Dickensian, not the Christmas one. Unfortunately - or not - I am on another coach trip to Bruge that day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have been busy this morning. You deserve a rest this afternoon. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you! In that case, I will pop into Jill's shortly for a rest, a cuppa and a natter!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> It should last a long time so paying a bit more for it makes sense to me. I hope it makes sense to Mr.P.


Luckily Mr P always goes for the best. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily Mr P always goes for the best. Xx


Well, he married you, didn't he?!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


It feels good to declutter. In the midst of cooking this a.m. (and frustration in not finding things), I cleared out the two kitchen utensil drawers. I had DH help since he puts clean dishes away. One drawer is for 'Use all time" stuff and the other is for "baking and specialty" items. I tossed stuff I don't use eventhough I did have some emitional attachment to them. Good-bye Mom's meat mallet, carving knife, garlic press and ice cream scoop. I still kept her paring knife, grapefruit knife and citrus reamer. I'm happy now to keep on cooking. The drawers will be back out of order next week, but I won't complain as he does it for which I'm thankful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got the cream one. xx


I would love the cream one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and you adore them all!!! Viva Les differences!!! xx


I most certainly do. We've decided on the guys going to play basketball and the girls doing some DIY pampering here. Facials, manicures and hot wax hand and feet treatments.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably a 2-3 hour drive but we are going on a coach so no stress for me and wine at lunch, yay!!! xxxx


Perfect!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I pull the barbeque into the garage with the garage door open, Except for the closed barbeque lid incident, I haven't had any problems.
> Barbeque-ing in the snow is fun. Try dragging a portable barbeque on a sled into a park full of snow to have a barbeque party with friends. That was lots of fun, and the food was so good.


Our local RAF Association club used to have a BBQ every New Year's Day. DH did the cooking. Great fun when it snowed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love duck, or goose. I find turkey rather dry. There will be 5 or 6 of us for Christmas Day. I'm not sure what is happening on Boxing Day. I think we are going to DS2's.


I've been brining the turkey or thick pork chops before I cook them-so much juicier. We carved the turkey last night and it's beautiful; no need for gravy, but will eat it just the same because I LOVE gravy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


Well done; fancy a trip to the seaside?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to call my BIL over to check my tank on ours because when you flushed water was spraying out the top......somebody had removed the plastic tubing that allows the water to fill from the bottom up so it was just spraying free...easy fix....we also lost power today I was panicking because I needed to prep some things it came back on after about 45 minutes.


Thank goodness that was an easy fix and also that your power was out a short time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


And a very Happy Thanksgiving from me, too, to those of you who are celebrating it today! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Who's going to volunteer theirs? xx


I would have volunteered our crappiest Landrover, but even that one is now worth thousands.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having ham for Thanksgiving. Our granddaughter will do the cooking at my house.
> She is a dear and comes over and does all the work and preparation and serving. She only has one request, that I stay out of the kitchen after I put items from the top shelf down to her level. The clean up is my chore.
> It works for us.


Great system! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it makes a change, when I wrote that I hadn't stuck my nose out of the door, have just done so and it's freezing out there and now it's raining and blowing again. Oh well it was good while it lasted. xx


Glad you had a chance to enjoy a little bit of it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's never really appealed to me, too much concentration required!!! :sm23: xxxx


I enjoy it, but haven't done it in years -- since I began knitting again. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish that too, I would have had no hesitation in booking him!!


he would do it ASAP, no booking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just a quick hello today girls but a very loving thanksgiving day to my USA pals. Have a great holiday.xx


Hello back to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very homemade. xxx Spent ages looking at cookers yesterday but I think I have found the one I want and of course it is not the cheapest. :sm02:


Of course it isn't, but it's the one you want, so you should have it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear friends across the pond, a very happy Thanksgiving!! xxxxxxx


Thank you! Wonderful photo. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it's nice to get out without the car sometimes, especially if there are Christmas markets!! How about this one? http://www.worthing-coaches.co.uk/Tour/Bath_Christmas_Market_WC


Yep, I saw that one. I was tempted I confess. They do a few. Winchester is nearer, Oxford is easier to get to quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is it but can't decide whether to have black or burgundy. It also comes in cream but the one I've had for 20 yrs is cream.xx


That looks like a great stove -- hard decision to make about the color. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've only ever done Sweeps Day and the Summer Dickensian, not the Christmas one. Unfortunately - or not - I am on another coach trip to Bruge that day!!


That's another choice I have.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily Mr P always goes for the best. Xx


Of course! He caught you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely for Bentley to have a girlfriend but I wonder if he's told her their relationship won't lead to kittens!!! xxxx


DD5 volunteers at the Animal Welfare shop every Thursday, and because I never know what day it is, I rang her today, just to see how things were going for her. Someone haha ded in a Pure Breed young pregnant Russian Blue female, and there are now little pure breed kittens, so DD was looking after the kittens while she was there today. Her and her fellow volunteer had to wash the dam, cos the poor little thing is now sick with diarrhoea, and apparently it was all over her; but after her bath, she got a nice big cuddle from the other volunteer. I'm hoping that she gets a loving home after this, and each of the kittens also get someone who will spoil them, and not think about trying to make money out of them by breeding them. They will all be neutered, before going to homes though, thank goodness! I think that is what happened to the poor little mum, the people wanted to make some money, but then keeping her fed properly, and healthy, it probably got too expensive, and they then realised that it wasn't as straight forward as it seemed, so she was handed in. The lady who runs the shop, takes the animals with her, when she goes home!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up and at it. Rolls are made and rising, making the turkey gravy is next. I made the turkey yesterday and it is delicious-had a small sandwich for dinner last night. DH sliced it all up and it just needs to be warmed a little before serving. I miss the big ta-da moment of presenting a beautifully brown bird to the table, but no one really seems to care and all the mess is already cleared away and the carcass back in the freezer for soup next week thus so much nicer this way. I'm going to make my own noodles for the first time.
> 
> Still have table and serving platters and bowls to assemble so off I go. Love to all - you're all on my Thankful For List.


Sounds like it'll be lovely! I have you all on my thankful list, too. So very grateful to have you all in my life! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Apparently.....it's the bit that attaches the cable to the valve that has broken off. I went to a plumbers' merchant today, not knowing it was trade only. I must have looked like a kid on a trike on the motorway cos a guy in the queue instantly asked if I needed help. I told him the problem and he found another universal valve in the catalogue which he assured me would be fine. He then mentioned the 'trade only' bit but very kindly wrote his name and post code on the order slip so that I would be served. He was a really nice fellah and I would have floundered without him. He even gave me a high five on his way out!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


It's great when help like that is given, it makes things so much easier; along with the fact that he helped with the issue of you not being a trade! Was he good looking too? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like it'll be lovely! I have you all on my thankful list, too. So very grateful to have you all in my life! xxxooo


The same from me also Pam! When I really don't feel like seeing, or talking to anyone, I can read what you lot are all up to, and I need only comment, when I feel I have something to say! Being in this group of lovely ladies, has helped me enormously, so I am very thankful to have all of you in my life also! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he married you, didn't he?!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


You have done a weeks worth of work today. You have my permission to relax and laze around until Monday.
:sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That reminds me. He makes a fantastic tender roast. He puts it in the electric kettle, turns it on high,
boils the heck out of it and it turns out very tender and tasty. I putz around setting temperatures, timing and carefully adding spices and it tastes okay. Making a roast is now his job.


SaxonLady said:


> Mine is fine with the oven in and on top, and the microwave. His cooking is self-taught and he comes up with some weird and wonderful methods, but I'm happy to let him do his share. He is very good at roasts and likes to do the Christmas dinner basics.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he married you, didn't he?!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he married you, didn't he?!!! xxxx


????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proud of myself, the leaves have gone, so has the moss, a huge bin of garden rubbish and lots of rubbish from the garage, all down to the recycling centre, feels good!! xxxx


Well done you. Now take the rest of the day off. Mr P has been clearing leaves from ours and neighbours drive. Think most are down now. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Prime rib! I'm drooling over here. My favourite beef.
> Tur-duck-ken. That's how I like my duck :sm01:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken


You can get a seven times stuffed bird. One bird inside the other like a Russian doll. I'll see if I can find a link xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How about this recipe

Although there are literally hundreds of variations, today we’re going to be looking at some of the more notable edible monstrosities from history.

Tudor Christmas Pie – It actually looks quite palatable…from the outside

Tudor Christmas Pie

The Tudors are known for their overly gluttonous feasts, and their Christmas Pie certainly fits the mold. It consisted of a coffin shape pie crust that enveloped a turkey stuffed with a goose, stuffed with a chicken, stuffed with a partridge stuffed with a pigeon. The tradition of this extravagant pie lived on, and a similar recipe can be found in The Art of Cookery, which was published in 1747. It also became fashionable to serve these pies cold during the 19th century, which is something I think I would find rather hard to stomach.

Cooking these multi bird roasts inside a pie was a common practice at the time due to the use of fire for cooking, as opposed to ovens. If cooked on their own, the outer layers of meat would become tough and dry.

Cockentrice

Not satisfied with merely stuffing creatures into one another, the Tudors can also be attributed with combining animals for their feasts. The most famous is the cockentrice – a pig and a capon that are sewed together to create a new mythical beast. It was born out of Henry VIII’s uncontrollable desire to impress the King of France by throwing a £5 million on a literal meat feast. In addition to the cockentrice, the celebration also consisted of 2000 sheep, 1000 chickens and a dolphin. Because, y’now, that’s necessary.

A similar creation to this is the Helmeted Cock, which first appeared in medieval French cookbook Le Viandier de Tailleven. As opposed to sewing the two animals together, the capon rides the pig and is outfitted in the coat of arms of the honoured Lords who are present.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got the cream one. xx


What size is your?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably a 2-3 hour drive but we are going on a coach so no stress for me and wine at lunch, yay!!! xxxx


Same here. Yeah! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like a great stove -- hard decision to make about the color. xxxooo


Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It feels good to declutter. In the midst of cooking this a.m. (and frustration in not finding things), I cleared out the two kitchen utensil drawers. I had DH help since he puts clean dishes away. One drawer is for 'Use all time" stuff and the other is for "baking and specialty" items. I tossed stuff I don't use eventhough I did have some emitional attachment to them. Good-bye Mom's meat mallet, carving knife, garlic press and ice cream scoop. I still kept her paring knife, grapefruit knife and citrus reamer. I'm happy now to keep on cooking. The drawers will be back out of order next week, but I won't complain as he does it for which I'm thankful.


I'm sure your mum would understand, some times there is just too much stuff!!! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I most certainly do. We've decided on the guys going to play basketball and the girls doing some DIY pampering here. Facials, manicures and hot wax hand and feet treatments.


That sounds great, you'll all have a lovely time, I'm sure!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done; fancy a trip to the seaside?


I'd come down there but just to see you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Wonderful photo. xxxooo


Glad you liked it, I arranged it all myself!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It's great when help like that is given, it makes things so much easier; along with the fact that he helped with the issue of you not being a trade! Was he good looking too? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Erm, sort of fatherly looking is the politest way to describe the otherwise lovely man! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> You have done a weeks worth of work today. You have my permission to relax and laze around until Monday.
> :sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


Thanks, that's great! I was going to do that anyway but I shall now feel less guilty about it!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this recipe
> 
> Although there are literally hundreds of variations, today we're going to be looking at some of the more notable edible monstrosities from history.
> 
> ...


That's all a bit gross but interesting! I shudder to think of what you made of it, being a veggie!! :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


That's true, would be hard to match the colour and purple goes great with black!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


I was thinking that, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you liked it, I arranged it all myself!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you have turkey at Christmas? Our Thanksgiving is in October so by then we've forgotten how good turkey is and repeat it all over again!


No we have ham for Christmas!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It never ends, does it?!! :sm23: xxxx


Nope!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done you. Now take the rest of the day off. Mr P has been clearing leaves from ours and neighbours drive. Think most are down now. X


Yesterday's wind brought nearly all of ours down but didn't blow them out of the garden. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this recipe
> 
> Although there are literally hundreds of variations, today we're going to be looking at some of the more notable edible monstrosities from history.
> 
> ...


They sure had some weird ideas. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What size is your?


900 mm, the larger one wouldn't fit in that corner. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


I was quite tempted with the racing green one. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.

Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's all a bit gross but interesting! I shudder to think of what you made of it, being a veggie!! :sm15:


Yuk!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was quite tempted with the racing green one. xx


The model I want doesn't come in green x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.
> 
> Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


And I thought I was getting up early! Enjoy your day. Xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


Id go for black too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If the colors are anything like cars a black one might be harder to keep looking shiny and bright. My new car is black and a lot more work than my old burgundy colored one.


PurpleFi said:


> Think it will have to be black. Cos my present one is cream and I 've had that 20 yrs and the burgundy might restrict the colour choice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.
> 
> Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


Have a great time at Harrogate, wish I could be there with you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I thought I was getting up early! Enjoy your day. Xxxx


You have a lovely time too, come back safely and tell us all about it!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.
> 
> Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


Sounds like a good day for you. We've got rain here again today. I did manage to get out for my walk this morning. Had a bit of rain on the way back, but it wasn't a bother and I didn't melt!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> If the colors are anything like cars a black one might be harder to keep looking shiny and bright. My new car is black and a lot more work than my old burgundy colored one.


We have a black car so I know what you mean, but it only comes in black, cream and burgundy so it will have to be black to fit in with the style I want in my kitchen. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You have a lovely time too, come back safely and tell us all about it!! Xxxx


Thank you. Haven't been on a coach trip for ages and as this is just WI it should be fun. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a great time at Harrogate, wish I could be there with you!! Xxxx


Oh yes and a nice chinese meal afterwards xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Haven't been on a coach trip for ages and as this is just WI it should be fun. xx


It sounds like a very fun outing and I'm sure you'll all enjoy yourselves! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I havernt gone to Stephens today. Hes at a meeting and the weather is disgusting. Winds and rain and my tum was playing me up a bit. I decided to go through my sewing craft wardrobe. It took me 4 hrs to go through, choose a cross stitch and set it up. I couldnt believe where the time had gone. I think it must be about the first thing thats grabbed my attention since I lost Albert. I now can start stitching tomorrow. Its just a lillyput lane cottage I'm doing but its enough for me to start something different from knitting. I may just save knitting for S and B. we will see...


I used to do cross stitch all the time & have a cupboard full of threads, material too. I stopped when my cataracts started giving me trouble. Since I had them removed I don't seem to do cross stitch anymore. My DDs & one SIL all like to do it, I'm trying to get them to empty my cupboard! I have done a couple of Lilliputian Lane cottages, they were fun to do. I am so pleased you enjoyed your organising! Albert would have been proud of your industrious afternoon. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I won't shop at Aldi if they hustle people in wheelchairs, especially my Chris!


Thank you, Saxy. We have laughed about it & I shall go back with just DH or Claire they are both slower than Kaz! I was in such a muddled state I hadn't been to any shops for weeks. I was glad to get home & hide away!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I love duck, or goose. I find turkey rather dry. There will be 5 or 6 of us for Christmas Day. I'm not sure what is happening on Boxing Day. I think we are going to DS2's.


I like duck but it makes me really sick, unfortunately. We are having a chicken this year. I remember when I was young we always had a capon, they dont seem to sell them now. Last year we spent what seemed like a fortune on a turkey & was horrible. My SIL cooked it & he is a good cook. We are going away the day after Boxing Day & they have a carvery so I shall have turkey then.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I expect most of you ladies in the UK are asleep by now, especially those going on coach outings in the morning. I hope you all have a great time & the weather is good to you. 
I had a good afternoon today. All my GSs came after school, they were so pleased to see each other, they are such good friends. DH went to get them all McDonalds for their tea, he was very popular, also it saved cooking!
Have a good day everyone. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I expect most of you ladies in the UK are asleep by now, especially those going on coach outings in the morning. I hope you all have a great time & the weather is good to you.
> I had a good afternoon today. All my GSs came after school, they were so pleased to see each other, they are such good friends. DH went to get them all McDonalds for their tea, he was very popular, also it saved cooking!
> Have a good day everyone. Hugs to you all.


I'm still up having a bit of quiet time to myself. I'm going shopping tomorrow so no reason to get to bed early. I sometimes wish we had takeaways closer to us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still up having a bit of quiet time to myself. I'm going shopping tomorrow so no reason to get to bed early. I sometimes wish we had takeaways closer to us. xx


I'm just settling down. Alarm clock is set. Night night x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm just settling down. Alarm clock is set. Night night x


Night night sleep tight. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I expect most of you ladies in the UK are asleep by now, especially those going on coach outings in the morning. I hope you all have a great time & the weather is good to you.
> I had a good afternoon today. All my GSs came after school, they were so pleased to see each other, they are such good friends. DH went to get them all McDonalds for their tea, he was very popular, also it saved cooking!
> Have a good day everyone. Hugs to you all.


Sounds like a wonderful afternoon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great unexpected surprise for you and Mr. Ric.


Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love that one.
> Definitely get it in burgundy and decorate the kitchen to match it.


Wow Purple I am amazed that you have had your current stove for twenty years and I love the way the black looks, is that an oven on the right side or storage?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> What a great unexpected surprise for you and Mr. Ric.


It was! We haven't seen him since last Christmas, so this is awesome to have him home even if it will be a short visit. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow Purple I am amazed that you have had your current stove for twenty years and I love the way the black looks, is that an oven on the right side or storage?


We've had our stove and refrigerator since we moved in 31 years ago. They won't be going with us when we move (whenever that will be). xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was quite tempted with the racing green one. xx


Aw man now I want a kitchen with white cabinets and the aqua green one!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


How lovely for you Pam. Enjoy the time you have with him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mORNING girls, its 6.45 and Im all ready, just got my coat to put in. Im off to the knitting and stitching show. I promise that tomorrrow I'll catch up (or try) I'm on page 333...see you all soon, and have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Off out to Bath. Catch you later xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a great time. We will be here waiting to hear about your fun day.


grandma susan said:


> mORNING girls, its 6.45 and Im all ready, just got my coat to put in. Im off to the knitting and stitching show. I promise that tomorrrow I'll catch up (or try) I'm on page 333...see you all soon, and have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Off out to Bath. Catch you later xxxx


Morning. Enjoy Bath and do not make too large a splash.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


What a wonderful surprise. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a white, frosty Wales, I'm off out today as well ................ shopping, nowhere near as exciting as some people. It's a beautiful sunny morning here but freezing cold, must make sure the fire stays in while we are out. Back sometime. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Enjoy the sunshine and try to ignore the cold.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a white, frosty Wales, I'm off out today as well ................ shopping, nowhere near as exciting as some people. It's a beautiful sunny morning here but freezing cold, must make sure the fire stays in while we are out. Back sometime. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes and a nice chinese meal afterwards xx


Oh yes, that was wonderful!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy the sunshine and try to ignore the cold.


Morning, not easy when you've got to go out in it. xx :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, that was wonderful!!! xxxx


Morning how's things? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


And very good news it is too, that is what Thanksgiving is supposed to be about, I believe, getting together with your family, so glad you had such a wonderful surprise, you probably really needed that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw man now I want a kitchen with white cabinets and the aqua green one!


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> mORNING girls, its 6.45 and Im all ready, just got my coat to put in. Im off to the knitting and stitching show. I promise that tomorrrow I'll catch up (or try) I'm on page 333...see you all soon, and have a great day.


Have a wonderful time and we want pictures of your spoils when you get home!! Just wondering how we got past 333??! Maybe Admin went home for Thanksgiving!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: xxxx


Did you forget to shave this morning? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning how's things? xxxx


Good morning Jacky!! I woke up early this morning and talked myself into going swimming!! I managed 28 lengths, pretty good for me considering I haven't swum for ages! When I was drying my hair afterwards, I heard two ladies saying that the baths had been closed for two weeks due to boiler failure, and had only reopened this morning. I would not have been a happy bunny if I had walked all the way there only to find it closed!! Having a rest and some coffee now then I have some more garden-tidying to do!! :sm22: Hope the shopping trip goes peacefully and enjoy your lunch out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you forget to shave this morning? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oops, hehehe! I made this for Joseph way back in March, when he was about to lose his hair. I think he tried it on just for fun but only wore the hat without the beard. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky!! I woke up early this morning and talked myself into going swimming!! I managed 28 lengths, pretty good for me considering I haven't swum for ages! When I was drying my hair afterwards, I heard two ladies saying that the baths had been closed for two weeks due to boiler failure, and had only reopened this morning. I would not have been a happy bunny if I had walked all the way there only to find it closed!! Having a rest and some coffee now then I have some more garden-tidying to do!! :sm22: Hope the shopping trip goes peacefully and enjoy your lunch out!! xxxx


I woke up early too this morning, so I turned over and went back to sleep :sm23: Off shopping now see you later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I woke up early too this morning, so I turned over and went back to sleep :sm23: Off shopping now see you later. xxxx


'Bye! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd come down there but just to see you!! xxx


I love you too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday's wind brought nearly all of ours down but didn't blow them out of the garden. xx :sm25:


I do hate a job half done!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.
> 
> Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


That sounds like an excellent idea. You can get both together. I have a handheld one with a small light.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Id go for black too.


My kitchen was completely rebuilt 30+ years ago. The basic colour scheme is chocolate and cream, so my cooker is chocolate.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I expect most of you ladies in the UK are asleep by now, especially those going on coach outings in the morning. I hope you all have a great time & the weather is good to you.
> I had a good afternoon today. All my GSs came after school, they were so pleased to see each other, they are such good friends. DH went to get them all McDonalds for their tea, he was very popular, also it saved cooking!
> Have a good day everyone. Hugs to you all.


Playing with cousins and MacDonalds. Life has nothing better to offer.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea. You can get both together. I have a handheld one with a small light.


I've got one on a table stand with a light, use it all the time. I think I got that from the Knitting and Sewing SHow a few years back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My kitchen was completely rebuilt 30+ years ago. The basic colour scheme is chocolate and cream, so my cooker is chocolate.


You've just made me hungry for an eclair!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


What a lovely surprise. Another reason for thanksgiving.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You've just made me hungry for an eclair!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


I could join you if I had one. The drawers in my kitchen are telling me I need to replace them and the doors are looking like they need renewing, but I would have to completely change the colour scheme and I still like this one. It is calm and neutral so anything I add can be bright and cheerful, though the machinery is all white.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could join you if I had one. The drawers in my kitchen are telling me I need to replace them and the doors are looking like they need renewing, but I would have to completely change the colour scheme and I still like this one. It is calm and neutral so anything I add can be bright and cheerful, though the machinery is all white.


Could you just have new doors and drawer fronts? I know a couple of people that have done that and they look like they have a brand new kitchen!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 2'C (36'F) Blue sky above.
I picked my easiest project last night and just knit it. It was that kind of day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could join you if I had one. The drawers in my kitchen are telling me I need to replace them and the doors are looking like they need renewing, but I would have to completely change the colour scheme and I still like this one. It is calm and neutral so anything I add can be bright and cheerful, though the machinery is all white.





London Girl said:


> Could you just have new doors and drawer fronts? I know a couple of people that have done that and they look like they have a brand new kitchen!


We remodeled the kitchen not that long ago and we need to do work in there again. The new drawers in the new cabinets are crap. They're made of some sort of sawdust compound that is pressed into shape. If you put anything heavier than towels in them, they break. We can salvage the wood fronts but we're going to have to remake the back parts with real wood this time.
Our kitchen is painted "Desert Sand", a pale yellowy-beige colour. And our cupboard and drawer fronts are caramel. The only thing non-neutral in the kitchen is the white appliances and the plants in front of the patio doors.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My kitchen was completely rebuilt 30+ years ago. The basic colour scheme is chocolate and cream, so my cooker is chocolate.


I haven't seen a chocolate coloured one for years. Everything now is black, stainless steel or white. Not much choice here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I woke up early too this morning, so I turned over and went back to sleep :sm23: Off shopping now see you later. xxxx


Enjoy your day out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky!! I woke up early this morning and talked myself into going swimming!! I managed 28 lengths, pretty good for me considering I haven't swum for ages! When I was drying my hair afterwards, I heard two ladies saying that the baths had been closed for two weeks due to boiler failure, and had only reopened this morning. I would not have been a happy bunny if I had walked all the way there only to find it closed!! Having a rest and some coffee now then I have some more garden-tidying to do!! :sm22: Hope the shopping trip goes peacefully and enjoy your lunch out!! xxxx


I haven't gone swimming at the sports complex for years. It was great when it first opened, then it got too busy. It's hard to swim when you're basically shoulder to shoulder with everyone else. Floating in my sister's little pool was nice but it's not really set up for swimming either, just cooling off. 
It's nice that you can go swimming within walking distance.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> mORNING girls, its 6.45 and Im all ready, just got my coat to put in. Im off to the knitting and stitching show. I promise that tomorrrow I'll catch up (or try) I'm on page 333...see you all soon, and have a great day.


Have fun at the Knitting and Stitching show. There's a craft show in Toronto this weekend, but too many people for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Off out to Bath. Catch you later xxxx


Have a nice outing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've had our stove and refrigerator since we moved in 31 years ago. They won't be going with us when we move (whenever that will be). xxxooo


I take it no further news from the transit people.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was! We haven't seen him since last Christmas, so this is awesome to have him home even if it will be a short visit. :sm02: xxxooo


That was a wonderful visit. It's a good thing that you and Ric decided to stay home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still up having a bit of quiet time to myself. I'm going shopping tomorrow so no reason to get to bed early. I sometimes wish we had takeaways closer to us. xx


We once had a pizza delivered to our house when we lived out in the country. The fellow drove in a snowstorm and walked up and down over 600 feet of snowbanks to deliver to our door. The problem was, we didn't order the pizza. It was for the fellow across the road. 
My mum popped the pizza into the oven to warm it up and gave a coffee to the delivery guy while he sat with his wet feet on the heater and drank a cup of coffee. By the time he finished the coffee, the pizza was warm again. It had taken so long for the delivery that the pizza was going to be free anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like duck but it makes me really sick, unfortunately. We are having a chicken this year. I remember when I was young we always had a capon, they dont seem to sell them now. Last year we spent what seemed like a fortune on a turkey & was horrible. My SIL cooked it & he is a good cook. We are going away the day after Boxing Day & they have a carvery so I shall have turkey then.


Turkey's make too many leftovers. Even if we get a small one, we end up with too much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,its been stormy today. BUT Ive been sitting doing some x stitch and the time has flown. I dont see as well as I did but Im coping. I hope all of you thanksgiving ladies are having a great day.
> 
> Ie got to be up at 6am tomorrow to go to Harrogate. I think I might buy a magnefyer and a daylight bulb.


I could use one of those for work. Even with my computer glasses, I'm having problems seeing the screens on the little cell phones that I need to set up sometimes for work. I'm ok with the larger ones.
Have a great time at Harrogate.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How lovely for you Pam. Enjoy the time you have with him.


Thank you. I am! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> mORNING girls, its 6.45 and Im all ready, just got my coat to put in. Im off to the knitting and stitching show. I promise that tomorrrow I'll catch up (or try) I'm on page 333...see you all soon, and have a great day.


Have a fun outing, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Off out to Bath. Catch you later xxxx


You have a fun outing, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What a wonderful surprise. xx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a white, frosty Wales, I'm off out today as well ................ shopping, nowhere near as exciting as some people. It's a beautiful sunny morning here but freezing cold, must make sure the fire stays in while we are out. Back sometime. xx


I hope you have a good day out even if it is only shopping. Stay warm! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And very good news it is too, that is what Thanksgiving is supposed to be about, I believe, getting together with your family, so glad you had such a wonderful surprise, you probably really needed that!! xxxx


Definitely! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this recipe
> 
> Although there are literally hundreds of variations, today we're going to be looking at some of the more notable edible monstrosities from history.
> 
> ...


Impressive, maybe. Over the top, definitely.
I'll only do the tur-duck-en, and only when the whole family is coming over.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, hehehe! I made this for Joseph way back in March, when he was about to lose his hair. I think he tried it on just for fun but only wore the hat without the beard. xxxx :sm24:


Quite clever of you! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done you. Now take the rest of the day off. Mr P has been clearing leaves from ours and neighbours drive. Think most are down now. X


The leaves in our backyard all blew away. Same as every year. The only leaves we had to pick up and bag are on the front yard in front of the fence. Those ones get trapped by the fence and can;'t blow anywhere.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely surprise. Another reason for thanksgiving.


Indeed! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I;m going to sign off now. Everyone is moving about so I probably am supposed to be doing something.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I take it no further news from the transit people.


Not a word! :sm03: It's getting really frustrating but we just have to keep on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was a wonderful visit. It's a good thing that you and Ric decided to stay home for Thanksgiving.


Indeed, although he did send a text much earlier in the day wishing us a Happy Thanksgiving and wondering if we were going to my sister's, so he would have been dropped off there by the friend he came up with. They would have all loved to have seen him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Turkey's make too many leftovers. Even if we get a small one, we end up with too much.


I just cooked a turkey breast and have lots of it left over. Half of that will end up in soup. We'll have hot turkey sandwiches for our meal later today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find 30 degrees and sunny warmer than 30 degrees and cloudy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not easy when you've got to go out in it. xx :sm03:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Purple check this out before you buy black.
https://sebringdesignbuild.com/kitchen-appliances-colors-new-exciting-trends/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I find 30 degrees and sunny warmer than 30 degrees and cloudy.


Definitely! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You've just made me hungry for an eclair!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


I love the way you can turn everything to food. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Not a word! :sm03: It's getting really frustrating but we just have to keep on. xxxooo


I'm with you there, two viewers and then nothing, zero, zilch. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't gone swimming at the sports complex for years. It was great when it first opened, then it got too busy. It's hard to swim when you're basically shoulder to shoulder with everyone else. Floating in my sister's little pool was nice but it's not really set up for swimming either, just cooling off.
> It's nice that you can go swimming within walking distance.


Yes, I am lucky and I get a senior's discount!! It doesn't quite get shoulder to shoulder but some people seem to think the lane they are in is only for them and give sulky looks when you want them to share!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We once had a pizza delivered to our house when we lived out in the country. The fellow drove in a snowstorm and walked up and down over 600 feet of snowbanks to deliver to our door. The problem was, we didn't order the pizza. It was for the fellow across the road.
> My mum popped the pizza into the oven to warm it up and gave a coffee to the delivery guy while he sat with his wet feet on the heater and drank a cup of coffee. By the time he finished the coffee, the pizza was warm again. It had taken so long for the delivery that the pizza was going to be free anyways.


Aww, you's good people! I hope he got a tip, even if the pizza was free!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm with you there, two viewers and then nothing, zero, zilch. xx


And that can be so discouraging. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Quite clever of you! xxxooo


I'm sure it looked better on him!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The leaves in our backyard all blew away. Same as every year. The only leaves we had to pick up and bag are on the front yard in front of the fence. Those ones get trapped by the fence and can;'t blow anywhere.


I think all yours that blew away, blew up against my back gate - again!!!! :sm22: :sm11: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Indeed, although he did send a text much earlier in the day wishing us a Happy Thanksgiving and wondering if we were going to my sister's, so he would have been dropped off there by the friend he came up with. They would have all loved to have seen him. xxxooo


But I bet you loved having him to yourselves a lot more! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it looked better on him!!! :sm09: xxxx


Nooooo. It looks great on you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But I bet you loved having him to yourselves a lot more! xxxx


Yes, we do. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Purple check this out before you buy black.
> https://sebringdesignbuild.com/kitchen-appliances-colors-new-exciting-trends/


Wow, what a fabulous range of colours!! Like Binky, I want the Turquoise!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love the way you can turn everything to food. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I know, it's a nuisance most of the time!!! xxxx
:sm16: :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Nooooo. It looks great on you! :sm02: xxxooo


Do you think I should make myself one? Jill won't be seen out with me wearing that!! DH probably wouldn't even notice if I actually _grew_ a beard!!:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, what a fabulous range of colours!! Like Binky, I want the Turquoise!!! x


Wow is right. I want the turquoise, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Do you think I should make myself one? Jill won't be seen out with me wearing that!! DH probably wouldn't even notice if I actually _grew_ a beard!!:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Perhaps one to match your hair? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you think I should make myself one? Jill won't be seen out with me wearing that!! DH probably wouldn't even notice if I actually _grew_ a beard!!:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Oh, you make me laugh! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps one to match your hair? xxxx


It's got some blue streaks in it at the moment, shall I include them?! :sm08: :sm04: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, you make me laugh! :sm02: xxxooo


My work here is done, I'm goin' sewin'! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's got some blue streaks in it at the moment, shall I include them?! :sm08: :sm04: xxxx


Of course, unless you are going to change your hair streaks, it might a bit more difficult in the beard. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My work here is done, I'm goin' sewin'! Xxxxxxxx


Have fun!!!! Just got back from a quick trip to the yarn shop -- they are having 15% off for Black Friday, so I got some yarn for a top I want to make. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


What a great surprise for you, it as good you were Home. Have a great weekend all of you. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a great surprise for you, it as good you were Home. Have a great weekend all of you. xxx


Thank you! It's so awesome to have him home, even if only for a short time! I can't quit smiling! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> Purple check this out before you buy black.
> https://sebringdesignbuild.com/kitchen-appliances-colors-new-exciting-trends/


Ooooooh, love it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's so awesome to have him home, even if only for a short time! I can't quit smiling! xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone veryone. Hope you enjoyed the coach trips you lucky people. I expect you in 5he USA are full of turkey sandwiches, yum! Have a good rest of the day, I’m off to bed early. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back home. Had a great time and several glasses of mulled wine. Completely knackered. See you in the morning xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home. Had a great time and several glasses of mulled wine. Completely knackered. See you in the morning xx


Glad you had a good time, looking forward to hearing all about it tomorrow. Hope you sleep well. Night night. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home. Had a great time and several glasses of mulled wine. Completely knackered. See you in the morning xx


Glad you had a great time. Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty dull day here. Went and did a bit of shopping but no lunch company, Jamie's in Sweden and Chris has a sore throat so is staying away. An early night for me as I've a good book to read. Take care all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Pretty dull day here. Went and did a bit of shopping but no lunch company, Jamie's in Sweden and Chris has a sore throat so is staying away. An early night for me as I've a good book to read. Take care all.


Sleep well, Martina!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've had our stove and refrigerator since we moved in 31 years ago. They won't be going with us when we move (whenever that will be). xxxooo


I have been married 29 years and cannot begin to tell you how many appliances we have had none have lasted close to 15 years!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> I have been married 29 years and cannot begin to tell you how many appliances we have had none have lasted close to 15 years!


My grandmother's fridge was still in the house and working when they abandoned the homestead...I was in my 30's. It was a round cornered Frigidaire. Wish I had nabbed it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, what a fabulous range of colours!! Like Binky, I want the Turquoise!!! x


 :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's so awesome to have him home, even if only for a short time! I can't quit smiling! xxxooo


Happy for you. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> My grandmother's fridge was still in the house and working when they abandoned the homestead...I was in my 30's. It was a round cornered Frigidaire. Wish I had nabbed it.


They just don't make them like they used to do they


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I was completely shattered yesterday but it was a wonderful day today I have barely moved, we will put our tree up tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Happy for you. xoxo


Thank you, Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just don't make them like they used to do they


They definitely don't. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was completely shattered yesterday but it was a wonderful day today I have barely moved, we will put our tree up tomorrow.


Glad you had the chance to rest today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Pretty dull day here. Went and did a bit of shopping but no lunch company, Jamie's in Sweden and Chris has a sore throat so is staying away. An early night for me as I've a good book to read. Take care all.


Sometimes it's nice to have a quiet day even if it is enforced. Very wise to keep away from the sore throat. I too went to bed early and I finished my book,a good ending. What are you reading? Would you recommend it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
> Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


Enjoy your day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's so awesome to have him home, even if only for a short time! I can't quit smiling! xxxooo


I'm sure it is, enjoy every minute


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning all, have been busy in the kitchen getting things ready for my visitor next week. I should say I good morning from a very cold, white Wales. Yes woke up this morning and everything was white. We had SNOW in the night. Not a lot but enough to just cover everything and we keep having sleety showers, it only November!!!! Will get dinner later and then have a lazy afternoon, might have a long soak in the bath. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fro a lovely sunny Surrey, but a heavy frost overnight. In fact we had to scrape the frost off the car when we got back at 6.20 pm last night.

Had a really lovely day yesterday. Up early to catch the coach and a good drive to Bath. The coach driver dropped us off at the Fashion Museum and we had a look at all the fashions through the ages. There were some dresses there from the 16th century, all beautifully embroidered. The exhibition carried on through the ages and ended up with clothes I used to wear in the 1960s and 70s. There were also some shoes, gloves and fans. The amount of work in these items was breathtaking and all done by hand. There was a room where you could look at and try on some of the period clothes. One dress was very heavy and had an underskirt like a duvet, obviously designed to be worn in cold Victorian houses. My friend went to try on a fur coat only to be stops by another friend saying it belonged to one off our WI ladies!

We then walked into town and had a look at the Christmas market which was in the streets surrounding the Abbey. Of course we had to have some mulled wine to keep us warm! Found a little cafe for a snack lunch and then wandered round some more of the market and had a glass of mulled wine. There were some interesting stalls, but all I bought was some brownie for Mr P and some honey coated almonds.

We then decided to have a walk to look at the river and the famous bridge with houses on (photos to follow) and then back through the Guildhall Market which is a covered market and guess what? There was the most fantastic haberdashers in there selling everything from wool, threads, buttons, ribbons and all the stuff you could ever dream of, and all at very reasonable prices. I bought some felt fabric for our WI craft weekend.

We then strolled back to the coach station. Wasn't sure where we should be so I asked a very nice man in a hi viz jacket. He asked me which coach was I looking for, I said a white one. Apparently that was not the answer he was looking for as he told me there were 4 white ones waiting but non of them were our coach. We were a bit early so to pass the time we went a got a mulled wine to have on the journey home.

It took a long time bgetting out of Bath, but it was nice seeing all the Christmas lights. Once on the motorway we had a good drive home, but boy was I tired. Must have done quite a bit of walking.

Now I'm going to try and catch up with all your gossip. Happy Saturday. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
> Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


Enjoy your day out, mulled wine is very good for runny noses. I love you very much, but please change your avatar that is a terrible picturexxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a lovely sunny Surrey, but a heavy frost overnight. In fact we had to scrape the frost off the car when we got back at 6.20 pm last night.
> 
> Had a really lovely day yesterday. Up early to catch the coach and a good drive to Bath. The coach driver dropped us off at the Fashion Museum and we had a look at all the fashions through the ages. There were some dresses there from the 16th century, all beautifully embroidered. The exhibition carried on through the ages and ended up with clothes I used to wear in the 1960s and 70s. There were also some shoes, gloves and fans. The amount of work in these items was breathtaking and all done by hand. There was a room where you could look at and try on some of the period clothes. One dress was very heavy and had an underskirt like a duvet, obviously designed to be worn in cold Victorian houses. My friend went to try on a fur coat only to be stops by another friend saying it belonged to one off our WI ladies!
> 
> ...


Sounds (mulled) like a (mulled) wonderful (mulled) day out. No (mulled) wonder you were (mulled) tired last night. Look forward to the (mulled) pictures. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Sometimes it's nice to have a quiet day even if it is enforced. Very wise to keep away from the sore throat. I too went to bed early and I finished my book,a good ending. What are you reading? Would you recommend it?


Yes. It's an early Patricia Cornwell.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds (mulled) like a (mulled) wonderful (mulled) day out. No (mulled) wonder you were (mulled) tired last night. Look forward to the (mulled) pictures. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Good one !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been busy in the kitchen getting things ready for my visitor next week. I should say I good morning from a very cold, white Wales. Yes woke up this morning and everything was white. We had SNOW in the night. Not a lot but enough to just cover everything and we keep having sleety showers, it only November!!!! Will get dinner later and then have a lazy afternoon, might have a long soak in the bath. See you all later. xx


Good mornng Jackie. Stay warm and don't forget you can always escape here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's some photos from yesterday...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
> Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


Hope your day goes well. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Purple.... Sounds like a wonderful day! I’m not surprised you were tired when you got home. Bath is such a beautiful place, I love it there. Make sure you have a rest today, perhaps make some mulled wine?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:



> Good belated morning all, have been busy in the kitchen getting things ready for my visitor next week. I should say I good morning from a very cold, white Wales. Yes woke up this morning and everything was white. We had SNOW in the night. Not a lot but enough to just cover everything and we keep having sleety showers, it only November!!!! Will get dinner later and then have a lazy afternoon, might have a long soak in the bath. See you all later. xx


Snow........keep warm, enjoy your bath!,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Purple.... Sounds like a wonderful day! I'm not surprised you were tired when you got home. Bath is such a beautiful place, I love it there. Make sure you have a rest today, perhaps make some mulled wine?


Mulled wine is so therapeutic. How you are doing ok. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a very chilly day in London. My DD is singing with our choir today at the Cutty Sark in Greenwich. It’s always a good one as there are lots of people down there. I have not been to choir since the summer, so miss it. I was going to watch them but I really cant manage it, sitting in the cold is not an option for me at the moment. 
My best friend’s DIL has asked me to make their baby a cardigan as she has already grown out of the ones I made her, she was nearly 10lb when she was born. That’s her Christmas present sorted, I had already got yarn so I’m going to get knitting. Also my DD’s friend is having a baby soon who will have a form of dwarfism & will be about 3lb when born, as her sister was, so I have also promised to knit her a couple of bits. My fingers are going to be flying, at least they are working unlike the rest of me! Have a good day everyone. X
,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you are having a fun filled excursion without any heeby jeebies.


London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
> Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It sounds like the weather outside if frightful. Glad you are snug and warm inside.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been busy in the kitchen getting things ready for my visitor next week. I should say I good morning from a very cold, white Wales. Yes woke up this morning and everything was white. We had SNOW in the night. Not a lot but enough to just cover everything and we keep having sleety showers, it only November!!!! Will get dinner later and then have a lazy afternoon, might have a long soak in the bath. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Thanks for taking us on your outing. Sounds like you had a good time.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a lovely sunny Surrey, but a heavy frost overnight. In fact we had to scrape the frost off the car when we got back at 6.20 pm last night.
> 
> Had a really lovely day yesterday. Up early to catch the coach and a good drive to Bath. The coach driver dropped us off at the Fashion Museum and we had a look at all the fashions through the ages. There were some dresses there from the 16th century, all beautifully embroidered. The exhibition carried on through the ages and ended up with clothes I used to wear in the 1960s and 70s. There were also some shoes, gloves and fans. The amount of work in these items was breathtaking and all done by hand. There was a room where you could look at and try on some of the period clothes. One dress was very heavy and had an underskirt like a duvet, obviously designed to be worn in cold Victorian houses. My friend went to try on a fur coat only to be stops by another friend saying it belonged to one off our WI ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Knitting for the babies will keep you busy for some time. I find knitting for wee ones very enjoyable.


LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very chilly day in London. My DD is singing with our choir today at the Cutty Sark in Greenwich. It's always a good one as there are lots of people down there. I have not been to choir since the summer, so miss it. I was going to watch them but I really cant manage it, sitting in the cold is not an option for me at the moment.
> My best friend's DIL has asked me to make their baby a cardigan as she has already grown out of the ones I made her, she was nearly 10lb when she was born. That's her Christmas present sorted, I had already got yarn so I'm going to get knitting. Also my DD's friend is having a baby soon who will have a form of dwarfism & will be about 3lb when born, as her sister was, so I have also promised to knit her a couple of bits. My fingers are going to be flying, at least they are working unlike the rest of me! Have a good day everyone. X
> ,


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like the weather outside if frightful. Glad you are snug and warm inside.


And intend to stay here. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes. It's an early Patricia Cornwell.


Thanks for the info, that's more DH's type of book.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos from yesterday...


Great pictures, now I've seen your houses on the bridge I realised I knew what you were talking about. I saw a Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very chilly day in London. My DD is singing with our choir today at the Cutty Sark in Greenwich. It's always a good one as there are lots of people down there. I have not been to choir since the summer, so miss it. I was going to watch them but I really cant manage it, sitting in the cold is not an option for me at the moment.
> My best friend's DIL has asked me to make their baby a cardigan as she has already grown out of the ones I made her, she was nearly 10lb when she was born. That's her Christmas present sorted, I had already got yarn so I'm going to get knitting. Also my DD's friend is having a baby soon who will have a form of dwarfism & will be about 3lb when born, as her sister was, so I have also promised to knit her a couple of bits. My fingers are going to be flying, at least they are working unlike the rest of me! Have a good day everyone. X
> ,


A lovely way to spend your time


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A quick good morning from a very chilly London! Just to remind you that I am out all day today, having fun in Bury St Edmunds with Jill! My nose is running like Mo Farrah, hope I'm not getting the heeby jeebies!!
> Have a safe and pleasant day everyone, love you lots xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx


Have a great time! Sorry you've got a runny nose. I hope it's nothing serious. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sure it is, enjoy every minute


We have been. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been busy in the kitchen getting things ready for my visitor next week. I should say I good morning from a very cold, white Wales. Yes woke up this morning and everything was white. We had SNOW in the night. Not a lot but enough to just cover everything and we keep having sleety showers, it only November!!!! Will get dinner later and then have a lazy afternoon, might have a long soak in the bath. See you all later. xx


Snow and sleet?!!! Yes, stay in and stay warm and be lazy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a lovely sunny Surrey, but a heavy frost overnight. In fact we had to scrape the frost off the car when we got back at 6.20 pm last night.
> 
> Had a really lovely day yesterday. Up early to catch the coach and a good drive to Bath. The coach driver dropped us off at the Fashion Museum and we had a look at all the fashions through the ages. There were some dresses there from the 16th century, all beautifully embroidered. The exhibition carried on through the ages and ended up with clothes I used to wear in the 1960s and 70s. There were also some shoes, gloves and fans. The amount of work in these items was breathtaking and all done by hand. There was a room where you could look at and try on some of the period clothes. One dress was very heavy and had an underskirt like a duvet, obviously designed to be worn in cold Victorian houses. My friend went to try on a fur coat only to be stops by another friend saying it belonged to one off our WI ladies!
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very enjoyable outing. Glad you enjoyed yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos from yesterday...


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great pictures, now I've seen your houses on the bridge I realised I knew what you were talking about. I saw a Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath


If it was at the American museum I went to that too. There is one of his exhibitions on at Mottisfont Abbey (NT) until some time in Jan.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We have been. Thank you! xxxooo


How lovely to see Chris over Thanksgiving.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could you just have new doors and drawer fronts? I know a couple of people that have done that and they look like they have a brand new kitchen!


No. The whole lot's tired.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Pretty dull day here. Went and did a bit of shopping but no lunch company, Jamie's in Sweden and Chris has a sore throat so is staying away. An early night for me as I've a good book to read. Take care all.


Reading in a warm bed sounds good to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a lovely sunny Surrey, but a heavy frost overnight. In fact we had to scrape the frost off the car when we got back at 6.20 pm last night.
> 
> Had a really lovely day yesterday. Up early to catch the coach and a good drive to Bath. The coach driver dropped us off at the Fashion Museum and we had a look at all the fashions through the ages. There were some dresses there from the 16th century, all beautifully embroidered. The exhibition carried on through the ages and ended up with clothes I used to wear in the 1960s and 70s. There were also some shoes, gloves and fans. The amount of work in these items was breathtaking and all done by hand. There was a room where you could look at and try on some of the period clothes. One dress was very heavy and had an underskirt like a duvet, obviously designed to be worn in cold Victorian houses. My friend went to try on a fur coat only to be stops by another friend saying it belonged to one off our WI ladies!
> 
> ...


Sounds like another good day. Especially keeping topped up with mulled wine!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If it was at the American museum I went to that too. There is one of his exhibitions on at Mottisfont Abbey (NT) until some time in Jan.xx


Yes that's where it was. Surprisingly DH enjoyed it too,he was especially taken by the quilts and the quality of work and the use of colour.
Now you mention it I seem to remember seeing it advertised the last time we went to a NT property


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Good for you, picture please when they come. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


What colour have you ordered? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like another good day. Especially keeping topped up with mulled wine!


A very good day xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How lovely to see Chris over Thanksgiving.xxx


It's was great! He's now on his way back to southern Oregon. Sad to see him leave but we had a really good visit. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good for you, picture please when they come. xx


Definitely :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What colour have you ordered? Xx


Very boring I'm afraid,dark tan


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's was great! He's now on his way back to southern Oregon. Sad to see him leave but we had a really good visit. :sm02: xxxooo


Safe travels to him and glad you enjoyed his visit


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Very boring I'm afraid,dark tan


When I've got these I can start to think about some more exciting ones. The ones I have ordered are called 'for life', very expensive but they will replace them when worn out. I think they will look good with my short skirts


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Very boring I'm afraid,dark tan


Wot! Not green! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When I've got these I can start to think about some more exciting ones. The ones I have ordered are called 'for life', very expensive but they will replace them when worn out. I think they will look good with my short skirts


Sounds fantastic. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great pictures, now I've seen your houses on the bridge I realised I knew what you were talking about. I saw a Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath


That had to have been fabulous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's was great! He's now on his way back to southern Oregon. Sad to see him leave but we had a really good visit. :sm02: xxxooo


That was fantastic.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, sorry I've been missing. I'm home from my trip to harrogate and another day has passed and I'm at Stephens. Yesterday at the knitting show I treated myself to a couple of magnifiers. Ann (sues mam) and me had a tiring but good day with a few laughs at some of the sites. I also bought another Christmas prezzie. Last night I had a bit bother with the wifi and I couldn't be bothered to sort it out. SO.... I'm going to try and catch up now.

The boys had half a dozen friends meet here tonight as they are all going to a private party. Stephen is on car duty to bring them home...it's good to see them all go out together. They seemed very nice young men. All of them about six foot. 

I hope you all had a good holiday my USA friends


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, sorry I've been missing. I'm home from my trip to harrogate and another day has passed and I'm at Stephens. Yesterday at the knitting show I treated myself to a couple of magnifiers. Ann (sues mam) and me had a tiring but good day with a few laughs at some of the sites. I also bought another Christmas prezzie. Last night I had a bit bother with the wifi and I couldn't be bothered to sort it out. SO.... I'm going to try and catch up now.
> 
> The boys had half a dozen friends meet here tonight as they are all going to a private party. Stephen is on car duty to bring them home...it's good to see them all go out together. They seemed very nice young men. All of them about six foot.
> 
> I hope you all had a good holiday my USA friends


Sounds like a great day out and glad you found a magnifier. I'm really getting the urge to go out and spend some money but can't find anywhere around here to do it. (Not my money, someone else's). xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hardware stores are one of my favourite places....probably because my future is going to be full of do it yourself. :sm17: xoxox


Love you trish. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love that one.
> Definitely get it in burgundy and decorate the kitchen to match it.


I vote for burgundy too.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric and I decided to stay home by ourselves this year (first time in the 41 years we've been together that it was just the two of us for the holiday) and not make the drive down to spend Thanksgiving with the family because the traffic is so horrendous. Well, just as I was cleaning up and putting the food away, there was a knock on the door and our DS walked through! What a wonderful surprise that was for us! One of the supervisors where he works was driving up here to visit family, so Chris got a ride with him. He's only able to stay a couple of days, but it's such a treat having him here, we're not going to complain about the length of the stay! He got out the leftovers and fixed himself a meal (most of it was still warm). That's my good news for now. xxxooo


What a lovely surprise for you, you deserve it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My kitchen was completely rebuilt 30+ years ago. The basic colour scheme is chocolate and cream, so my cooker is chocolate.


Does it not melt when you turn the oven on"


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That had to have been fabulous.


It was xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Does it not melt when you turn the oven on"


Heehee. They were selling chocolate teapots at the Christmas market. They were full of marshmallows ad you poured hot liquid into it and it becme a fondeu. The chocolate gradually melted and you could then scoop it up with a spoon. A bit too much chocolata overload for me. I prefer my chocolate very dark and one square at a time with a glass of wine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Does it not melt when you turn the oven on"


Oooh we're on the ball tonight. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Safe travels to him and glad you enjoyed his visit


Thank you, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That was fantastic.


Thanks, Jeanette. It really was! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, sorry I've been missing. I'm home from my trip to harrogate and another day has passed and I'm at Stephens. Yesterday at the knitting show I treated myself to a couple of magnifiers. Ann (sues mam) and me had a tiring but good day with a few laughs at some of the sites. I also bought another Christmas prezzie. Last night I had a bit bother with the wifi and I couldn't be bothered to sort it out. SO.... I'm going to try and catch up now.
> 
> The boys had half a dozen friends meet here tonight as they are all going to a private party. Stephen is on car duty to bring them home...it's good to see them all go out together. They seemed very nice young men. All of them about six foot.
> 
> I hope you all had a good holiday my USA friends


That sounds like a great day out for you. Enjoy your time at Stephen's. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a lovely surprise for you, you deserve it.


Thank you, Susan. It was so great to have him here. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


Sounds like a wonderful day, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


Those are really pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we still didn't get our Christmas tree up oh well I would at least like to have it up by this coming Friday!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, sorry I've been missing. I'm home from my trip to harrogate and another day has passed and I'm at Stephens. Yesterday at the knitting show I treated myself to a couple of magnifiers. Ann (sues mam) and me had a tiring but good day with a few laughs at some of the sites. I also bought another Christmas prezzie. Last night I had a bit bother with the wifi and I couldn't be bothered to sort it out. SO.... I'm going to try and catch up now.
> 
> The boys had half a dozen friends meet here tonight as they are all going to a private party. Stephen is on car duty to bring them home...it's good to see them all go out together. They seemed very nice young men. All of them about six foot.
> 
> I hope you all had a good holiday my USA friends


You have been having a good time by the sounds of it. It's great when you get to meet the friends of the teens, you realise they are quite capable of making good choices


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


Great, really pretty


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we still didn't get our Christmas tree up oh well I would at least like to have it up by this coming Friday!!


I am always surprised at how early (to me) a lot of people in the US put their tree and decorations. I try to get ours up the weekend before Christmas and take it down on twelfth night, 6th January.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


What a lovely day.

How old is Lilly? I ask because I have been doing a knitting club at school and I thought while I worked with one child on actual knitting the others could do knitting Nancy but only one of them could manage it, the same one who could manage actual knitting! They have enjoyed making pompoms though. I got them to make their own pompom maker and off they went


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


What beautiful flowerz xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


Sounds a great day, apart from the mess in the kitchen. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very cold Wales but no surprise snowfall in the night, there's still snow in the garden from Friday night. It's a toss up today whether I do the ironing or get the labels printed for our Christmas cards but I think the labels will win as I can do that sitting in front of the fire, ironing can wait until tomorrow (or the next day). Will be back later. Have a nice restful Sunday. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold Wales but no surprise snowfall in the night, there's still snow in the garden from Friday night. It's a toss up today whether I do the ironing or get the labels printed for our Christmas cards but I think the labels will win as I can do that sitting in front of the fire, ironing can wait until tomorrow (or the next day). Will be back later. Have a nice restful Sunday. xx


I iron as I need it and, unless I'm feeling really kind I only iron what I need. Everyone knows where the ironing board/iron are located....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It's lovely and sunny. COLD as well. I'm going home today and hopefully do some craft this afternoon. Happy new week.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I iron as I need it and, unless I'm feeling really kind I only iron what I need. Everyone knows where the ironing board/iron are located....


DH does as well but the only time I can remember him using it was when I was I hospital and he tried to ironed my pj's ................ I'll say no more. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's lovely and sunny. COLD as well. I'm going home today and hopefully do some craft this afternoon. Happy new week.


Very cold here as well the snow won't shift from the grass, we keep getting sleety showers. xx :sm25:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


They are interesting Judi, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely day.
> 
> How old is Lilly? I ask because I have been doing a knitting club at school and I thought while I worked with one child on actual knitting the others could do knitting Nancy but only one of them could manage it, the same one who could manage actual knitting! They have enjoyed making pompoms though. I got them to make their own pompom maker and off they went


Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another sunny and very frosty day in Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday decluttering my china cupboards. I hav enough china to feed an army and as I am not going to be doing that in the foreseeable future a lot is going to go. Today I am going through all the cake tins I have and getting rid of a lot of those.

Did a bit of crochet last night. I am making LM1 a messy bun hat.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The mess was easily cleaned up. Throw everything in the dishwasher and wash off counter and stove.That was much easier to clean up than when she made spaghetti last week. Somehow she got spaghetti sauce on the her clothes, the counter, the floor, the stove, and the ceiling. Thank goodness for magic eraser she was able to get the bright red spots off the white ceiling.


Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a great day, apart from the mess in the kitchen. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


Not used them but have seen them. I have made tiny pompoms using a fork. Much easier to get off and you can tie the middle first. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold Wales but no surprise snowfall in the night, there's still snow in the garden from Friday night. It's a toss up today whether I do the ironing or get the labels printed for our Christmas cards but I think the labels will win as I can do that sitting in front of the fire, ironing can wait until tomorrow (or the next day). Will be back later. Have a nice restful Sunday. xx


Or the day after that. I also wish you a restful Sunday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> The mess was easily cleaned up. Throw everything in the dishwasher and wash off counter and stove.That was much easier to clean up than when she made spaghetti last week. Somehow she got spaghetti sauce on the her clothes, the counter, the floor, the stove, and the ceiling. Thank goodness for magic eraser she was able to get the bright red spots off the white ceiling.


That's some distance she covered. Perhaps she should take up discus or javeline. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's lovely and sunny. COLD as well. I'm going home today and hopefully do some craft this afternoon. Happy new week.


Morning. Sunny days and cold temperatures seem to go together. Clear skies lets the heat rise from the earth. I will take cold and sunny over gray and warmer any day. Hope you are enjoying your day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. LM1 is sure to enjoy the hat. They are very popular right now. Did you use the elastic pony tail holder around the opening?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another sunny and very frosty day in Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday decluttering my china cupboards. I hav enough china to feed an army and as I am not going to be doing that in the foreseeable future a lot is going to go. Today I am going through all the cake tins I have and getting rid of a lot of those.
> 
> Did a bit of crochet last night. I am making LM1 a messy bun hat.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


No I haven't jinx. I think most seven year olds want instant success it's part of the learning curve. My son was very much like it. Enjoy your time with her as I know you do. They grow so quickly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Exactly the same idea. I could not believe how much quicker and nicer her pom poms are compared to the ones I spend a ton of time making on the clover brand maker.


PurpleFi said:


> Not used them but have seen them. I have made tiny pompoms using a fork. Much easier to get off and you can tie the middle first. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will mention that to her. Maybe now she is ready to smile about it.


PurpleFi said:


> That's some distance she covered. Perhaps she should take up discus or javeline. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. LM1 is sure to enjoy the hat. They are very popular right now. Did you use the elastic pony tail holder around the opening?


Yes I did. Worries that I used to big a one, but she does have a mass of hair.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They were interesting and enjoyable.


Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bigger might be better in order to get the hat on. When she tries it on let us know what size she thinks would be best.


PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did. Worries that I used to big a one, but she does have a mass of hair.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Exactly the same idea. I could not believe how much quicker and nicer her pom poms are compared to the ones I spend a ton of time making on the clover brand maker.


I think I am a non gadget person and always find a way to make things using just the basic stuff I have lying around. Mr P has several times offered to buy me a new sewing machine but I am still happy with the one my parents bought me for my 21st birthday, it does all that I need.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Or the day after that. I also wish you a restful Sunday.


Yes a sort of 'whenever' attitude goes with ironing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Bigger might be better in order to get the hat on. When she tries it on let us know what size she thinks would be best.


Will do. I will try to get it finished today if I don't get distracted doing other stuff and my thumb does not complain. xx

Off to throw baking tins around the kitchen. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes a sort of 'whenever' attitude goes with ironing. xx


And any other kinds of houswork. Morning Jackie, how are you today? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I so wish I had kept my first sewing machine. I bought it on time payments when I was 16. All metal parts never needed to be adjusted. I got rid of it in favor of a "newer better" model made with plastic gears.
I have had to replace that one several times, but am sure the oldest one would still be going strong.


PurpleFi said:


> I think I am a non gadget person and always find a way to make things using just the basic stuff I have lying around. Mr P has several times offered to buy me a new sewing machine but I am still happy with the one my parents bought me for my 21st birthday, it does all that I need.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I so wish I had kept my first sewing machine. I bought it on time payments when I was 16. All metal parts never needed to be adjusted. I got rid of it in favor of a "newer better" model made with plastic gears.
> I have had to replace that one several times, but am sure the oldest one would still be going strong.


Yes this one is all metal and I have a lovely man that comes home to service it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> And any other kinds of houswork. Morning Jackie, how are you today? xx


I'm fine and agree about housework. DH seems to have brought half the woodshed in with him when he got logs in and scattered it all over the rug, I really should get the hoover out but it might wait 'til I have a mini-blitz b.v. (before visitor). Would love to escape to you but I think it might be a bit obvious if I disappear again when she comes, so will grit my teeth and bite my tongue and take it out on DH when she's gone to bed.
Have fun throwing cake tins around, tell Mr. P to keep out the way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine and agree about housework. DH seems to have brought half the woodshed in with him when he got logs in and scattered it all over the rug, I really should get the hoover out but it might wait 'til I have a mini-blitz b.v. (before visitor). Would love to escape to you but I think it might be a bit obvious if I disappear again when she comes, so will grit my teeth and bite my tongue and take it out on DH when she's gone to bed.
> Have fun throwing cake tins around, tell Mr. P to keep out the way. xx


Done a bit of throwing and Mr P helped. Just how many cake tins does a girl need? Still keeping quite a few but throwing out about a third. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your day out, mulled wine is very good for runny noses. I love you very much, but please change your avatar that is a terrible picturexxxxxx


Hehehe, done!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like the weather outside if frightful. Glad you are snug and warm inside.


I also hope the fire is so delightful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Knitting for the babies will keep you busy for some time. I find knitting for wee ones very enjoyable.


...and quick!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great pictures, now I've seen your houses on the bridge I realised I knew what you were talking about. I saw a Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath


I think I remember that!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank You!


London Girl said:


> Hehehe, done!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Nice work and clever going!! I bet you can't wait to get your feet into them and I can't wait to see them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's was great! He's now on his way back to southern Oregon. Sad to see him leave but we had a really good visit. :sm02: xxxooo


Wonderful and just what you needed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Very boring I'm afraid,dark tan


Very serviceable, as they used to say back in the dark ages!! Seriously, good choice, they will go with everything!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So true. I tend to do quick projects. I envy those that find enjoyment with patterns that take days,
weeks, and even month, perhaps years to complete.


London Girl said:


> ...and quick!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When I've got these I can start to think about some more exciting ones. The ones I have ordered are called 'for life', very expensive but they will replace them when worn out. I think they will look good with my short skirts


Don't forget to complete the online guarantee and get some balsom to keep them looking good!! Liv has some purple patent Doc Marten's boots and they look great with everything!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Does it not melt when you turn the oven on"


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


That sounds like a great day, jinx, so glad you had your lovely family around you and spent some time crafting with the little one!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ð


Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I iron as I need it and, unless I'm feeling really kind I only iron what I need. Everyone knows where the ironing board/iron are located....


Very wise!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's lovely and sunny. COLD as well. I'm going home today and hopefully do some craft this afternoon. Happy new week.


Hi Susan, glad you will get back to your own house today and it's good to hear you looking forward to doing some crafting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very cold here as well the snow won't shift from the grass, we keep getting sleety showers. xx :sm25:


Hope that lovely fire is well stoked up! Stay in and stay warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


I haven't seen them and couldn't find them online but they sound interesting! We used to make them from circles cut out of cereal boxes!! Lily sounds like my dgd, Liv. She really wants to knit and keeps trying but just hasn't got any patience. I'm not giving up though!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The mess was easily cleaned up. Throw everything in the dishwasher and wash off counter and stove.That was much easier to clean up than when she made spaghetti last week. Somehow she got spaghetti sauce on the her clothes, the counter, the floor, the stove, and the ceiling. Thank goodness for magic eraser she was able to get the bright red spots off the white ceiling.


The ceiling??!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm04: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!

Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!

Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, the ceiling. Somehow or other she was trying to remove the lid with a knife as a pry tool. The lid gave way and it went flying. She was not amused and I was laughing like crazy inside. Of course it was my openers fault as it did not work properly. She thought maybe the opener was only for left handed people, oh she was angry. She would have been better off laughing instead of getting upset.


London Girl said:


> The ceiling??!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm04: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Done a bit of throwing and Mr P helped. Just how many cake tins does a girl need? Still keeping quite a few but throwing out about a third. Xx


What's the betting you've thrown the one you want next month away? xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


Shame about the hold-up, it could only happen to you couldn't it. At least you got a lovely meal and a look round, had a look on their web site and it seems a huge Christmas market, perhaps an overnight stay would be better. Maybe I will be living a bit closer to there one year. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


Thanks for your reply. I haven't seen or used that kind. Here's a link to the one I got the children to make https://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/how-to-make-pom-poms.html


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> The mess was easily cleaned up. Throw everything in the dishwasher and wash off counter and stove.That was much easier to clean up than when she made spaghetti last week. Somehow she got spaghetti sauce on the her clothes, the counter, the floor, the stove, and the ceiling. Thank goodness for magic eraser she was able to get the bright red spots off the white ceiling.


The spots off the ceiling :sm19: she must have had a fine time :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not used them but have seen them. I have made tiny pompoms using a fork. Much easier to get off and you can tie the middle first. xxx


Oooh thanks for the idea, guess what we will be doing in knitting club this week...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sunny days and cold temperatures seem to go together. Clear skies lets the heat rise from the earth. I will take cold and sunny over gray and warmer any day. Hope you are enjoying your day.


Ditto


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think I remember that!! xxx


I think it was three years ago when DH and I went away to celebrated our silver wedding anniversary


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for your reply. I haven't seen or used that kind. Here's a link to the one I got the children to make https://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/how-to-make-pom-poms.html


https://www.google.com/search?q=classic+knit+pom+pom+maker&rlz=1C1AVFA_enUS759US765&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM%253A%252CFRmYPuQ3ZwMPEM%252C_&usg=__5Jpay2GUYrBSGCtByxY5Z80x9GM%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipg6L7sdzXAhXIzIMKHWstCpkQ9QEISjAF#imgrc=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM:
If this link works it is the yellow gadget. The top forks are for larger ones and the bottom forks are for smaller ones. Just lay a length of yarn on the u of the fork, wrap yarn around and around the forks, tie with the length of yarn and cut. I was amazed at quick it is and how nice the pom poms are. I had never seen it before. I would never have purchased it, but it came free with the knitting Nancy and it was half price. :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice work and clever going!! I bet you can't wait to get your feet into them and I can't wait to see them!! xxxx


I'm really excited, I think DH is now fed up about me mentioning them. Here's a link to what they look like,as I say not as interesting as some DMs you can get

http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-hardlife-1461-forlife-x

I chose the dark tan


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very serviceable, as they used to say back in the dark ages!! Seriously, good choice, they will go with everything!! xxxx


My thoughts exactly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:



> I've done something exciting today, I went up to Covent Garden to the Dr. Martens shop and tried on the shoes I've been saving for for ages. Then came home and ordered them on line, I got them with a third off in the Black Friday sale, and post & packing was free. They will arrive this coming week, doing a happy dance, so excited :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Hope they are a funky colour! My DD loves them too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to complete the online guarantee and get some balsom to keep them looking good!! Liv has some purple patent Doc Marten's boots and they look great with everything!!!xxxx


I had spotted the online guarantee, but didn't notice the balsom, I going back to look for that and order it


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!


That's amazing for two years of growth


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


Oh what a shame. Glad the lunch was good,if a little pricey


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The spots off the ceiling :sm19: she must have had a fine time :sm09:


I've since read on and seen your reply to June


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=classic+knit+pom+pom+maker&rlz=1C1AVFA_enUS759US765&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM%253A%252CFRmYPuQ3ZwMPEM%252C_&usg=__5Jpay2GUYrBSGCtByxY5Z80x9GM%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipg6L7sdzXAhXIzIMKHWstCpkQ9QEISjAF#imgrc=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM:
> If this link works it is the yellow gadget. The top forks are for larger ones and the bottom forks are for smaller ones. Just lay a length of yarn on the u of the fork, wrap yarn around and around the forks, tie with the length of yarn and cut. I was amazed at quick it is and how nice the pom poms are. I had never seen it before. I would never have purchased it, but it came free with the knitting Nancy and it was half price. :sm24:


That's a great gadget. I might invest in one


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope they are a funky colour! My DD loves them too.


Afraid not,read on to find out


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehe, done!! xxxxx


Thank you, that's better. I love this photo of you.xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


We could do a trip there one day. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I iron as I need it and, unless I'm feeling really kind I only iron what I need. Everyone knows where the ironing board/iron are located....


I do the same thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wonderful and just what you needed!! xxxx


It was! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Shame about the hold-up, it could only happen to you couldn't it. At least you got a lovely meal and a look round, had a look on their web site and it seems a huge Christmas market, perhaps an overnight stay would be better. Maybe I will be living a bit closer to there one year. xxxx


Can you put me up for the night then?! Seriously, I agree, it's a bit of a drive from here and much longer on the train which is not cheap either but it's a lovely place to live if you are looking in that direction......!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


Interesting is definitely a good way to describe the day you had. Glad you enjoyed your meal! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=classic+knit+pom+pom+maker&rlz=1C1AVFA_enUS759US765&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM%253A%252CFRmYPuQ3ZwMPEM%252C_&usg=__5Jpay2GUYrBSGCtByxY5Z80x9GM%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipg6L7sdzXAhXIzIMKHWstCpkQ9QEISjAF#imgrc=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM:
> If this link works it is the yellow gadget. The top forks are for larger ones and the bottom forks are for smaller ones. Just lay a length of yarn on the u of the fork, wrap yarn around and around the forks, tie with the length of yarn and cut. I was amazed at quick it is and how nice the pom poms are. I had never seen it before. I would never have purchased it, but it came free with the knitting Nancy and it was half price. :sm24:


Yeah, that worked! Haven't seen it but it looks like a good and simple design!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm really excited, I think DH is now fed up about me mentioning them. Here's a link to what they look like,as I say not as interesting as some DMs you can get
> 
> http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-hardlife-1461-forlife-x
> 
> I chose the dark tan


Very nice, DH has a pair of Cherry Reds in the hall cupboard that he used to wear while hiking the Cornish Footpaths!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I had spotted the online guarantee, but didn't notice the balsom, I going back to look for that and order it


Good idea, wouldn't mind betting that it could affect the guarantee if they say you haven't treated them as they should be! Enjoy! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, that's better. I love this photo of you.xxxxx


I like it too, I look almost human!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could do a trip there one day. Xx


I was looking on the way home, it's a 90 minute drive from here and three hours by train. I quite like Jacky's suggestion of an overnight stay though, it could be the new York, so to speak!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Can you put me up for the night then?! Seriously, I agree, it's a bit of a drive from here and much longer on the train which is not cheap either but it's a lovely place to live if you are looking in that direction......!! xxxx


We might be in easier range if we ever get to move. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am always surprised at how early (to me) a lot of people in the US put their tree and decorations. I try to get ours up the weekend before Christmas and take it down on twelfth night, 6th January.


We always take them down the day after if it was up to me though I would wait till at least two days after, DH would take it down Christmas evening if he thought he could :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you put me up for the night then?! Seriously, I agree, it's a bit of a drive from here and much longer on the train which is not cheap either but it's a lovely place to live if you are looking in that direction......!! xxxx


I agree. Bury is lovely xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was looking on the way home, it's a 90 minute drive from here and three hours by train. I quite like Jacky's suggestion of an overnight stay though, it could be the new York, so to speak!!! xxxx


????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like it too, I look almost human!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


You look gorgeous xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We always take them down the day after if it was up to me though I would wait till at least two days after, DH would take it down Christmas evening if he thought he could :sm02:


Oh that's a shame don't you do the 12 days of Christmas and take them down on 12th night?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The mess was easily cleaned up. Throw everything in the dishwasher and wash off counter and stove.That was much easier to clean up than when she made spaghetti last week. Somehow she got spaghetti sauce on the her clothes, the counter, the floor, the stove, and the ceiling. Thank goodness for magic eraser she was able to get the bright red spots off the white ceiling.


DS had gotten something red on my counters and so I put a little baking soda on the spots then poured vinegar on it and the spots came out it was amazing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We might be in easier range if we ever get to move. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I use baking soda or vinegar as a cleaner I always think of what it must do to ones innards when they are eaten. They work good together even on sink drain clogs.


binkbrice said:


> DS had gotten something red on my counters and so I put a little baking soda on the spots then poured vinegar on it and the spots came out it was amazing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Ive tried my magnifiers and one of them isnt really what I wanted. I think I'll be able to use it though. Ive had tea with Marg and caught up on putting the world to rights. I havent cross stitched today. Im taking easy knitting to s and b tomorrow. I couldnt concentrate on cross stitching. Marg was trying to find her cross stitching as she's sick of making cards. Last I heard was that her search had started her to tidy her crafts up and she was in a mess. Join the club Marg. hahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh that's a shame don't you do the 12 days of Christmas and take them down on 12th night?


No I had never heard of that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive tried my magnifiers and one of them isnt really what I wanted. I think I'll be able to use it though. Ive had tea with Marg and caught up on putting the world to rights. I havent cross stitched today. Im taking easy knitting to s and b tomorrow. I couldnt concentrate on cross stitching. Marg was trying to find her cross stitching as she's sick of making cards. Last I heard was that her search had started her to tidy her crafts up and she was in a mess. Join the club Marg. hahaha


Yeah, I think we've all had a go at that recently! Trouble is, I can't find anything now!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sunny days and cold temperatures seem to go together. Clear skies lets the heat rise from the earth. I will take cold and sunny over gray and warmer any day. Hope you are enjoying your day.


I have enjoyed today jinx thankyou. I called to chate with my Albert this morning and his flowers are still looking good. I'll take some fresh when I pass on Wednesday. I just feel its nice to just call in as he is just off the main road I use to go to Stephens. It makes me feel warm. I hate grey days too. Give me sun anytime.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive tried my magnifiers and one of them isnt really what I wanted. I think I'll be able to use it though. Ive had tea with Marg and caught up on putting the world to rights. I havent cross stitched today. Im taking easy knitting to s and b tomorrow. I couldnt concentrate on cross stitching. Marg was trying to find her cross stitching as she's sick of making cards. Last I heard was that her search had started her to tidy her crafts up and she was in a mess. Join the club Marg. hahaha


I keep trying to tidy mine up but DH hasn't finished my room yet :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes a sort of 'whenever' attitude goes with ironing. xx


Whats ironing???? DIL's iron just broke yesterday. It cost her nearly $100 to buy and she needs a part for it already. She's panicking because she cant iron until it comes. Shes crazy lady......This doesnt sound like I meant it to sound....She paid a lot for the iron because as you know she has a lot o muscle wastage and her hands are so painful, She is so pleased with the lightness of it, anyway shes only had it a year and the water container has got a crack in the plastic so shes had to order a new part $14. Shes worrying that she wont be able to iron the clothes for her men.....I told her to enjoy every minute of it/ hahaha. I said she could borrow mine. Its just about brand new....Ive had it about 10 years and never been used much....Albert used to iron his own shirts...he said I didnt do them right. They were done ok for 40 plus years until he retired, so I said he'd better do his own, so he did...yeah...good old albert. love you man!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!


No thanks. Ive got my own problem cactus. Its a money plant and its hideous. I darent throw it out because the myth is that if it dies then I loose my money. Well,,, thats as it maybe, but I havent hardly got any these days so I darent loose the tiny bit I have. any ideas????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, glad you will get back to your own house today and it's good to hear you looking forward to doing some crafting!! xxxx


Ive had a rough few weeks june but I'm feeling a bite more positive again, I think I go through stages.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=classic+knit+pom+pom+maker&rlz=1C1AVFA_enUS759US765&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM%253A%252CFRmYPuQ3ZwMPEM%252C_&usg=__5Jpay2GUYrBSGCtByxY5Z80x9GM%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipg6L7sdzXAhXIzIMKHWstCpkQ9QEISjAF#imgrc=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM:
> If this link works it is the yellow gadget. The top forks are for larger ones and the bottom forks are for smaller ones. Just lay a length of yarn on the u of the fork, wrap yarn around and around the forks, tie with the length of yarn and cut. I was amazed at quick it is and how nice the pom poms are. I had never seen it before. I would never have purchased it, but it came free with the knitting Nancy and it was half price. :sm24:


Ive never seen it done like this before. Im well impressed.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive tried my magnifiers and one of them isnt really what I wanted. I think I'll be able to use it though. Ive had tea with Marg and caught up on putting the world to rights. I havent cross stitched today. Im taking easy knitting to s and b tomorrow. I couldnt concentrate on cross stitching. Marg was trying to find her cross stitching as she's sick of making cards. Last I heard was that her search had started her to tidy her crafts up and she was in a mess. Join the club Marg. hahaha


We've all been there, some of us are still in a mess. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Whats ironing???? DIL's iron just broke yesterday. It cost her nearly $100 to buy and she needs a part for it already. She's panicking because she cant iron until it comes. Shes crazy lady......This doesnt sound like I meant it to sound....She paid a lot for the iron because as you know she has a lot o muscle wastage and her hands are so painful, She is so pleased with the lightness of it, anyway shes only had it a year and the water container has got a crack in the plastic so shes had to order a new part $14. Shes worrying that she wont be able to iron the clothes for her men.....I told her to enjoy every minute of it/ hahaha. I said she could borrow mine. Its just about brand new....Ive had it about 10 years and never been used much....Albert used to iron his own shirts...he said I didnt do them right. They were done ok for 40 plus years until he retired, so I said he'd better do his own, so he did...yeah...good old albert. love you man!!!


DH hasn't dared say that as he knows he'll get the job if he does. I have just had to buy a new iron, £9 from Morrisons. That's more than enough. xx :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just eaten this little guy...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> No thanks. Ive got my own problem cactus. Its a money plant and its hideous. I darent throw it out because the myth is that if it dies then I loose my money. Well,,, thats as it maybe, but I havent hardly got any these days so I darent loose the tiny bit I have. any ideas????


Don't throw it out, give it to someone then perhaps it won't count. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I've just eaten this little guy...


Aw, how could you? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Whats ironing???? DIL's iron just broke yesterday. It cost her nearly $100 to buy and she needs a part for it already. She's panicking because she cant iron until it comes. Shes crazy lady......This doesnt sound like I meant it to sound....She paid a lot for the iron because as you know she has a lot o muscle wastage and her hands are so painful, She is so pleased with the lightness of it, anyway shes only had it a year and the water container has got a crack in the plastic so shes had to order a new part $14. Shes worrying that she wont be able to iron the clothes for her men.....I told her to enjoy every minute of it/ hahaha. I said she could borrow mine. Its just about brand new....Ive had it about 10 years and never been used much....Albert used to iron his own shirts...he said I didnt do them right. They were done ok for 40 plus years until he retired, so I said he'd better do his own, so he did...yeah...good old albert. love you man!!!


That sounds like a very expensive iron, but I understand that Sue needs the features it has to offer. But you would think a quality iron would be made with quality parts!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw, how could you? xx


So easy :sm23: he was delicious. The candy cane is still waiting to be eaten. They were a practice run for DD, we're always her guinea pigs, it's a hard life!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> So easy :sm23: he was delicious. The candy cane is still waiting to be eaten. They were a practice run for DD, we're always her guinea pigs, it's a hard life!


Which end did you start? xx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which end did you start? xx :sm23:


Head :sm04: broke it right off and nibbled it :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Head :sm04: broke it right off and nibbled it :sm09:


I suppose that makes sense, eat his head first and then he can't watch you. xx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose that makes sense, eat his head first and then he can't watch you. xx :sm23:


I hadn't thought of it like that :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I hadn't thought of it like that :sm23:


You still don't feel guilty though do you? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you split it in two your money should double?


grandma susan said:


> No thanks. Ive got my own problem cactus. Its a money plant and its hideous. I darent throw it out because the myth is that if it dies then I loose my money. Well,,, thats as it maybe, but I havent hardly got any these days so I darent loose the tiny bit I have. any ideas????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DS had gotten something red on my counters and so I put a little baking soda on the spots then poured vinegar on it and the spots came out it was amazing!


Great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have enjoyed today jinx thankyou. I called to chate with my Albert this morning and his flowers are still looking good. I'll take some fresh when I pass on Wednesday. I just feel its nice to just call in as he is just off the main road I use to go to Stephens. It makes me feel warm. I hate grey days too. Give me sun anytime.


That's great, Susan, that you can visit him like that. It's such a comfort for you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just eaten this little guy...


Cute!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have enjoyed today jinx thankyou. I called to chate with my Albert this morning and his flowers are still looking good. I'll take some fresh when I pass on Wednesday. I just feel its nice to just call in as he is just off the main road I use to go to Stephens. It makes me feel warm. I hate grey days too. Give me sun anytime.


It is nice to call on him. He appreciates your visits and hopes you realize that you are doing well and is proud that your son and family are helping you on this journey.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> That's a great gadget. I might invest in one


I bought one but got confused using it! I must persevere


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I’ll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


Sending you many comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sending cheer and good wishes your way.


LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


Hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Susan thank you so much for the wonderful Thanksgiving card!! They always make me smile!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


Have a better day today


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You still don't feel guilty though do you? xx


Nope :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, but no frost today. Finished LMs messy bun hat last night but I think it will be too big. Might do for her Mum andI'll make her a smaller one.

KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. Happy Monday xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So easy :sm23: he was delicious. The candy cane is still waiting to be eaten. They were a practice run for DD, we're always her guinea pigs, it's a hard life!


I'm just so happy for you that DD isn't involved in the making of dog biscuits!! :sm23: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose that makes sense, eat his head first and then he can't watch you. xx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a dull and wet London! Zumba this morning so back later! Thanks for for the morning smiles!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am always surprised at how early (to me) a lot of people in the US put their tree and decorations. I try to get ours up the weekend before Christmas and take it down on twelfth night, 6th January.


When the girls were still home, or tradition was to put the tree and decorations up on December 1st, and took it all down on the last day of December. I have done that ever since the year my eldest dd turned 1, and I think my parents did that also; my two dd's who have children have continued with the tradition. ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, don't know what the temperature is like outside as I haven't been out yet. Ironing is all done but found a couple of towels from out last visitors so they are now in the wash. Now having a sit down and catch up on here, back later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it's monday so that means s and b. Im taking something really easy to do, just knit an ordinary scarf for me. One of my friends gave me some marino yarn and it feels lovely round my neck. Didnt they Rebecca. Theres no way I could cross stitch up there. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is nice to call on him. He appreciates your visits and hopes you realize that you are doing well and is proud that your son and family are helping you on this journey.


Thats what I feel too. I know hes still with me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


cuddle into me chrissy. You're doing fine. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


Isn't it great having the young ones visiting; they are so full of energy, and enthusiasm in whatever they do! I love having the dgd's here, and when they go home again, then I rest & recuperate. We are having the 4 youngest dgd's on Friday for a sleepover, but first they have the excitement of the town's Christmas Parade; so they will probably be very tired, and very excited! I am so glad that I know what to do, when they are in this state, so late into the day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I iron as I need it and, unless I'm feeling really kind I only iron what I need. Everyone knows where the ironing board/iron are located....


None of our clothes need ironing, and if they are the type of clothing that possibly should be ironed; when they get washed, I hang them in such a way that they aren't wrinkled and they get hung immediately on bringing them in from the line. The only ironing that does get done, is when I am doing any sewing, but mainly when quilting! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH does as well but the only time I can remember him using it was when I was I hospital and he tried to ironed my pj's ................ I'll say no more. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear ........ sounds like your pj's might have had a premature demise! ????????
DH will use one of my irons, usually my little craft iron, to iron on a new cloth badge to his bike jacket, onice he is happly with the placement. Then I will sew it on, to give a bit more security!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lilly is 7. She knows the basics of how to knit. However, she needs to learn to practice. Anything she is not good at immediately she gets frustrated with. I was hoping working with the yarn for other things would make knitting easier for her. Her pom pom maker looks like a tuning fork with the tines farther apart. In my opinion this maker works better than any other maker I have ever owned. Has anyone seen or used these pom pom makers?


I have one of those pompom makers, and I also gave one each to the 3 eldest dgd's, and they also made many pompoms, but I haven't used mine yet!????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, but no frost today. Finished LMs messy bun hat last night but I think it will be too big. Might do for her Mum andI'll make her a smaller one.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. Happy Monday xxx


Morning. Might be cute for mom and daughter to have matching hats.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I so wish I had kept my first sewing machine. I bought it on time payments when I was 16. All metal parts never needed to be adjusted. I got rid of it in favor of a "newer better" model made with plastic gears.
> I have had to replace that one several times, but am sure the oldest one would still be going strong.


Back in those days, things were made to last! I used one of mum'old machines (it was a Necchi) for ages, until it could no longer be tuned adequately enough, for the sewing stitches to make things properly; and I had to get a new one; but I really did like that machine. On the other hand I also love the machine that I have now. ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and wet London! Zumba this morning so back later! Thanks for for the morning smiles!! Xxxx


Morning. Enjoy you Zumba with your friends.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales, don't know what the temperature is like outside as I haven't been out yet. Ironing is all done but found a couple of towels from out last visitors so they are now in the wash. Now having a sit down and catch up on here, back later. xx


Morning. Sounds like winter has set in for sure in your little corner of the world.
I thought you were going to say you were going to iron the towels. As I have no need to iron anything I would find ironing towels a bit much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -1'C (30'F).
The Americans have the Super Bowl for their American-style football teams, yesterday was Canada's Snow Bowl for our American-style football teams. Calgary and Toronto teams dressed in their short pants and short sleeved shirts played in a snow storm in Ottawa our nation's capital. There was a lot of slipping, sliding and fumbling and the Toronto team won in the last 10 minutes. At the end of the match, the Toronto team brought their children on the field and were hugging everyone. There were no pails of champagne anywhere. I knit the whole time, and almost finished my Range shawl in BC yarn.
Mum lost a filling yesterday and ended up having the tooth pulled. And I broke one of the tail lights in my car and am having difficulty finding a replacement because my car is so old. I did just finish buying a bag load of yarn with skeins on sale for $5 CAD when they normally were $30 CAD.
Happy Cyber Monday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like winter has set in for sure in your little corner of the world.
> I thought you were going to say you were going to iron the towels. As I have no need to iron anything I would find ironing towels a bit much.


Sometimes things get ironed due to a shortage of storage space, the flatter they are the better. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -1'C (30'F).
> The Americans have the Super Bowl for their American-style football teams, yesterday was Canada's Snow Bowl for our American-style football teams. Calgary and Toronto teams dressed in their short pants and short sleeved shirts played in a snow storm in Ottawa our nation's capital. There was a lot of slipping, sliding and fumbling and the Toronto team won in the last 10 minutes. At the end of the match, the Toronto team brought their children on the field and were hugging everyone. There were no pails of champagne anywhere. I knit the whole time, and almost finished my Range shawl in BC yarn.
> Mum lost a filling yesterday and ended up having the tooth pulled. And I broke one of the tail lights in my car and am having difficulty finding a replacement because my car is so old. I did just finish buying a bag load of yarn with skeins on sale for $5 CAD when they normally were $30 CAD.
> Happy Cyber Monday.


A sort of up and down type of day then? The football match sounds hilarious. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -1'C (30'F).
> The Americans have the Super Bowl for their American-style football teams, yesterday was Canada's Snow Bowl for our American-style football teams. Calgary and Toronto teams dressed in their short pants and short sleeved shirts played in a snow storm in Ottawa our nation's capital. There was a lot of slipping, sliding and fumbling and the Toronto team won in the last 10 minutes. At the end of the match, the Toronto team brought their children on the field and were hugging everyone. There were no pails of champagne anywhere. I knit the whole time, and almost finished my Range shawl in BC yarn.
> Mum lost a filling yesterday and ended up having the tooth pulled. And I broke one of the tail lights in my car and am having difficulty finding a replacement because my car is so old. I did just finish buying a bag load of yarn with skeins on sale for $5 CAD when they normally were $30 CAD.
> Happy Cyber Monday.


Thanks for explaining how your Snow Bowl works. Our football team lost in the last seconds of the game by a very good play by the other team. :sm13: Oh well, they were not expected to have a good showing against this team. Our main player is out injured and it seems without him we are not going to have a good season. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's monday so that means s and b. Im taking something really easy to do, just knit an ordinary scarf for me. One of my friends gave me some marino yarn and it feels lovely round my neck. Didnt they Rebecca. Theres no way I could cross stitch up there. Have a great day.


Have you tried the one-row scarf.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
I haven't tried cross stitch since college. I'd need better eyes or a huge magnifier.
You have a great day too, and enjoy s and b.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When the girls were still home, or tradition was to put the tree and decorations up on December 1st, and took it all down on the last day of December. I have done that ever since the year my eldest dd turned 1, and I think my parents did that also; my two dd's who have children have continued with the tradition. ????????????????


Last year we didn't even put up the tree. Just a little tree ornament that became our "tree".
I'd like to get a real tree if I can swing it. I love the smell.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and wet London! Zumba this morning so back later! Thanks for for the morning smiles!! Xxxx


Enjoy Zumba.
I like this avatar picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, but no frost today. Finished LMs messy bun hat last night but I think it will be too big. Might do for her Mum andI'll make her a smaller one.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. Happy Monday xxx


Which pattern are you using? I think I could wear one of those.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes things get ironed due to a shortage of storage space, the flatter they are the better. xx


Interesting thought. If I have something that does not fit on the correct drawer I get rid of something. Just order new sleepwear and some of the older ones will get donated to make room for the new. I do that with almost everything. Just got rid of 3 mugs and two glasses so things would line up nicely in that cupboard. Seriously why would we need 10 glasses?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have all had a good day? Not had a good day, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully feeling more cheerful. Love to you all


A gentle <hug> to you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a great pattern for mindless knitting.


nitz8catz said:


> Have you tried the one-row scarf.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> I haven't tried cross stitch since college. I'd need better eyes or a huge magnifier.
> You have a great day too, and enjoy s and b.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So easy :sm23: he was delicious. The candy cane is still waiting to be eaten. They were a practice run for DD, we're always her guinea pigs, it's a hard life!


I'd like some Christmas cookies. That was a yummy way to be a guinea pig.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That sounds like a very expensive iron, but I understand that Sue needs the features it has to offer. But you would think a quality iron would be made with quality parts!


Mum kept breaking our irons. She says it was because I bought right-handed irons and she is left handed. So she bought the last iron. She is the one that irons everything including her underwear. I only have one shirt that wrinkles (I forgot to check the label when I bought it) I try NOT to wear that shirt.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No thanks. Ive got my own problem cactus. Its a money plant and its hideous. I darent throw it out because the myth is that if it dies then I loose my money. Well,,, thats as it maybe, but I havent hardly got any these days so I darent loose the tiny bit I have. any ideas????


Can you give it to someone?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A sort of up and down type of day then? The football match sounds hilarious. xx


It was.
The half-time performer arrived by dog sled and had to cut her performance short so the snowplows could plow the field. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for explaining how your Snow Bowl works. Our football team lost in the last seconds of the game by a very good play by the other team. :sm13: Oh well, they were not expected to have a good showing against this team. Our main player is out injured and it seems without him we are not going to have a good season. :sm13:


The Toronto team was not expected to win and had been playing poorly for the first half of the game. They just caught a fumble at the right time and ran with it, all the way to the other end of the field.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A sort of up and down type of day then? The football match sounds hilarious. xx


And no one got hurt because when you are tackled in the snow, you slide.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes things get ironed due to a shortage of storage space, the flatter they are the better. xx


I use space bags instead of ironing something flatter. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> When I use baking soda or vinegar as a cleaner I always think of what it must do to ones innards when they are eaten. They work good together even on sink drain clogs.


I haven't tried that on sink drain clogs. I have one I can try.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We might be in easier range if we ever get to move. xxxx


I'm hoping that interest in your house picks up after the Christmas holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=classic+knit+pom+pom+maker&rlz=1C1AVFA_enUS759US765&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM%253A%252CFRmYPuQ3ZwMPEM%252C_&usg=__5Jpay2GUYrBSGCtByxY5Z80x9GM%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipg6L7sdzXAhXIzIMKHWstCpkQ9QEISjAF#imgrc=hHtWY6eJOQdNlM:
> If this link works it is the yellow gadget. The top forks are for larger ones and the bottom forks are for smaller ones. Just lay a length of yarn on the u of the fork, wrap yarn around and around the forks, tie with the length of yarn and cut. I was amazed at quick it is and how nice the pom poms are. I had never seen it before. I would never have purchased it, but it came free with the knitting Nancy and it was half price. :sm24:


I have one of those gadgets. Never knew it was for pompoms. Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


I sounds like truck drivers are getting worse all over the world. Here it's mostly due to the impossible timetables that their companies set for the truck drivers. I can remember when companies used to have inventory on hand, now that is a BAD concept.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!


I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather clock just told me that I have to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

> *London Girl wrote:*Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!





lifeline said:


> That's amazing for two years of growth


June, you must have had the correct conditions in your windowsill, for it to grow that much in a couple of years! Some of our cacti have grown substantially, since they were planned into the ground, and I think this batch of flowers, is more than double what we had last year!

Also I have been told by other people, who have had cacti for a number of years, that these plants don't usually flower for about 5 years, then they flower each year (in seemingly increasing numbers).

My DD & SIL go looking for interesting, exciting places, to take their families for fun & play times. On this trip, I think basically they went bush, just on the outskirts of our town - I'm not sure if there was any water involved, but they found clumps of the same variety of cacti that we have, but one clump has white flowers (which we want more of), and the other clump has yellow flowers, which we didn't know existed. Fortunately, these are not native plants; so I don't think the authourities will be fussed if we take some of them; I think they would probably thank us for taking all of them! :sm06: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Last year we didn't even put up the tree. Just a little tree ornament that became our "tree".
> I'd like to get a real tree if I can swing it. I love the smell.


We don't decorate at all now, as we go to other places for Christmas lunch, then we come home when we are ready; and the others continue with their drinking! That way, I don't get anxious about people getting drunker, and losing control, at my place - far too many traumatic experiences, involving drunk people. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments about the cacti, dh is now in the process of making some new garden beds, so that we can plant out a few poplanos that I have accumulated over the past couple of months. Since our spring & summer get so hot, plants don't really like being in pots, especially if they are the black plastic pots; their roots get too hot, and the plant dies; and I am so sick of losing plants. 

Anyway, I have now caught up, and I am now heading off to bed in the hope of actually sleeping, instead of just lying in bed hoping to get to sleep! Good night all, enjoy the rest of your day. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, but no frost today. Finished LMs messy bun hat last night but I think it will be too big. Might do for her Mum andI'll make her a smaller one.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so I will catch you later. Happy Monday xxx


Stay dry. We're starting out dry, so I'll be able to get my walk in. Have fun with the KnitWits this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm just so happy for you that DD isn't involved in the making of dog biscuits!! :sm23: :sm06: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When the girls were still home, or tradition was to put the tree and decorations up on December 1st, and took it all down on the last day of December. I have done that ever since the year my eldest dd turned 1, and I think my parents did that also; my two dd's who have children have continued with the tradition. ????????????????


I always put my tree up Thanksgiving weekend and took it down New Year's day. I haven't put a tree up in 11 years. I got tired of being the only one who cared here, so stopped doing it. I'll finally see all my Christmas stuff (it's been stored up in the shop) when we move and maybe next year I'll decorate again. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's monday so that means s and b. Im taking something really easy to do, just knit an ordinary scarf for me. One of my friends gave me some marino yarn and it feels lovely round my neck. Didnt they Rebecca. Theres no way I could cross stitch up there. Have a great day.


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -1'C (30'F).
> The Americans have the Super Bowl for their American-style football teams, yesterday was Canada's Snow Bowl for our American-style football teams. Calgary and Toronto teams dressed in their short pants and short sleeved shirts played in a snow storm in Ottawa our nation's capital. There was a lot of slipping, sliding and fumbling and the Toronto team won in the last 10 minutes. At the end of the match, the Toronto team brought their children on the field and were hugging everyone. There were no pails of champagne anywhere. I knit the whole time, and almost finished my Range shawl in BC yarn.
> Mum lost a filling yesterday and ended up having the tooth pulled. And I broke one of the tail lights in my car and am having difficulty finding a replacement because my car is so old. I did just finish buying a bag load of yarn with skeins on sale for $5 CAD when they normally were $30 CAD.
> Happy Cyber Monday.


What a weekend you had! I hope you have a calmer week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A sort of up and down type of day then? The football match sounds hilarious. xx


Definitely not like our Super Bowl here in the U.S. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for explaining how your Snow Bowl works. Our football team lost in the last seconds of the game by a very good play by the other team. :sm13: Oh well, they were not expected to have a good showing against this team. Our main player is out injured and it seems without him we are not going to have a good season. :sm13:


We've got several of our best players out on injuries, but managed a good win yesterday in spite of it. Would have been bad, though, had we lost as the other team is now 1-10 on the season. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Isn't it great having the young ones visiting; they are so full of energy, and enthusiasm in whatever they do! I love having the dgd's here, and when they go home again, then I rest & recuperate. We are having the 4 youngest dgd's on Friday for a sleepover, but first they have the excitement of the town's Christmas Parade; so they will probably be very tired, and very excited! I am so glad that I know what to do, when they are in this state, so late into the day! ????????????


Exciting time of year when you have little ones in the family. Mine are older but still get pretty excited as the big day gets closer!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have one of those pompom makers, and I also gave one each to the 3 eldest dgd's, and they also made many pompoms, but I haven't used mine yet!????


Saw a thing on Facebook today, simply two toilet roll cores held together, yarn wound round and round both of them, central tie down the middle, cut down both side of the wound wool, hey presto, a pompom. They then proceeded to make lots more and tied them all over a piece of that non slip shelf lining and made a lovely thick and colourful bedside rug!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, sorry I've been missing. I'm home from my trip to harrogate and another day has passed and I'm at Stephens. Yesterday at the knitting show I treated myself to a couple of magnifiers. Ann (sues mam) and me had a tiring but good day with a few laughs at some of the sites. I also bought another Christmas prezzie. Last night I had a bit bother with the wifi and I couldn't be bothered to sort it out. SO.... I'm going to try and catch up now.
> 
> The boys had half a dozen friends meet here tonight as they are all going to a private party. Stephen is on car duty to bring them home...it's good to see them all go out together. They seemed very nice young men. All of them about six foot.
> 
> I hope you all had a good holiday my USA friends


You've been enjoying yourself so you don't have to apologise for not being on here. We do it too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Does it not melt when you turn the oven on"


Very funny. It's a very special chocolate, originally invented for teapots!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a splendid day today. Granddaughter and great granddaughter got here about noon. Granddaughter was making all of us a large holiday meal. Lilly and I were busy crafting. I gave her a knitting Nancy and a pom pom maker for her birthday. She was going crazy making pom poms. She ties them onto her headbands and needed one in every color to match her outfits. Then she made them for her friends. What a great way to get rid of small balls of yarn.
> When their toddler finished his nap Lilly's brother and dad joined us for dinner. As promised they left the mess in the kitchen.


A splendid day indeed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy you Zumba with your friends.


Thank you The good part _was_ meeting up with my buddies. The bad part was having to squat, single, single, double (don't ask!) grapevine, sashay and generally throw myself about like an idiot for an hour!!! :sm15: :sm22: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -1'C (30'F).
> The Americans have the Super Bowl for their American-style football teams, yesterday was Canada's Snow Bowl for our American-style football teams. Calgary and Toronto teams dressed in their short pants and short sleeved shirts played in a snow storm in Ottawa our nation's capital. There was a lot of slipping, sliding and fumbling and the Toronto team won in the last 10 minutes. At the end of the match, the Toronto team brought their children on the field and were hugging everyone. There were no pails of champagne anywhere. I knit the whole time, and almost finished my Range shawl in BC yarn.
> Mum lost a filling yesterday and ended up having the tooth pulled. And I broke one of the tail lights in my car and am having difficulty finding a replacement because my car is so old. I did just finish buying a bag load of yarn with skeins on sale for $5 CAD when they normally were $30 CAD.
> Happy Cyber Monday.


Sounds like an old Clint Eastwood film, the Good, the Bad and the Ugly!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my dears, just thought I would post some photos of DH's beautiful cacti garden. The newest head of 3 flowers really surprised us, by being white. :sm06: We thought it was the same as the others in this bed, and it has the most wonderful delicate aroma, which I don't think the red flowers have - and if I haven't detected any aroma, then it only has the visual beauty; and no teasing of any other senses. ????


What a lovely little garden. Such beautiful flowers.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes a sort of 'whenever' attitude goes with ironing. xx


or when?never!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have you tried the one-row scarf.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf
> I haven't tried cross stitch since college. I'd need better eyes or a huge magnifier.
> You have a great day too, and enjoy s and b.


Thanks for that, I love it, it is quite different to the Lace One Row Scarf. Love the designer's SOH too!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehe, done!! xxxxx


That's better. That's my June.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting thought. If I have something that does not fit on the correct drawer I get rid of something. Just order new sleepwear and some of the older ones will get donated to make room for the new. I do that with almost everything. Just got rid of 3 mugs and two glasses so things would line up nicely in that cupboard. Seriously why would we need 10 glasses?


Tee-hee, I have dozens of glasses, none of them match and I don't know a dozen people that would be here for a drink! Time for a clear out of my own, methinks!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum kept breaking our irons. She says it was because I bought right-handed irons and she is left handed. So she bought the last iron. She is the one that irons everything including her underwear. I only have one shirt that wrinkles (I forgot to check the label when I bought it) I try NOT to wear that shirt.


Your mum irons her underwear??? She has way too much time on her hands, give her some knitting, girl!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glorious!! Thanks for the pics, Judi! My poor sad windowsill cactus doesn't have any flowers and desperately needs re-potting but I don't really want a massive pot on my windowsill and I don't think it would survive outside!! Anyone want a huge cactus?! It was grown from a peice my BIL gave me which was no bigger that my thumb nail two years ago!


That is so ugly it's beautiful. It might be a bit young for flowering. They flower so rarely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you give it to someone?


Not me, please!!! :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The ceiling??!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm04: xxx


Great bubbling spaghetti sauce! It's the tomatoes that do it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


The flowers are a gorgeous colour!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, you must have had the correct conditions in your windowsill, for it to grow that much in a couple of years! Some of our cacti have grown substantially, since they were planned into the ground, and I think this batch of flowers, is more than double what we had last year!
> 
> Also I have been told by other people, who have had cacti for a number of years, that these plants don't usually flower for about 5 years, then they flower each year (in seemingly increasing numbers).
> 
> My DD & SIL go looking for interesting, exciting places, to take their families for fun & play times. On this trip, I think basically they went bush, just on the outskirts of our town - I'm not sure if there was any water involved, but they found clumps of the same variety of cacti that we have, but one clump has white flowers (which we want more of), and the other clump has yellow flowers, which we didn't know existed. Fortunately, these are not native plants; so I don't think the authourities will be fussed if we take some of them; I think they would probably thank us for taking all of them! :sm06: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


And they will make a lovely display, added to what you already have in your garden!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I always put my tree up Thanksgiving weekend and took it down New Year's day. I haven't put a tree up in 11 years. I got tired of being the only one who cared here, so stopped doing it. I'll finally see all my Christmas stuff (it's been stored up in the shop) when we move and maybe next year I'll decorate again. xxxooo


....in your beautiful new house in which you and Mr Ric will be deliriously happy!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's better. That's my June.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thats what I feel too. I know hes still with me.


Cos he is. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up now, you girls were a gabby lot yesterday!! Bath sounded wonderful Purple, I have never really had time to explore properly when I have been there!
> 
> Yesterday was....interesting, there's a story, of course! We were picked up locally by the coach at 8.45 and sped off towards Bury St Edmunds, stopping for a coffee and comfort break after about an hour. Shortly after leaving the service area, the traffic suddenly stopped on the M11 motorway. We were stuck there for 2 and a half hours due to this:http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/m11-traffic-lorry-driver-arrested-13952729 Words fail me and that doesn't happen often!
> 
> Anyway, we eventually got to BSE and it was every bit as beautiful as the pictures show, so many gorgeous old buildings! We headed for Wetherspoons as it was lunchtime by then to find it packed to the rafters with a huge queue of folks waiting for tables. So we tried across the raod and several other hostelries but all were very full due to the influx of visitors to the Christmas market. As a last resort, we found a table in a French restaurant which was a bit pricier than we had intended but we were starving by then. I have to say that it was one of the nicest meals I have had and the service was impeccable, they made us feel like royalty. It was starting to get dark by the time we left and was very very cold so no photos, I'm afraid! As we arrived late, we were allowed to stay for an extra 2 hours but it was at the wrong time of the day and we wanted to go home after a short look around the town and the market, so many people everywhere! Anyway, we had a trouble free run home and I was tucked up indoors by 8.30. Want to go back in the summer though!!! xxxx


That's the problem with Christmas markets - they're at the wrong end of the year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Might be cute for mom and daughter to have matching hats.


It would be but unfortunatelyI am just using up odds and ends from my stash. But think I know how I am going to do for LM. Might put with a draw string through the top with pompoms on the end so she ca draw it up and wear it like a normal hat too. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm really excited, I think DH is now fed up about me mentioning them. Here's a link to what they look like,as I say not as interesting as some DMs you can get
> 
> http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-hardlife-1461-forlife-x
> 
> I chose the dark tan


very nice in dark tan.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Which pattern are you using? I think I could wear one of those.


Yes one would suit you. I crocheted it but have since lost the pattern :sm12: . I think I might knit the one for LM. Lots of free patterns on Ravelry. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DS had gotten something red on my counters and so I put a little baking soda on the spots then poured vinegar on it and the spots came out it was amazing!


In this house that would be DH and beetroot. Thanks for the tip. If it isn't moved immediately it stains like the proverbial.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting thought. If I have something that does not fit on the correct drawer I get rid of something. Just order new sleepwear and some of the older ones will get donated to make room for the new. I do that with almost everything. Just got rid of 3 mugs and two glasses so things would line up nicely in that cupboard. Seriously why would we need 10 glasses?


I quite agree. I have just emptied out all my cupboards and I have enough china and glasses to stock a shop. At least now I can see what I have got and use the nice stuff. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


Our Christmas cactus is just starting to flower. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have enjoyed today jinx thankyou. I called to chate with my Albert this morning and his flowers are still looking good. I'll take some fresh when I pass on Wednesday. I just feel its nice to just call in as he is just off the main road I use to go to Stephens. It makes me feel warm. I hate grey days too. Give me sun anytime.


Today has been a grey day here, after a few bright sunny cold days.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just eaten this little guy...


How could you? :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw, how could you? xx


great minds thinking alike again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I've had a busy morning with KnitWIts. Everyone was knitting something different and it all looked lovely. Tidies a couple of drawers in my dresser and still getting rid of stuff. It is all very cathartic.

Done a load of emails this afternoon and am now sitting down having a cup of coffee and thinking about starting LMs hat. x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


That's a Christmas cactus. The only cactus that does bloom profusely as far as I know.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ....in your beautiful new house in which you and Mr Ric will be deliriously happy!! :sm24: xxxx


Hope so!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook today, simply two toilet roll cores held together, yarn wound round and round both of them, central tie down the middle, cut down both side of the wound wool, hey presto, a pompom. They then proceeded to make lots more and tied them all over a piece of that non slip shelf lining and made a lovely thick and colourful bedside rug!!!


One of the ladies at my Tuesday club made a beautiful Pom Pom with that method. Warning, tie it really tight, her Pom Pom started falling out when she wore it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon everyone I hope you are all ok. Thank you for you messages, you are all great. Im feeling a bit better today, I was really down yesterday. DH & DD took me off to Bluewater shopping this morning. The place was packed at 10 this morning. We got some things for the boys in a toy shop we had never been to. Then DH went off the look at TVs, so guess what I’ve got for Christmas. We have a nice tv but I have trouble reading on the screen & said I wish the screen was bigger. I think it would of been much cheaper to have got new glasses instead. 

Have a good rest of the day. Love & hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon everyone I hope you are all ok. Thank you for you messages, you are all great. Im feeling a bit better today, I was really down yesterday. DH & DD took me off to Bluewater shopping this morning. The place was packed at 10 this morning. We got some things for the boys in a toy shop we had never been to. Then DH went off the look at TVs, so guess what I've got for Christmas. We have a nice tv but I have trouble reading on the screen & said I wish the screen was bigger. I think it would of been much cheaper to have got new glasses instead.
> 
> Have a good rest of the day. Love & hugs xx


Glad you are feeling better today. And the big TV sounds great


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We don't decorate at all now, as we go to other places for Christmas lunch, then we come home when we are ready; and the others continue with their drinking! That way, I don't get anxious about people getting drunker, and losing control, at my place - far too many traumatic experiences, involving drunk people. ????????


I do not decorate at all. Granddaughter feels sorry for us, thinks we need decorations. Every year she puts out decorations, thankfully I talk her out of a tree. Saturday in between making dinner she was decorating inside and out. Because she does it with love and caring I enjoy the decorations.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> One of the ladies at my Tuesday club made a beautiful Pom Pom with that method. Warning, tie it really tight, her Pom Pom started falling out when she wore it.


Ooh no, you don't want your pompoms falling out, not in this chilly weather!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕


Good for you dear! I have just popped into Jill's and something cold, wet and nasty is coming out of the sky but it felt like sleet, not rain! Hope you are warm by the time you read this!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thank you The good part _was_ meeting up with my buddies. The bad part was having to squat, single, single, double (don't ask!) grapevine, sashay and generally throw myself about like an idiot for an hour!!! :sm15: :sm22: :sm23: xx


Do you have to pay for this torture? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> or when?never!


It's all done now. xx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕


Yes we seem to have had nothing but rain today but fortunately I haven't had to go out in it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh no, you don't want your pompoms falling out, not in this chilly weather!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


They might just freeze and fall off. Pompoms get very brittle when frozen. xxxx :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you have to pay for this torture? xxxx :sm23:


Yes, I do but it's worth it to be able to sit and knit all afternoon with a clear conscience!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They might just freeze and fall off. Pompoms get very brittle when frozen. xxxx :sm23: :sm12:


So I understand!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course the down side to down sizing is looking for something you just got rid of. I just went to get a smaller coffee cup. Realized I had put the smaller cups in the donation box. Who needs two sizes of coffee cups?I was tempted to go out to the car and retrieve the cups from the donation box, but I resisted the urge. Still thinking about it though.


London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, I have dozens of glasses, none of them match and I don't know a dozen people that would be here for a drink! Time for a clear out of my own, methinks!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It would be but unfortunatelyI am just using up odds and ends from my stash. But think I know how I am going to do for LM. Might put with a draw string through the top with pompoms on the end so she ca draw it up and wear it like a normal hat too. xx


I'm sewing two (maybe 4) tiny hair ties on a furry pompom with corresponding tiny buttons on the hat so pompom can be attached on non pony tail days.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got several of our best players out on injuries, but managed a good win yesterday in spite of it. Would have been bad, though, had we lost as the other team is now 1-10 on the season. xxxooo[/quote
> Our quarterback is out due to surgery on his broken collar bone. I think the quarterback is the hardest team member to substitute. Cleveland is 0-11, sorry for their fans. :sm03: The Eagles are 10-1, I did not see any with a perfect season.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun project. In my opinion anything is better than the clover pom pom makers. In the days of old I used two circular pieces of cardboard.


London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook today, simply two toilet roll cores held together, yarn wound round and round both of them, central tie down the middle, cut down both side of the wound wool, hey presto, a pompom. They then proceeded to make lots more and tied them all over a piece of that non slip shelf lining and made a lovely thick and colourful bedside rug!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you The good part _was_ meeting up with my buddies. The bad part was having to squat, single, single, double (don't ask!) grapevine, sashay and generally throw myself about like an idiot for an hour!!! :sm15: :sm22: :sm23: xx


Oh the grapevine. In high school we did the grapevine, we also called it the stroll. Now I often see it in workout routines.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes one would suit you. I crocheted it but have since lost the pattern :sm12: . I think I might knit the one for LM. Lots of free patterns on Ravelry. xxx


I didn't use a pattern; I crocheted around a gel hair tie (32 stitched using sock weight yarn) and then followed a top down pattern the point there are 32 stitches in the pattern. Or you could find the equal divisor (4, 5, 6, etc.) and start increasing in the same spots every other round. Once I had the circumference, I started a pattern until reaching the length, then did ribbing for a brim that can be turned up. Pretty happy with the result.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It would be but unfortunatelyI am just using up odds and ends from my stash. But think I know how I am going to do for LM. Might put with a draw string through the top with pompoms on the end so she ca draw it up and wear it like a normal hat too. xx


Using that idea you can make it a ponytail hat, a regular hat, and a cowl. Just loosen it up and slide it completely down to the neck.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> One of the ladies at my Tuesday club made a beautiful Pom Pom with that method. Warning, tie it really tight, her Pom Pom started falling out when she wore it.


I use to tie them with matching yarn. Found that stretches and does not stay tight. I now use dental floss. I know it supposedly cuts the yarn, but it works for me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon everyone I hope you are all ok. Thank you for you messages, you are all great. Im feeling a bit better today, I was really down yesterday. DH & DD took me off to Bluewater shopping this morning. The place was packed at 10 this morning. We got some things for the boys in a toy shop we had never been to. Then DH went off the look at TVs, so guess what I've got for Christmas. We have a nice tv but I have trouble reading on the screen & said I wish the screen was bigger. I think it would of been much cheaper to have got new glasses instead.
> 
> Have a good rest of the day. Love & hugs xx


I hope you have better luck reading captions of your new t.v. We got new t.v.'s and found the print was the same size on the older smaller sets.:sm13: The old sets were not smart t.v.'s and I enjoy being able to stream movies on the new ones without an extra box. However, I cannot even give the old sets away. Even the thrift shops do not want them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕[/quote
> 
> Glad you are warming up. You are so sweet I am surprised you did not melt.:sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Of course the down side to down sizing is looking for something you just got rid of. I just went to get a smaller coffee cup. Realized I had put the smaller cups in the donation box. Who needs two sizes of coffee cups?I was tempted to go out to the car and retrieve the cups from the donation box, but I resisted the urge. Still thinking about it though.


I definitely need coffee cups in varying sizes depending on the type of coffee I am Fri king xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fun project. In my opinion anything is better than the clover pom pom makers. In the days of old I used two circular pieces of cardboard.


Yep me too!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Using that idea you can make it a ponytail hat, a regular hat, and a cowl. Just loosen it up and slide it completely down to the neck.


Now there's a thought. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sewing two (maybe 4) tiny hair ties on a furry pompom with corresponding tiny buttons on the hat so pompom can be attached on non pony tail days.


Now that's clever xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕[/quote
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that, I love it, it is quite different to the Lace One Row Scarf. Love the designer's SOH too!! xx


Copied up the pattern, thanks.

p.s.what is SOH? I will probably have a duh moment when you tell me


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Copied up the pattern, thanks.
> 
> p.s.what is SOH? I will probably have a duh moment when you tell me


Sense of Humour!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sense of Humour!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Thank you :sm12: and I agree :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook today, simply two toilet roll cores held together, yarn wound round and round both of them, central tie down the middle, cut down both side of the wound wool, hey presto, a pompom. They then proceeded to make lots more and tied them all over a piece of that non slip shelf lining and made a lovely thick and colourful bedside rug!!!


How clever is that?!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....in your beautiful new house in which you and Mr Ric will be deliriously happy!! :sm24: xxxx


That's the plan (hope?)! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you are feeling better today. And the big TV sounds great


Ditto from me, Chris! Glad you got out and hopefully enjoyed yourself today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ladies, I'm in my pyjamas, I came out of the station and rain was pouring down! Good job I got a new umbrella last week, but I still got wet ☔ warming up now with a coffee ☕


Pajamas and a hot cup of coffee sound great after the drenching you must have gotten. Enjoy your evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They might just freeze and fall off. Pompoms get very brittle when frozen. xxxx :sm23: :sm12:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Of course the down side to down sizing is looking for something you just got rid of. I just went to get a smaller coffee cup. Realized I had put the smaller cups in the donation box. Who needs two sizes of coffee cups?I was tempted to go out to the car and retrieve the cups from the donation box, but I resisted the urge. Still thinking about it though.


Get it to the donation location as soon as possible to avoid any further temptation. :sm02: I just took 4 bags of DS's things to Goodwill this morning. That room is getting cleaned out and I can begin to use it more efficiently for storing packed boxes. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > We've got several of our best players out on injuries, but managed a good win yesterday in spite of it. Would have been bad, though, had we lost as the other team is now 1-10 on the season. xxxooo[/quote
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


Mine just bloomed in the past couple days it really is pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we got our tree up this afternoon and it must have tuckered Michael right out because he went to sleep just before 8 tonight and is still asleep!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


Stay safe Trish


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


Yes I think you have had sufficient for now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, it has rained enough. Stay safe.


Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Try to relax and enjoy her visit as much as you can.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


Can you not retreat to your other lounge and v e r y s l o w l y do some blocking? I'm sure you must have stuff in the queue? Failing that, come over all 'poorly' and take yourself to bed with a good book!! Good luck kid, come and vent on here whenever you need to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London! We are going out shortly, some shopping followed by a trip to the cinema to see the battle of the Sexes, about Billie Jean King and Bobby Riggs. Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you later!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Try to relax and enjoy her visit as much as you can.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Can you not retreat to your other lounge and v e r y s l o w l y do some blocking? I'm sure you must have stuff in the queue? Failing that, come over all 'poorly' and take yourself to bed with a good book!! Good luck kid, come and vent on here whenever you need to!! xxxx


Thanks, blocking stuff is now up in my den so not out of the room but I might disappear up there a few times. :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain and its cold, It usually rains on a Tuesday. I go to Over 60's today and hope I win some holiday purse money. Have a great day whatever you do.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain and its cold, It usually rains on a Tuesday. I go to Over 60's today and hope I win some holiday purse money. Have a great day whatever you do.


Good luck, keep filling that purse. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, blocking stuff is now up in my den so not out of the room but I might disappear up there a few times. :sm09: xxxx


Good for you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a confused cactus that blooms every two or three months. It's been blooming for a few weeks now so I'm thinking it will be finished by Christmas.


Ive got one of these. It flowers about 3 times a year. Its just finished again. I thought it was a Christmas cactus but its happy anyway. Much nicer than the money one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just managed to get on as my computer decided it needed 10 million updates and loads of other stuff! Anyway I am here now.

Laundry to do this morning and then I have one of our singers coming over to sort out the songs we will be singing at a local care home.

Started another hat for LM, this time I am wondering if it is going to be too small!!!

Will try and catch you later but I can hear Mr P throwing plates around in the dining room so I had better go and see what he is up to.

Trish stay safe with all that rain. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just managed to get on as my computer decided it needed 10 million updates and loads of other stuff! Anyway I am here now.
> 
> Laundry to do this morning and then I have one of our singers coming over to sort out the songs we will be singing at a local care home.
> 
> ...


Perhaps he is preparing a Greek meal. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The neighbour's hot tub is making a lot of noise. I have a feeling he hasn't emptied it for the season and some ice is now in the pump.
Last night I worked on my BC yarn Range shawl. I have a surprising amount of one of the colours. 
Tonight is Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just managed to get on as my computer decided it needed 10 million updates and loads of other stuff! Anyway I am here now.
> 
> Laundry to do this morning and then I have one of our singers coming over to sort out the songs we will be singing at a local care home.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the hat. I hope it isn't too small this time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got one of these. It flowers about 3 times a year. Its just finished again. I thought it was a Christmas cactus but its happy anyway. Much nicer than the money one.


I used to have more cactuses. They're great for overheated dry indoor air in the winter. But I had a Siamese cat that liked laying on prickly cactuses and squished them all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain and its cold, It usually rains on a Tuesday. I go to Over 60's today and hope I win some holiday purse money. Have a great day whatever you do.


I wish you luck (and big winnings :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London! We are going out shortly, some shopping followed by a trip to the cinema to see the battle of the Sexes, about Billie Jean King and Bobby Riggs. Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you later!! xxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your shopping and movie.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


I hope you can manage to "hide" yourself somewhere on the opposite side of the house. Hopefully the time will pass quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


Oh boy. When are getting a boat?
From what I saw on the WeatherNetwork, there's some sort of atmospheric river emptying out over Vancouver and Vancouver Island. I hope it stops soon before it reaches to your steps.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we got our tree up this afternoon and it must have tuckered Michael right out because he went to sleep just before 8 tonight and is still asleep!


It sounds like you may need to put up a tree more often. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Mine just bloomed in the past couple days it really is pretty!


This one seems to bloom every time that I forget to water it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I definitely need coffee cups in varying sizes depending on the type of coffee I am Fri king xxxx


Definitely wouldn't want you Fri king a huge cup of espresso. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you have better luck reading captions of your new t.v. We got new t.v.'s and found the print was the same size on the older smaller sets.:sm13: The old sets were not smart t.v.'s and I enjoy being able to stream movies on the new ones without an extra box. However, I cannot even give the old sets away. Even the thrift shops do not want them.


I have a semi-smart TV. It has an internet hookup, but my laptop still needs to talk to it to tell it what to display.
We have a company here that melts down old electronics to extract the metals. They took my huge CRT display TV that was still in the basement.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Using that idea you can make it a ponytail hat, a regular hat, and a cowl. Just loosen it up and slide it completely down to the neck.


I have a double-lined hat with a drawstring that you can take off and make into a little purse that carries my gloves and scarf inside. I used it a couple of winters ago to hold my accessories when I went in and out of stores while shopping. My pockets were too small for both the gloves and scarf and the hat/purse was just right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't use a pattern; I crocheted around a gel hair tie (32 stitched using sock weight yarn) and then followed a top down pattern the point there are 32 stitches in the pattern. Or you could find the equal divisor (4, 5, 6, etc.) and start increasing in the same spots every other round. Once I had the circumference, I started a pattern until reaching the length, then did ribbing for a brim that can be turned up. Pretty happy with the result.


That sounds good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sewing two (maybe 4) tiny hair ties on a furry pompom with corresponding tiny buttons on the hat so pompom can be attached on non pony tail days.


Great idea.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just managed to get on as my computer decided it needed 10 million updates and loads of other stuff! Anyway I am here now.
> 
> Laundry to do this morning and then I have one of our singers coming over to sort out the songs we will be singing at a local care home.
> 
> ...


I found a bowl that is the circumference and length I need and it became DGD faux head for try ons!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. How many years ago did that happen? We got real sick of hearing about it at the time.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a brightish but chilly London! We are going out shortly, some shopping followed by a trip to the cinema to see the battle of the Sexes, about Billie Jean King and Bobby Riggs. Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you later!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping you win big to build up your holiday purse.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain and its cold, It usually rains on a Tuesday. I go to Over 60's today and hope I win some holiday purse money. Have a great day whatever you do.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps he is preparing a Greek meal. xx :sm23:


 :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just managed to get on as my computer decided it needed 10 million updates and loads of other stuff! Anyway I am here now.
> 
> Laundry to do this morning and then I have one of our singers coming over to sort out the songs we will be singing at a local care home.
> 
> ...


Morning. No happy medium with the hats? I received new needles yesterday. They were the right size for a hat that I have had on my list for years. Had to try out my new toys. Disappointed the hat looked so cute in pictures. In real life it is okay. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shilling I was very proud of myself for not buying any yarn at any of the fantastic Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's dry and sunny but cold here today. No plans other than Chris may be here for dinner. Have a good day all.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope nothing stands in your way from getting to knit night.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The neighbour's hot tub is making a lot of noise. I have a feeling he hasn't emptied it for the season and some ice is now in the pump.
> Last night I worked on my BC yarn Range shawl. I have a surprising amount of one of the colours.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a double-lined hat with a drawstring that you can take off and make into a little purse that carries my gloves and scarf inside. I used it a couple of winters ago to hold my accessories when I went in and out of stores while shopping. My pockets were too small for both the gloves and scarf and the hat/purse was just right.


Sounds like a fantastic pursha.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good idea. I have a NEW UNUSED float that is a replacement part for the toilet tank/cistern. It is the perfect size for newborn baby hats. I have used it often.


RookieRetiree said:


> I found a bowl that is the circumference and length I need and it became DGD faux head for try ons!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all done now. xx ????????


For now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sewing two (maybe 4) tiny hair ties on a furry pompom with corresponding tiny buttons on the hat so pompom can be attached on non pony tail days.


that sounds intricate.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I always put my tree up Thanksgiving weekend and took it down New Year's day. I haven't put a tree up in 11 years. I got tired of being the only one who cared here, so stopped doing it. I'll finally see all my Christmas stuff (it's been stored up in the shop) when we move and maybe next year I'll decorate again. xxxooo


With us it is more that DH can't be bothered, because there is only the two of us now, and we haven't hosted Christmas for ages. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


without the car in the photo I would not have believed it was a road!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


slide into daydreams and pretend she's not there. She's HIS responsibility.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook today, simply two toilet roll cores held together, yarn wound round and round both of them, central tie down the middle, cut down both side of the wound wool, hey presto, a pompom. They then proceeded to make lots more and tied them all over a piece of that non slip shelf lining and made a lovely thick and colourful bedside rug!!!


That is a great idea, but I think Mint would destroy it in 5 seconds; it wouldn't be "5 seconds of summer", it would be 5 seconds of rug! :sm16: :sm09: :sm16: :sm09: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely little garden. Such beautiful flowers.


Thank you xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. No happy medium with the hats? I received new needles yesterday. They were the right size for a hat that I have had on my list for years. Had to try out my new toys. Disappointed the hat looked so cute in pictures. In real life it is okay. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shilling I was very proud of myself for not buying any yarn at any of the fantastic Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales.


nor did I. I really do NOT need any more yarn. Oh, except that one....and oooh look at this one, and have you felt this? OK, no more wool shops until I have sorted my stock.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And they will make a lovely display, added to what you already have in your garden!!


They will, but they will go in another bed that he is making. There are 3 more beds being made, and I think that 2 of them will be for the cacti, and the remaining one will be for my geraniums and palegonis (? spelling) ????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nor did I. I really do NOT need any more yarn. Oh, except that one....and oooh look at this one, and have you felt this? OK, no more wool shops until I have sorted my stock.


:sm04: :sm24: :sm23: I can relate.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


I think a boat would have been easier, until the water goes down again! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found a bowl that is the circumference and length I need and it became DGD faux head for try ons!


Would you mind mesasuring the diameter and letting me know so I can check LMs one I'm making. Thanks Jeanette. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely wouldn't want you Fri king a huge cup of espresso. :sm02:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Would you mind mesasuring the diameter and letting me know so I can check LMs one I'm making. Thanks Jeanette. xxx


Here you go---these are unstretched measurements--there are metric conversion charts in the websites listed below.

completed hat diameter (flat) = 8.5" (so about 17" circumference - it allows for some negative ease.
Bowl circumference = 19"
hat length from crown to brim = 8" (I'm wishing I'd made it a little longer so that the brim can be turned up and then kept flat as the child grows---I doubt that the circumference will change as much as the length will over time.

Here are some charts that I found helpful:
https://www.craftyarncouncil.com/headsize.html 
(scroll around the website as they have all of the charts there).

https://singlestitchknit.com/odds-ends/sizing-charts/
(with links to other charts)

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html
(my favorite set of charts and they've not steered me wrong)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> With us it is more that DH can't be bothered, because there is only the two of us now, and we haven't hosted Christmas for ages. xoxoxo


We haven't either, the last time was my mum's last Christmas in 2006 and it was a real squeeze!! With two big gks now, there really isn't the room here and fortunately, my DD agrees so we usually go to her and just keep the kids entertained while she and SIL cook up a feast!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a great idea, but I think Mint would destroy it in 5 seconds; it wouldn't be "5 seconds of summer", it would be 5 seconds of rug! :sm16: :sm09: :sm16: :sm09: :sm16: :sm09:


You are probably right! Fortunately - or not - I don't have Mint so I may give it a go one day!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> slide into daydreams and pretend she's not there. She's HIS responsibility.


If only, she's been here a couple of hours and already I'm biting my tongue. Did a shepherd's pie for dinner, well what she ate looked lost on a tea plate, why do I bother? She'll probably want something else be bedtime so she can go find something. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a double-lined hat with a drawstring that you can take off and make into a little purse that carries my gloves and scarf inside. I used it a couple of winters ago to hold my accessories when I went in and out of stores while shopping. My pockets were too small for both the gloves and scarf and the hat/purse was just right.


Did you knit the hat? It sounds intriguing and very useful!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. How many years ago did that happen? We got real sick of hearing about it at the time.


It was 1973, when you and I were just babies!! The film was good, the stars being pretty convincing but as BJK herself says "It isn't a documentary, it's just a Hollywood film" so hard to know hard true to the facts it was. Entertaining though!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here you go---these are unstretched measurements--there are metric conversion charts in the websites listed below.
> 
> completed hat diameter (flat) = 8.5" (so about 17" circumference - it allows for some negative ease.
> Bowl circumference = 19"
> ...


Thanks for all that great info Jeanette. I eill see if I can have a bowl the same size xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If only, she's been here a couple of hours and already I'm biting my tongue. Did a shepherd's pie for dinner, well what she ate looked lost on a tea plate, why do I bother? She'll probably want something else be bedtime so she can go find something. xx


Sending calming vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain and its cold, It usually rains on a Tuesday. I go to Over 60's today and hope I win some holiday purse money. Have a great day whatever you do.


You do better than I do with the lottery, all I keep getting is free tickets. I am syphoning a wee amount off the pension for that "big adventure" one day. I'm very disciplined and am keeping my fingers out of it! 
If I ever do win the big one, you sisters will all get cheques... promise! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> without the car in the photo I would not have believed it was a road!


It surprised me too! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I didnt do very well at bingo today. I only won a pkt of cadbury chocolate fingers. I know where these will end up tomorrow when I go to Stephens. Seemingly I have treated my son to a prezzy he was after for Christmas. I did this semingly while I was at the 60's. Well it saves me looking round for anything else. Eezy peezy. I'm going to make a list and really get my finger out and finish shopping. Im at Stephens tomorrow but I'll combine it with getting wool for the girls and someone elses Christmas box. Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> It's dry and sunny but cold here today. No plans other than Chris may be here for dinner. Have a good day all.


Stay in the warm dear and wrap up warmly tomorrow!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If only, she's been here a couple of hours and already I'm biting my tongue. Did a shepherd's pie for dinner, well what she ate looked lost on a tea plate, why do I bother? She'll probably want something else be bedtime so she can go find something. xx


I'd say let her go and forage for herself but she might just go and scoff something you were going to use for another meal. And breathe......!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> I think a boat would have been easier, until the water goes down again! xoxo


A kayak would be fun, I can't swim and I would feel safe on the road at least Judi. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> You do better than I do with the lottery, all I keep getting is free tickets. I am syphoning a wee amount off the pension for that "big adventure" one day. I'm very disciplined and am keeping my fingers out of it!
> If I ever do win the big one, you sisters will all get cheques... promise! xoxoxo


We'd rather have you come and visit!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found a bowl that is the circumference and length I need and it became DGD faux head for try ons!


Your hat is beautiful Rookie, but I like the bowl too, is it vintage? xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> We'd rather have you come and visit!!! xxxx


That too, I'll bring cheques with me! We'll go banana's.... :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Everyone seems to be knitting hats right now...my mom's hat is an easy knit and fits well. She blocks them on dessert plates having threaded a string through the rib headband pulling it into a snug little circle on the bottom of the plate. This way they start out looking like berets. I prefer mine unblocked like the photo below.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Get it to the donation location as soon as possible to avoid any further temptation. :sm02: I just took 4 bags of DS's things to Goodwill this morning. That room is getting cleaned out and I can begin to use it more efficiently for storing packed boxes. xxxooo


Space is freedom isn't it. I used to sell vintage at island fairs when I was first married and did very well. Still have lots of vintage that is my own collection, kitchen bowls and tools, porcelain, books. It needs to be sold at the right place to get what it's worth... garage sales no way. Ebay, well I'm not into that.

Have tried local online for collectables and that is satisfactory except you get the odd princess that doesn't show up when they say they will. One article I held for 6 months even though she had paid for it . I refunded her and sold it again later to the next person in line. Seems they don't like driving out to the boonies to pick up their "I just have to have this" stuff! :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

A quiet day, just the way I like it... heading to the kitchen to whip up a culinary delight! :sm09: 
Hope you are all having a cozy day as well. xoxoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending calming vibes xxxxxxxx


More, more quickly. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'd say let her go and forage for herself but she might just go and scoff something you were going to use for another meal. And breathe......!! xxxx


Oh I'm breathing ............. hard. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> That too, I'll bring cheques with me! We'll go banana's.... :sm02:


Sounds brilliant. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> A quiet day, just the way I like it... heading to the kitchen to whip up a culinary delight! :sm09:
> Hope you are all having a cozy day as well. xoxoxox


Ooh, what delight are you concocting today? xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh, what delight are you concocting today? xx :sm09:


Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


Cheese scones - great, never tried clam chowder. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Stay in the warm dear and wrap up warmly tomorrow!! x


Definitely, I hate the cold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> More, more quickly. xx :sm23:


More calming vibes and more and more x a trillion! Will that do for now? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


I love ????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> More calming vibes and more and more x a trillion! Will that do for now? Xxxx


Yes thank you, hopefully they will go to bed soon and leave me in peace for a little while. In the meantime have turned to my Tia Maria. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If only, she's been here a couple of hours and already I'm biting my tongue. Did a shepherd's pie for dinner, well what she ate looked lost on a tea plate, why do I bother? She'll probably want something else be bedtime so she can go find something. xx


Hugs sent your way; thankfully, I don't have anyone in my family who is that bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you knit the hat? It sounds intriguing and very useful!!


That's a great idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Your hat is beautiful Rookie, but I like the bowl too, is it vintage? xoxo


Yes, it is part if a two-bowl set that was from my Mom's stand mixer that I used when learning to bake. I don't know where the mixer itself went. I wish I had grabbed the jadeite pieces. Do you have any for sale?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we got our tree up this afternoon and it must have tuckered Michael right out because he went to sleep just before 8 tonight and is still asleep!


Great on both the tree and Michael getting to sleep early! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you think it's rained enough? Here's the road past us.....


Oh my gosh, Trish! Stay safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but dry and sunny Wales. SIL coming this afternoon, yippee, not, for a whole week, not sure I can keep my mouth shut that long. Off to finish tidying up a bit, although not overdoing it, see you later. xx


I feel for you, Jacky, and hope it all goes smoothly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, blocking stuff is now up in my den so not out of the room but I might disappear up there a few times. :sm09: xxxx


Good plan!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The neighbour's hot tub is making a lot of noise. I have a feeling he hasn't emptied it for the season and some ice is now in the pump.
> Last night I worked on my BC yarn Range shawl. I have a surprising amount of one of the colours.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


Enjoy your Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found a bowl that is the circumference and length I need and it became DGD faux head for try ons!


Great idea, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If only, she's been here a couple of hours and already I'm biting my tongue. Did a shepherd's pie for dinner, well what she ate looked lost on a tea plate, why do I bother? She'll probably want something else be bedtime so she can go find something. xx


Glad she's not my house guest! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now. 
Crazy day! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


Very scary and hope he truly is all better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very scary and hope he truly is all better.


It is and he says he's feeling much better. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it is part if a two-bowl set that was from my Mom's stand mixer that I used when learning to bake. I don't know where the mixer itself went. I wish I had grabbed the jadeite pieces. Do you have any for sale?


Jadeite seems to be scarce here Jeanette, the only pieces I can remember were salt and pepper shakers. Jadeite is lovely! What I've had through the years is mostly depression, ruby and milk glass. I'm fond of what I have left not able to part with it as of yet. Keeping things like the bread bowls for my girls. The butter churn, salter scales and flour grinder I still use. Just measured out all the ingredients for my Christmas puddings that I am going to put up in mason jars with the scale. I like pieces that still have functionality!

ps Josephine.... I couldn't throw out the wrapper for that wonderful Crow chocolate either! Crow-Bar haha! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my gosh, Trish! Stay safe! xxxooo


Don't worry... this girl doesn't get her feet wet! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very scary and hope he truly is all better.


Sending healing wishes Pam. Tell Mr. Ric it's time to take it easy, starting today. hugs xoxxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I love ????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxx


I know ???????????????????????????????? you do! xoxoxox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great on both the tree and Michael getting to sleep early! xxxooo


He is making up for it tonight he has school tomorrow and is still up!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


Pam so glad he is okay hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sending healing wishes Pam. Tell Mr. Ric it's time to take it easy, starting today. hugs xoxxo


Will do. He didn't have a choice today. :sm02: Thanks, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He is making up for it tonight he has school tomorrow and is still up!


Oh, no! You have my complete sympathy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Pam so glad he is okay hope you get some sleep!


Thank you, Lisa! Off to bed now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


That was a big scare. Hopefully sleeping will aid recovery. Hugs for you both x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jadeite seems to be scarce here Jeanette, the only pieces I can remember were salt and pepper shakers. Jadeite is lovely! What I've had through the years is mostly depression, ruby and milk glass. I'm fond of what I have left not able to part with it as of yet. Keeping things like the bread bowls for my girls. The butter churn, salter scales and flour grinder I still use. Just measured out all the ingredients for my Christmas puddings that I am going to put up in mason jars with the scale. I like pieces that still have functionality!
> 
> ps Josephine.... I couldn't throw out the wrapper for that wonderful Crow chocolate either! Crow-Bar haha! :sm02:


I love the bread bowls! My favorite is the Pyrex nesting bowl set.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyrex-Primary-Colors-Mixing-Nesting-Stacking-Bowls-4-Piece-EUC-No-Wear/272908517666?hash=item3f8a9d8122:g:ADkAAOSwSQFZ99fI


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sorry you and he had to go through this. Happy the cardioversion works for him. Really hoping he never experiences this again.


Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love those bowls. I have them sitting out on the counter, just for show. Occasionally need to use one of them.
Bring back warm memories of my childhood.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the bread bowls! My favorite is the Pyrex nesting bowls.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyrex-Primary-Colors-Mixing-Nesting-Stacking-Bowls-4-Piece-EUC-No-Wear/272908517666?hash=item3f8a9d8122:g:ADkAAOSwSQFZ99fI


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love those bowls. I have them sitting out on the counter, just for show. Occasionally need to use one of them.
> Bring back warm memories of my childhood.


Me, too. The green one was used for potato salads and cole slaws so when I'm making either of thise, that's the bowl I use.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The yellow one was for scalloped potatoes. I do not use it for that now as I do not want to put it in the oven.
Besides that size bowl is a bit of overkill for two people.


RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. The green one was used for potato salads and cole slaws so when I'm making either of thise, that's the bowl I use.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the bread bowls! My favorite is the Pyrex nesting bowl set.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyrex-Primary-Colors-Mixing-Nesting-Stacking-Bowls-4-Piece-EUC-No-Wear/272908517666?hash=item3f8a9d8122:g:ADkAAOSwSQFZ99fI


Very similar to Fiesta Ware. I always wished I had collected the Fiesta ware back in the day, it's quite dear now but so much fun to look at. http://www.happyheidi.com/antiques/fiesta_gallery.html


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


Oh, what a fright so pleased he knew what was happening and you could get help quickly. Will he be OK now or will you have to watch him? Does it have any lasting effects? So glad he is home now but we can do without these scares can't we? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning (visitors) all from an icy, frosty Wales. Grabbing half an hours peace while DH takes his sister down to the shops. Not a lot planned for today, way too cold to be out so might disappear up into my den. See you all later, have some catching up to do. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> That too, I'll bring cheques with me! We'll go banana's.... :sm02:


How about a conga line around Piccadilly!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Everyone seems to be knitting hats right now...my mom's hat is an easy knit and fits well. She blocks them on dessert plates having threaded a string through the rib headband pulling it into a snug little circle on the bottom of the plate. This way they start out looking like berets. I prefer mine unblocked like the photo below.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


I like berets both ways but your mum's idea for blocking sounds great!! That's a pretty hat, what yarn is it? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> A quiet day, just the way I like it... heading to the kitchen to whip up a culinary delight! :sm09:
> Hope you are all having a cozy day as well. xoxoxox


It is certainly the right time of year for hot and yummy food, inside, in the warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


OH, YESSSSS!!!! Sorry for shouting but that's perfect for this weather!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I feel for you, Jacky, and hope it all goes smoothly. xxxooo


.....and quickly!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


So sorry to hear this Pam but glad you were able to get him to the hospital so quickly. Hope the prompt treatment and the neds have done their work and that he will take things a bit easier now. Sending you both lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


Oh bless him, so sorry you both had such a scare but good that you are close to the hospital! Hope Mr Ric is back to full health very soon so you can stop worrying about yet another thing dear!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jadeite seems to be scarce here Jeanette, the only pieces I can remember were salt and pepper shakers. Jadeite is lovely! What I've had through the years is mostly depression, ruby and milk glass. I'm fond of what I have left not able to part with it as of yet. Keeping things like the bread bowls for my girls. The butter churn, salter scales and flour grinder I still use. Just measured out all the ingredients for my Christmas puddings that I am going to put up in mason jars with the scale. I like pieces that still have functionality!
> 
> ps Josephine.... I couldn't throw out the wrapper for that wonderful Crow chocolate either! Crow-Bar haha! :sm02:


My Mum had one of those china bowls and passed it on to me. I have now given it to my son in law as I find it too heavy to lift. I am afraid all my bowls now are melamine, but at least they are purple! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it looks like it might cloud over. I spent ost of yesterday afternoon sorting out music for our singing group and today I have to print off a load of songs.

We will be going supermarket shopping later and then picking up fish and chips.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning (visitors) all from an icy, frosty Wales. Grabbing half an hours peace while DH takes his sister down to the shops. Not a lot planned for today, way too cold to be out so might disappear up into my den. See you all later, have some catching up to do. xx


More calming vibes and lots and lots of warm hugs and love. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had one of my silly nights of sleeping again. Got up about midnight. That is okay do not have any appointments today.
Yesterday was indeed a good day to make soup. Mr. Wonderful made a big pot of split pea and ham soup. We had ham on Saturday and using the ham bone and leftover meat makes great soup. His soup was the best I ever tasted. It seems when he cooks he always has fantastic success. Maybe it just tastes so good because I do not have to make it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it looks like it might cloud over. I spent ost of yesterday afternoon sorting out music for our singing group and today I have to print off a load of songs.
> 
> We will be going supermarket shopping later and then picking up fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Good morning dear! Very chilly here today and I am off to meet up with our Martina at Stratford Westfield! Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had one of my silly nights of sleeping again. Got up about midnight. That is okay do not have any appointments today.
> Yesterday was indeed a good day to make soup. Mr. Wonderful made a big pot of split pea and ham soup. We had ham on Saturday and using the ham bone and leftover meat makes great soup. His soup was the best I ever tasted. It seems when he cooks he always has fantastic success. Maybe it just tastes so good because I do not have to make it?


I think you are absolutely correct, although it probably was really delicious anyway!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 5'C (41'F).
Knit Night was fun last night. My summer top is finally to the ribbing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Very chilly here today and I am off to meet up with our Martina at Stratford Westfield! Catch you all later xxxx


Enjoy your meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had one of my silly nights of sleeping again. Got up about midnight. That is okay do not have any appointments today.
> Yesterday was indeed a good day to make soup. Mr. Wonderful made a big pot of split pea and ham soup. We had ham on Saturday and using the ham bone and leftover meat makes great soup. His soup was the best I ever tasted. It seems when he cooks he always has fantastic success. Maybe it just tastes so good because I do not have to make it?


That would definitely make it even better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it looks like it might cloud over. I spent ost of yesterday afternoon sorting out music for our singing group and today I have to print off a load of songs.
> 
> We will be going supermarket shopping later and then picking up fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Fish and chips sounds good. I'll have a ham and cheese roll-up and potato salad for lunch. I forgot to bring up an apple.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning (visitors) all from an icy, frosty Wales. Grabbing half an hours peace while DH takes his sister down to the shops. Not a lot planned for today, way too cold to be out so might disappear up into my den. See you all later, have some catching up to do. xx


Enjoy your peace while it lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the bread bowls! My favorite is the Pyrex nesting bowl set.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyrex-Primary-Colors-Mixing-Nesting-Stacking-Bowls-4-Piece-EUC-No-Wear/272908517666?hash=item3f8a9d8122:g:ADkAAOSwSQFZ99fI





Islander said:


> Very similar to Fiesta Ware. I always wished I had collected the Fiesta ware back in the day, it's quite dear now but so much fun to look at. http://www.happyheidi.com/antiques/fiesta_gallery.html


We have plain white Corelle dishes. Anything breakable has been removed since mum drops things. We used to have a set of huge earthenware bowls from the Amana Colonies in Iowa (a wedding gift from my grandma) but mum dropped and broke all of them.
I love the look of both of those sets.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jadeite seems to be scarce here Jeanette, the only pieces I can remember were salt and pepper shakers. Jadeite is lovely! What I've had through the years is mostly depression, ruby and milk glass. I'm fond of what I have left not able to part with it as of yet. Keeping things like the bread bowls for my girls. The butter churn, salter scales and flour grinder I still use. Just measured out all the ingredients for my Christmas puddings that I am going to put up in mason jars with the scale. I like pieces that still have functionality!
> 
> ps Josephine.... I couldn't throw out the wrapper for that wonderful Crow chocolate either! Crow-Bar haha! :sm02:


I've been trying to save some old mason jars but mum keeps cleaning while I'm at work and I think they are gone now.
We used to have a big pot like that but my brother used it to soak some oily car part and we could never use it again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is and he says he's feeling much better. xxxooo


That's good to here. Both of you take an easy day.
<Hugs> to you both.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


I did. A couple of the newer ladies had us all laughing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes thank you, hopefully they will go to bed soon and leave me in peace for a little while. In the meantime have turned to my Tia Maria. xx


I hope you don't run out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


I'm drooling over here.
Send some quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Everyone seems to be knitting hats right now...my mom's hat is an easy knit and fits well. She blocks them on dessert plates having threaded a string through the rib headband pulling it into a snug little circle on the bottom of the plate. This way they start out looking like berets. I prefer mine unblocked like the photo below.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


I still haven't woven in the ends on my newest hat. Just plunked it on my head once it was off the needles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I didnt do very well at bingo today. I only won a pkt of cadbury chocolate fingers. I know where these will end up tomorrow when I go to Stephens. Seemingly I have treated my son to a prezzy he was after for Christmas. I did this semingly while I was at the 60's. Well it saves me looking round for anything else. Eezy peezy. I'm going to make a list and really get my finger out and finish shopping. Im at Stephens tomorrow but I'll combine it with getting wool for the girls and someone elses Christmas box. Hope youve all had a good day.


Those kind of presents make Christmas a lot easier.
You have a good day too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> The yellow one was for scalloped potatoes. I do not use it for that now as I do not want to put it in the oven.
> Besides that size bowl is a bit of overkill for two people.


That's a big bowl of potatoes. I prefer a 9 x 13 or square pan to make mine. I use the yellow one to serve pasta dishes and stew. I don't put mine in the oven either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Very similar to Fiesta Ware. I always wished I had collected the Fiesta ware back in the day, it's quite dear now but so much fun to look at. http://www.happyheidi.com/antiques/fiesta_gallery.html


My niece has collected it for years, but recently sold it all; not sure why.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you knit the hat? It sounds intriguing and very useful!!


It's double layered. The inside was knit and the outside is a crocheted V stitch. The crocheted part has the drawstring and goes on the outside. I pull the drawstring and tie it into a bow for the hat. When I undo the drawstring and pull the layers apart, it's a purse.
I had a pattern for the basic but modified it a bit.
I can't find the pattern. Must be on my pc downstairs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. Those bins won't walk to the curb by themselves.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here you go---these are unstretched measurements--there are metric conversion charts in the websites listed below.
> 
> completed hat diameter (flat) = 8.5" (so about 17" circumference - it allows for some negative ease.
> Bowl circumference = 19"
> ...


I
Thanks for these guides, very useful.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> It surprised me too! xoxox


Hi Trish, hope you are drying out now. Keep safe &dry. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Everyone seems to be knitting hats right now...my mom's hat is an easy knit and fits well. She blocks them on dessert plates having threaded a string through the rib headband pulling it into a snug little circle on the bottom of the plate. This way they start out looking like berets. I prefer mine unblocked like the photo below.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


That's so pretty,great colours


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


So sorry about Mr Ric, hope by now he is feel8ng rested. What a good th8ng you close to the hospital. Hugs to you both. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't run out.


That will never happen, I have plenty of back-up. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon from a very chilly London. Not going far today, going to try & Knit, have 2 baby cardigans needed for a Christmas present. DH has just got back from the supermarkets & he looks frozen. His walking is not too good so his exercise seems to be a couple of times round the supermarket pushing the trolly every few days. It works for him & he gets the shopping at the same time. I am feeling still far from how I want to be, did that make sense? I’m off to make my DH a well deserved coffee. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Can I ask if any of you use an Apple iPad? I am having trouble with my keypad. I keep getting an 8 come up instead of an i, ie. feel8ing, it’s so annoying. Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That was a big scare. Hopefully sleeping will aid recovery. Hugs for you both x


Thank you, Rebecca. He had a good night and, yes, I think sleeping will help a lot. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sorry you and he had to go through this. Happy the cardioversion works for him. Really hoping he never experiences this again.


I hope so, too, but it's the second one in five years, so not so sure. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, what a fright so pleased he knew what was happening and you could get help quickly. Will he be OK now or will you have to watch him? Does it have any lasting effects? So glad he is home now but we can do without these scares can't we? xx


Thanks, Jacky. He should be ok now. No lasting effects other than his heart working properly. Definitely can do without those kind of scares! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning (visitors) all from an icy, frosty Wales. Grabbing half an hours peace while DH takes his sister down to the shops. Not a lot planned for today, way too cold to be out so might disappear up into my den. See you all later, have some catching up to do. xx


I hope you have a pleasant day and get to spend it mostly on your own. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry to hear this Pam but glad you were able to get him to the hospital so quickly. Hope the prompt treatment and the neds have done their work and that he will take things a bit easier now. Sending you both lots of love and hugs. xx


Thanks, Josephine. He's doing just fine this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, so sorry you both had such a scare but good that you are close to the hospital! Hope Mr Ric is back to full health very soon so you can stop worrying about yet another thing dear!! xxxxxxxxxxx


He's doing just fine this morning. Yes, it was a bit scary, but at least he knew something was going on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's good to here. Both of you take an easy day.
> <Hugs> to you both.


Thanks, Mav! Today should be much easier. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did. A couple of the newer ladies had us all laughing.


Laughing is always good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry about Mr Ric, hope by now he is feel8ng rested. What a good th8ng you close to the hospital. Hugs to you both. X


He's feeling much better, thanks! How are you feeling? xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> He's feeling much better, thanks! How are you feeling? xxxooo


Glad he is feeling better. I am feeling not so bad, so f3d up not being able to get around, it's are to accept after being really active a few years ago. At least I have stopped coughing, at last. You should be resting!. Hugs xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Glad he is feeling better. I am feeling not so bad, so f3d up not being able to get around, it's are to accept after being really active a few years ago. At least I have stopped coughing, at last. You should be resting!. Hugs xx


Thank goodness your coughing has finally ended! I hope you can get your strength back and enjoy life more fully once again. I got quite a bit of rest yesterday, so I'm doing well. I think I'll get out for my walk this morning, since it's not raining. That should help. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

May I suggest you research this online. I think you may find the information eases your worries. Afib is a rather common problem. Patients live long and happy lives with occasional bouts of irregular heartbeats. My heart has been in continuous Afib for over 15 years. Cardioversion or meds have not cured mine. So I just live with it. Most of the time I do not even think about it.


Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too, but it's the second one in five years, so not so sure. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> May I suggest you research this online. I think you may find the information eases your worries. Afib is a rather common problem. Patients live long and happy lives with occasional bouts of irregular heartbeats. My heart has been in continuous Afib for over 15 years. Cardioversion or meds have not cured mine. So I just live with it. Most of the time I do not even think about it.


Yes, it's quite common. He was diagnosed with the arrythmia(sp?) 25 years ago, so it's been part of our lives for a long time. He's feeling great this morning, so it's onward for us. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Very chilly here today and I am off to meet up with our Martina at Stratford Westfield! Catch you all later xxxx


Hope you've got your woolly vest on. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Oh yes, perfectly you! Thank you for prolonging the anticipation and excitement!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you've got your woolly vest on. Xx


I've got my woolly everything on!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Love the slow unwrap, very smart looking. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Wonderful! :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh dear, I think I have totally shocked DH with the language I have just come out with, it's only 24 hours and have already had to go and lock myself it the bathroom for a while to cool down. I will never last the week. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, I think I have totally shocked DH with the language I have just come out with, it's only 24 hours and have already had to go and lock myself it the bathroom for a while to cool down. I will never last the week. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm12: :sm12:


You can do this, I know what it's like for you but just hang in there, it'll be over before you know it! Empathetic hugs and patience-giving love xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, perfectly you! Thank you for prolonging the anticipation and excitement!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the slow unwrap, very smart looking. xx :sm24:


 :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:



> Wonderful! :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


Thanks :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, I think I have totally shocked DH with the language I have just come out with, it's only 24 hours and have already had to go and lock myself it the bathroom for a while to cool down. I will never last the week. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm12: :sm12:


O-oh, take up walking?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> O-oh, take up walking?


What did she do now?

Hang in there - this too will pass and she will be gone in a week.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been trying to save some old mason jars but mum keeps cleaning while I'm at work and I think they are gone now.
> We used to have a big pot like that but my brother used it to soak some oily car part and we could never use it again.


I refurbished this round 14" cast iron griddle that my Dad used to put on his forge...rusted totally and molten metal all over it. It was ugly! The good news, it was made in Brockville Ontario... love vintage Canadianna eh! Only one problem, it doesn't fit properly over the burners of my small stove, dang it.

Your brother, some would say should be hung... :sm09: xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day out with Martina at Westfield Shopping Centre at Stratford, it's very Christmassy over there! Saw some lovely bedding and lots of other stuff, it was great fun! Not so much fun coming home with the commuters though!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Glad he is feeling better. I am feeling not so bad, so f3d up not being able to get around, it's are to accept after being really active a few years ago. At least I have stopped coughing, at last. You should be resting!. Hugs xx


Glad your feeling better Chris! Hope you have many more good days. Do you think you might have switched over to numbers on your iPad by accident? The iPad does all sorts of weird things to me when I use DH's...some days I like it, some days not so much. xoxoo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Everyone seems to be knitting hats right now...my mom's hat is an easy knit and fits well. She blocks them on dessert plates having threaded a string through the rib headband pulling it into a snug little circle on the bottom of the plate. This way they start out looking like berets. I prefer mine unblocked like the photo below.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324481-1.html


That's a pretty hat. I'd wear it as a beret.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out with Martina at Westfield Shopping Centre at Stratford, it's very Christmassy over there! Saw some lovely bedding and lots of other stuff, it was great fun! Not so much fun coming home with the commuters though!! xxxx


What time does your rush hour start? Glad you had fun! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> That's a pretty hat. I'd wear it as a beret.


What are you knitting right now Janet? It suits the self patterning of some sock yarns beautifully. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> What time does your rush hour start? Glad you had fun! xoxoxo


Any time from 4 pm onwards! It's worse around 5pm, which is when I was right in the middle of it on a bus that passes through some pretty grim areas but at least the bus stops right outside my house!! xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


They look beautiful and flattering on you Rebecca. Are they a heavy shoe? You can see the quality. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> O-oh, take up walking?


I nearly did walk out but it's pitch black and freezing outside. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I still haven't woven in the ends on my newest hat. Just plunked it on my head once it was off the needles.


Finishing is something I've never much liked... especially sewing in ends. You're just like me!!! :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My niece has collected it for years, but recently sold it all; not sure why.


The time must have been right... xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> What did she do now?
> 
> Hang in there - this too will pass and she will be gone in a week.


Having had half a dessert bowl of stew for dinner, then eating chocolate this pm when it came to teatime I offered ham or sardines on toast and just a plain jam sandwich all I got back was poached egg on toast. I'm afraid I just lost it, if she had eaten like the rest of us she would have been happy with what I offered. Just plain awkward. Only six more days. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Boston Clam Chowder with cheese scones. You like?


Yes, please!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I like berets both ways but your mum's idea for blocking sounds great!! That's a pretty hat, what yarn is it? xxx


Opal, Berroco Sox. Any nice self patterning, especially the fair isle type will give good results! xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Just now getting here today (or rather tonight). Had quite the night overnight and into this afternoon. Was very nicely sleeping away for a couple of hours when Mr. Ric woke me up (around 12:45 a.m.) saying we needed to go to the hospital as his heart was acting funny -- like it did before he had the cardio conversion 5 years ago. So I woke up, got dressed and off we went -- luckily the hospital is only 10 minutes away. They hooked him up and he was indeed in Afib, put him on some medications and decided to keep him overnight. We both figured he was in good hands, so he sent me home around 3 a.m. I got a few more hours of sleep then went back to the hospital. While I was sleeping away, he wasn't. But the doctor decided to do another cardio conversion, which happened around 11 a.m. this morning. We had to stick around for another couple of hours so they could monitor him. All is good now, but he's very sleepy from his lack of sleep in the hospital. So great that he can actually feel when this is happening and we can get him the care he needs. We're both so thankful he's okay. We went for lunch before heading home as we were both pretty hungry. He's asleep in front of the TV right now.
> Crazy day! xxxooo


Well caught Mr Ric! Thank heavens you're OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Very similar to Fiesta Ware. I always wished I had collected the Fiesta ware back in the day, it's quite dear now but so much fun to look at. http://www.happyheidi.com/antiques/fiesta_gallery.html


They're wonderful.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Having had half a dessert bowl of stew for dinner, then eating chocolate this pm when it came to teatime I offered ham or sardines on toast and just a plain jam sandwich all I got back was poached egg on toast. I'm afraid I just lost it, if she had eaten like the rest of us she would have been happy with what I offered. Just plain awkward. Only six more days. xx


oh dear, maybe she wants a menu.. :sm14: Darling don't let it get to you.... go to your knitting cave, we'll be waiting for you. xooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, please!


One day we'll get all the Chowder Heads together, right! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My Mum had one of those china bowls and passed it on to me. I have now given it to my son in law as I find it too heavy to lift. I am afraid all my bowls now are melamine, but at least they are purple! xx


I have the 15" bowl, which gets good use when the boys want to mix something, like pigeon feed wreaths! I love it and would like the set, but only have the largest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had one of my silly nights of sleeping again. Got up about midnight. That is okay do not have any appointments today.
> Yesterday was indeed a good day to make soup. Mr. Wonderful made a big pot of split pea and ham soup. We had ham on Saturday and using the ham bone and leftover meat makes great soup. His soup was the best I ever tasted. It seems when he cooks he always has fantastic success. Maybe it just tastes so good because I do not have to make it?


I think you hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Very chilly here today and I am off to meet up with our Martina at Stratford Westfield! Catch you all later xxxx


I hope the two of you had fun together. Wetherspoons?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They've arrived :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


They look so comfy. I hope they're not too stiff to start with. (You can tell I don't like shoes)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, I think I have totally shocked DH with the language I have just come out with, it's only 24 hours and have already had to go and lock myself it the bathroom for a while to cool down. I will never last the week. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm12: :sm12:


Ooh, whatever did you say? I'd bet she deserved it. Make good your escape before someone murders someone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I refurbished this round 14" cast iron griddle that my Dad used to put on his forge...rusted totally and molten metal all over it. It was ugly! The good news, it was made in Brockville Ontario... love vintage Canadianna eh! Only one problem, it doesn't fit properly over the burners of my small stove, dang it.
> 
> Your brother, some would say should be hung... :sm09: xoxox


It's gorgeous. Where are the scones?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out with Martina at Westfield Shopping Centre at Stratford, it's very Christmassy over there! Saw some lovely bedding and lots of other stuff, it was great fun! Not so much fun coming home with the commuters though!! xxxx


Saw/ You mean you didn't buy anything?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Opal, Berroco Sox. Any nice self patterning, especially the fair isle type will give good results! xoxox


Oh, I think you gave me some of that? I feel a beret coming on!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope the two of you had fun together. Wetherspoons?


No, the food court, specifically Spudulike!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saw/ You mean you didn't buy anything?


Nothing!! Martina bought some beautiful towels in John Lewis though!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> What are you knitting right now Janet? It suits the self patterning of some sock yarns beautifully. xoxox


I've been knitting Christmas tree decorations (eg elves etc) for the Vetlettes. They loved them. Now I'm going back to the top I was knitting. I've had a lot of requests lately, so all sorts of patterns lined up.

I must get some photos of what I have done lately.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out with Martina at Westfield Shopping Centre at Stratford, it's very Christmassy over there! Saw some lovely bedding and lots of other stuff, it was great fun! Not so much fun coming home with the commuters though!! xxxx


Glad you both had a good day


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I nearly did walk out but it's pitch black and freezing outside. xx


You have a car.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> I refurbished this round 14" cast iron griddle that my Dad used to put on his forge...rusted totally and molten metal all over it. It was ugly! The good news, it was made in Brockville Ontario... love vintage Canadianna eh! Only one problem, it doesn't fit properly over the burners of my small stove, dang it.
> 
> Your brother, some would say should be hung... :sm09: xoxox


It looks amazing :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> They look beautiful and flattering on you Rebecca. Are they a heavy shoe? You can see the quality. xoxoxo


They are heavy, but that's not a problem for me. And the quality is great


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Having had half a dessert bowl of stew for dinner, then eating chocolate this pm when it came to teatime I offered ham or sardines on toast and just a plain jam sandwich all I got back was poached egg on toast. I'm afraid I just lost it, if she had eaten like the rest of us she would have been happy with what I offered. Just plain awkward. Only six more days. xx


Slowly tip the head back, stretching the neck, then pour more stew down being careful about choking. That is...her neck, and carefully make sure she does.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> One day we'll get all the Chowder Heads together, right! xoxoxo


Right!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ooh, whatever did you say? I'd bet she deserved it. Make good your escape before someone murders someone.


OK, she DID deserve it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, the food court, specifically Spudulike!!! xxxx


Warm and filling. Just the thing for this weather.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They look so comfy. I hope they're not too stiff to start with. (You can tell I don't like shoes)


No I haven't found them to be stiff, but I have only worn them a while in the house this evening. I have coated them with the balsam that came with the shoes


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They are heavy, but that's not a problem for me. And the quality is great


It certainly is. Well worth the money.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly is. Well worth the money.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I refurbished this round 14" cast iron griddle that my Dad used to put on his forge...rusted totally and molten metal all over it. It was ugly! The good news, it was made in Brockville Ontario... love vintage Canadianna eh! Only one problem, it doesn't fit properly over the burners of my small stove, dang it.
> 
> Your brother, some would say should be hung... :sm09: xoxox


Love it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out with Martina at Westfield Shopping Centre at Stratford, it's very Christmassy over there! Saw some lovely bedding and lots of other stuff, it was great fun! Not so much fun coming home with the commuters though!! xxxx


Westfield owns a lit of shopping malls here too.


----------

